# [ooc]Traveller T20 - Full



## Maerdwyn (Sep 27, 2003)

(Campaign Title Pending)
I think that's about long enough for the poll - Traveller it is! 

I'm looking for up to six players. I'll do major postings 3 times per week, and players should respond within 24 hours of posting. In addition to the major posts, we can handle dialog and other individual actions as needed. I will try to make, and post, necessary maps, when relevant to the encounter, or when requested by players. I award XP for chracter background writeups, including bonuses for writeups than contain adventure hooks or DNPCs (Dependant NPCs) who might lead to adventures or just general mischief and trouble involving the group.

Wait until you get a nod from me before you make and post your character. We will be using the T20 rules, but if there are skills or feats you want from other settings, like D20 Modern, etc, let me know. You will roll ability scores (4d6, drop lowest, arrange resulting scores as you like) and other character generation rolls. We'll use an online dice roller for in-game rolls. If you don't have a T20 book, you can still play, and I'll generate a character for you based on your concept. 

For those who didn't see the poll thread, I'm rather new to PbP and to Traveller, but I hoping to experience - and to provide you with - some great gaming.


As to the general nature of the campaign, I like players to help me out with what they want. When you reply to say you want to play, I’d like it if you could include your ratings of the following on a 1-10scale (where 1 means you don't want to see it at all in the campaign, and 10 means you want it to be the major focus of the campaign). Not necessary, but those who respond will have an impact on the way I'm writing up the campaign.

Encounters with Aliens
Find and/or Explore ancient ruins
Trade with distant worlds
Political intrigue
All out space-based war
One-on-one ship-to-ship combat
Personal combat (melee, projectile weapons, etc.)
Explore uncharted space
Crime-based adventures (either perpetrating or solving)
Romance
Puzzles
Humor
Moral Dilemmas
Other (please make your suggestions)


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 29, 2003)

Okay. I don't have the books (we played GURPS, and I've only the core book), and it's been a long, long time (4 or 5 years) since I've played Traveller. If that's a turn-off, just let me know and I'll step aside so others can join. This does sound like a good campaign (I like your ideas of how to GM, and from the list of things you gave, sounds like you're pretty well set up, which I also like), and I'm looking to diversify, so I am interested, I just may need a nudge or three.

I would be willing to play a human, but if the party wants to play a different race (Vargr are interesting ) I'm all for that, too.

Encounters with Aliens: 9
Explore ancient ruins: 5
Trade with distant worlds: 5
Political intrigue: 6
All out space-based war: 5
One-on-one ship-to-ship combat: 7
Personal combat (melee, projectile weapons, etc.): 5
Explore uncharted space: 5
Crime-based adventures (either perpetrating or solving): 6
Romance: 5
Puzzles: 8
Humor: 7
Moral Dilemmas: 7

I think that encounters with aliens would depend on what aliens are. If they are the other races detailed in Traveller, I would rate it a 10. If they are races you make up, it would depend on the nature of the campaign and the nature of the characters. I rated most things as 5 because it would be interesting to have all these things, but I honestly don't care. As long as it's done well, all or none of the above are a 10. Ha, does that help?  The campaign I was in before had political intrigue, encounters with aliens (type 1), one-on-one combat, personal combat (talk about hatches being blown and parts being torn into space), crime-based adventures, and humor (though whether that was intentional on the GM's part or not is debatable, hehee).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

Sounds great, Seonaid  - you're in. 

You can get character generation basics for free from T20 Lite at: http://www.travellerrpg.com/T20/t20lite.html

but it only has the Merchant character class.  If you want to play something else, let me know as much concept as you want, and I'll help you out


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks; I'll take a look at it and get back to you.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm willing to play but like Seonaid I too don't have the T20 rules at hand (though I have downloaded the lite rules)

Thinking something along the lines of a Technician/Scientist type (as long as I get to make things and break things) so Tech:Mechanical, Tech:Engineering maybe Tech:Gravitics too and Gearhead Feat?


Encounters with Aliens: 7
Explore ancient ruins: 7
Trade with distant worlds: 5
Political intrigue: 6
All out space-based war: 6
One-on-one ship-to-ship combat: 7
Personal combat (melee, projectile weapons, etc.): 7
Explore uncharted space: 6
Crime-based adventures (either perpetrating or solving): 6
Romance: 5
Puzzles: 8
Humor: 7
Moral Dilemmas: 7


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

Tonguez - Cool, welcome aboard. 

For the Benefit of your guys and anyone else w/o the book, Here is some info on the available classes. Not that because of "Prior History" you can often take more than one class and could start has high as 6th or 7th level (although don't worry if you end up starting at a higher or lower level than the rest of the party, as it make less difference in Traveller than in D&D:

Academic - pretty self explanatory, but deals mostly with theory, rather than practice.

Army (S) - Suited to personal survival, most Army vets served as infantry. 

Barbarian - not the raging hulks from D&D, but still equipped to deal with harsh environments, often from non starfaring worlds.

Belter - Deep space miners and prospectors, who also specialize in jury rigging machines and equipment together, starship engineering, and blowing things up

Marines (S) - Specialized Zero-G fighting force

Mercenary - Encompasses a wide range of fighters

Merchant - Traders, often of the deep space variety; also equipped to function as the group's "Faceman".

Navy (S) - Starship pilots, technicians, and warriors

Noble - Aristocrats, educated and privileged

Professional - Encompassing anything from engineers to doctors to scientists working in the field. The difference between an Academic and a Professional is how "hands on" the person is.

Rogue - as in D&D, a catch-all class that could inclue Thieves, smugglers, certain mercenaries, etc. In T20's words "...the classic adventurer."

Scout (S) - Possesses a wide range of skils suited to piloting and exploration. "Highly motivated problem solvers with a cosmopolitan outlook."

Traveller - Someone who makes a living away from home. Well suited to all things on a starship or an alien world. 


Classes marked with an (S) are service classes, which mean that while a member of that class, you serve full time in that group. These an only be taken during prior service (adventures would get prety dull if you were the only member of the group who owed full time service to the Army, and therefore couldn't adventure) and you must complete at least one term of your prior service before switching classes. OTOH, you must multiclass to another (non-service) class before beginning play. So, for example, you could tell me you wanted to start out asa barbarian, but join up with the marines after getting off your homeworld, and, after a long and almost distinguished career, you wish to muster out and look for work as a merc.

I would say your group needs _at least_ one person, or a few people pooling their skills, who can pilot a ship, astrogate through jumpspace, and/or handle ship-to-ship combat. Past military service is an easy way, but not the only way by any means, to acquire those skills.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

I think I'll just go ahead and open up the other major PC after all.  There are others in the book, but they are considered minor races, and I haven't read about them much beyond their short blurbs in the core book. If there's something you really want beyond these, please let me know.

For those without the book:

All characters have a prior history, representing what they did with their lives before their active career.  Each term of prior service represents 4 years of th character's life, and the number of terms allowed varies by race.  Below are the allowable races in the campaign, with others approved case by case.



*Humans:* - Speed=9 Meters, 4 extra skill points a 1st, then +1 per level, +1 Feat*Vilani Humans* (Max prior history terms = 10)- Humans of the First Imperium, of the mixed or pure blooded variety. Pure Blooded Vilani have longer lives, but encounter some prejudice in the Solomani-dominated Third Imperium.

*Solomani Humans *(Max prior history terms = 7) - Humans from, or descended from humans from, the Sol system. Considered more violent and unstable than other humans, but this is largely prejudice, too.

*Mixed Race Humans* (Max prior history terms = 8)  The vast majority of humans are of mixed stock

*Zhodani Humans* - Psionically advanced rulers of a large area of space Coreward and Spinward of the Imperium. Not available as a PC race, at present - this may change if the party visit Zhodani space.

*Others* - Humans live all over the galaxy, and have for a long time. Some have adapted through natural evolution or direct genetic engineering to their environments. The Luriani humans, for example, are amphibious. Approved case by case - if you have an idea, let me know.

​*Vargr:* (Max prior history terms = 7) +2DEX, -2STR, -2CON, Speed=12 meters, +2 Search and Listen, +1 Spot. +1 to attack with claws or bite (1d4 and 1d6 damage respectively. 1 claw or bite as a standard action, 2 claws as a full attack)


Wolflike humanoids with a pack mentality, a society based on status and prestige, and very "liberal attitude towards laws."

*Aslan:* (Max prior history terms = 13) +2 STR, -2 Dex, (Males +1 attack with any weapon, but are -2 WIS. Some Class restictions) Speed=12 Meters, 18 Meters in personal combat, +1 Listen, Low Light vision, +1 to attack with dew claws (1d6 damage. 1 claw attack as a standard, 2 as a full action)
Vaguely lionlike humanoids with a society based on honor, land ownership, and rigid gender roles. Males are Warriors and protetors, females the administrators and scientists. Alsan have some difficulty tolerating human society.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm looking at either an Aslan professional or Vargr pilot . . . But if you'd prefer humans, I'd like a Vilani noble.

I'm having trouble with the PDF . . . I'll try again to download it (it seems to freeze my computer), as a PDF and zip, but if I can't get it, I'll need it emailed to me or something.


----------



## doghead (Sep 30, 2003)

The last time I playered Traveller was with the little black books. I loved it. And I must have designed hundreds of ships, vehicles and robots.

I really shouldn't as I am trying to streamline a rather cluttered life at the mo', but I just like the sound of this alot. I have access to the d20 Lite download. I will look at building a PC with that - probably a ship security orientated character. I'd like to mess around with the idea of a genetically engineered/modified individual. It would mostly be flavour rather than enhancement. If you have no objections I will get started on some initial ideas for your consideration asap.

Ouh, choices, so many choices.

Encounters with Aliens: 5
Explore ancient ruins: 5
Trade with distant worlds: 7
Political intrigue: 7
All out space-based war: 3
One-on-one ship-to-ship combat: 3
Personal combat (melee, projectile weapons, etc.): 7
Explore uncharted space: 5
Crime-based adventures (either perpetrating or solving): 7
Romance: 6
Puzzles: 7
Humor: 5
Moral Dilemmas: 6
Other (please make your suggestions): A mission from god's dog.  

Notes: trying to track down some alien ruins would be more interesting than exploring them (dungeon crawl anyone? "Check for traps!", "I press the triangular symbol. What happens?"); trade, political intrigue, romance and moral dilemmas all offer lots of role-play potential; all out war could be an interesting backdrop; ship to ship is rather too impersonal; HTH isn't. 

I hope that that helps. They are just my initial gut response.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I hope that that helps. They are just my initial gut response.



Quite helpful, Thanks   As I said, I'm new to Traveller, so it's nice to get an idea of what people like to do.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'm looking at either an Aslan professional or Vargr pilot . . . But if you'd prefer humans, I'd like a Vilani noble.



Any of those choices would be fine - just give me some stats and a little guidance on what direction you'd like prior history to take (and how much of your life you'd lke to spend in prior history - see edits to races, above.)and you're good to go.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Aslan professional (I'm thinking medic)

I was hoping for 3 prior terms, all in academic (schooling through post-doc). If that doesn't work out through the prior history rolls (I only have the merchant), let me know. Obviously, that could be a big problem. 
current (4th): professional (hopefully)

These are the stats I rolled, including racial mods. If they look too high, I can roll them again. I used the AOL chat room dice roller.

Str: 11
Dex:14
Con:10
Int:15
Wis:11
Cha:11
Edu: 18
Soc:13

Let me know what happened in my prior history, and I'll do the rest of the character. I did get the lite rules. They're printing out as we speak.


----------



## doghead (Sep 30, 2003)

Working on the outline now - the Lite book doesn't seem to give the XP required for level advancement. Am I missing something?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Aslan professional (I'm thinking medic)
> <snip>
> Let me know what happened in my prior history, and I'll do the rest of the character. I did get the lite rules. They're printing out as we speak.



(Spelling all this out so everyone knows how it works)

Term 1 Bachelors: Admit DC = 22-EDU = 4. Roll= 1d20+3 (+2 for INT, +1 for Academic class)=20. Success
Graduation DC = 22-EDU = 4. Roll= 1d20+3=18. Success. +3000XP
Honors DC = 28-EDU = 10. Roll= 1d20+3=21. Success. +1000XP +1EDU
Time Elapsed is 3 years.

Term 2 Masters: Admit DC = 26-EDU = 7. Result: 1+3=4= Unfortunately,  Failure. You may reapply after another term of prior history, but must choose another option for this term. No time yet elapsed. (Sorry 'bout that...)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Working on the outline now - the Lite book doesn't seem to give the XP required for level advancement. Am I missing something?



Its a d20 license thing.  Same Xp tables as D&D, or Current Level*1000XP needed to reach the next level.  (1000 to reach level 2, 3000 total to reach level, etc.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

Have to go out for a while - I'll check back later this afternoon.  

Thanks all!
Ian


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Term 1 Bachelors: Admit DC = 22-EDU = 4. Roll= 1d20+3 (+2 for INT, +1 for Academic class)=20. Success
> Graduation DC = 22-EDU = 4. Roll= 1d20+3=18. Success. +3000XP
> Honors DC = 28-EDU = 10. Roll= 1d20+3=21. Success. +1000XP +1EDU
> Time Elapsed is 3 years.
> ...




So after a decent first three years, I managed to not get into graduate school. Heh, my grades must have slipped, despite that "honors" bit. 

Okay, second term will be Traveller. After thinking school is not for me, I decide to ship out with a friend/relative and see some of the universe.

Edit: NOTES TO SELF: +4000XP. +1EDU.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 30, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Have to go out for a while - I'll check back later this afternoon.



Nooo, you must stay chained to your desk until this campaign is done (which, hopefully will be never). Hahahahaha . . . Where's the evil smiley?


----------



## doghead (Sep 30, 2003)

*Saanath Beta 0.3*

OK. This should be pretty close to the final thing. I will edit out all of the generation notes in the final copy. I decide just to pay for all of the equipment listed, clothes and stuff I will flesh out later.

Saanath 
Link to rolls: 
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/Experiments/DiceboxSearch.asp?FindValue=Saanath&SearchFor=UserName

Saanath; Human; Merchant.

Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 13 (+1)
Int: 15 (+2)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 10 (+0)
Edu: 12 (+1) High School, Level 4 increase here.
Soc: 10 (+0)

Languages: Galanglic, ?, ?.

Homeworld Skills: 
T/Computer 1
T/Communication 1
Pilot 1

Starting Feats:
ArmourP (Light).
ArmourP (VacSuit).
Barter.
WeaponP (Marksman).

PHT1 (Planetside) 4000XP
Survives, No Promotion, XP or Cash Bonus.

PHT2 (Routine) 7000XP
Survives, XP Bonus (3000XP), No Promotion or Cash Bonus.

Mustering Out.
Cash (+1 for retiring): Cr20,000.
Material: Low Passage.

Total Experience: 11,000XP (4,000+7,000).
2nd 1000xp (10,000)
3rd 2000xp ( 8,000)
4th 3000xp ( 4,000)
5th 4000xp (     0)

Well, he bored himself silly for 8 years and got to 5th level doing it.

Skills Points: 
Starting (7+2)x4)+4)=40
Advancment (7+2+1)x4)=40
Total 80

Skills           Rank/Effective   
Appraise            8/10    (+2 Int)     
Bluff               8/08    (+0 Cha)
Broker              8/12    (+2 Int, +2 Barter)
Gamble              8/12    (+2 Int, +2 Bluff Syn)
Gather Info         8/10    (+2 Carousing Syn)
Liason              8/10    (+2 Bluff Syn)
Pilot             1+7/11    (+3 Dex)
Prof (Programmer)   4/07    (+1 Edu, +2 T/Comp Syn)
T/Communication   1+7/09    (+1 Edu)
T/Computer        1+7/09    (+1 Edu)
Trader              8/14    (+2 Int, +2 Barter)


Feats: (Universal Starting, Human, Class Starting (4), 1st lvl, 1st Lvl Bonus, 2nd lvl Bonus, 3rd level, 5th level Bonus, Homeworld)

Brawling; Improved Unarmed Strike; ArmourP (Light); ArmourP (VacSuit); Barter; WeaponP (Marksman); Hacker; Vessel (Ships Boat); Market Analyst; Vessel (Starship); Carousing; Vessel (Grav).

The Story.

Planetside. Not what Saanath had hoped for. 4 years of shuttling cargo and passengers, managing manifests and keeping tabs on in ships in-system. It did, however give him an insight into the mechanics of running a merchant enterprise. He proved to be a remarkably quick learner with a natural ability to read the market. The rather careless attitude towards security of many of Companies didn't hurt any, either. Bored out of his mind, Saanath was considering quitting at the end of his term when he was given training to upgrade his ShipsBoat familiarity to Starships. Offworld! 

1st -> 3rd level. Skills: Appraise; Broker; Pilot; T/Communication; T/Computer. Feats: Hacker, Market Analyst, Vessel (Ship's Boat), Vessel (Starship).

When the company offered Route, he almost quit on the spot. It was however, a offworld assignment, so he took it. Fortunately. Also on the same Duty Assignment was a 5 term veteren who had been busted down to 02-Crewman again for insubordination. It was a much more productive year. Saanath's new companion introduced Saanath to the free wheeling and often seemy life of the spaceports. And like most crewmen, Saanath's companion also ran a small "Locker Merchant" enterprise, trading in goods utilising some of their personal space allocation.

Saanath again learnt quickly, becoming remarkably adept at it. Within the first year he was in a position to Broker small bulk deals, but to do so he need to use some of the unallocated cargo space on the trader. Most Companies allow it. There were usually two options: a percentage of the profits or a fixed price. Saanath's Chief Purchasing Officer (CPO) insisted on a fixed price, despite the fact that in use of the space represented little in the way of a cost increase to the ship. Six months later, realising that Saanath had a knack trading, the CPO tried to insist on a percentage agreement. Saanath refused, explaining that he would wait until the new CPO arrived. The CPO, his performance record less than impressive, backed down.

Over the next two years, they accrued a fairly substancial amount of money buying and selling on the various planets on the route. An amount that he learnt to add to at the gaming tables. However, their success, despite the fact that it helped him keep his job, earned them the displeasure of the CPO who was making significantly less return on the company investments. 

Near the end of his term, Saanath's partner was dishonourably discharged. Saanath was enraged. Although he couldn't prove any direct connection with the CPO, he was convinced that the CPO had had a hand in the matter. So he handed over his share of the earnings to his friend and, at the end of his term, promptly retired. 

3rd -> 5th level. Skills: Bluff, Gamble; Gather Info; Liason; Trader. Feats: Carousing.

His last act before walking away was to pass on his Low Passage benefit to the Chief Purchasing Officer's rather striking daughter who had dreams of being discovered on Neuvo Los Angeles.

Standing in Pioneer Park watching the shuttles and small starships lift of from the spaceport, Saanath, as he tries to work out his next step, finds himself wondering if he is interested in being a merchant any more. He has already made what many would consider a small fortune, then given it away. But if not a merchant, what else? He might have even considered the Navy had he not told his elder brother that it was for those who were too lazy to decide for themselves what to wear each day.

So what now? It has to be the Mercantile Council on Dukh, Saanath decides. If there is anywhere ideally suited to finding out whether he still wants to be a Merchant Prince, its there. If he doesn't its a better place than many to find a new start. Securing a working passage as far as Daramm at least shouldn't be a problem. And after that?

Equipment:

Auto Pistol (cr200, .750kg); Shotgun (cr150, 3.750kg); FlakJacket (cr100, 1kg); Combination Mask (cr150, 1kg); Hand Computer "Oyster***" (cr2000, .5kg); WristWatch "Traveller"* (cr250, n/a); ColdLight Lantern (cr20, .25kg); MobilePhone** (cr100, n/a).

* Includes multiple time, AtmospherePressure, AtmosphereMix and Gravity indicators.
** Includes GPS indicator.
*** High end model.

Homeword: Kansas (temp name)
UPP: B-64735-11 Argricultural.

It's primary industries have and probably always will be the ship repair yards that cluster around the smaller planetary bodies near Kansas, and grains. Kansas's climate is hot and fairly dry, with water covering only 47% of the planets surface. However, a fortunate geography and some basic terraforming ensure resonably reliable precipitation.

The presence of the repair yards have made Kansas a slightly more cosmopolitan place than it could have been. But basically, it is an ordinary, slightly run-down planet populated by ordinary people doing ordinary things. It has its share of civic leaders consistantly dreaming up new campaigns so convince people that it is a "a great place to be" or "visit", its rich and its poor, its lawabiding and lawless, its generous and venal. Most things and most races can be found there, somewhere, mostly in the half dozen spaceport cities that can be found around the equator.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

> Nooo, you must stay chained to your desk until this campaign is done (which, hopefully will be never). Hahahahaha . . . Where's the evil smiley?



*Sitting at my wife's office waiting for her to be ready for lunch, I feel  inexorable pull towards ENWorld Boards* NOOOOOOOoooooo!



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> So after a decent first three years, I managed to not get into graduate school. Heh, my grades must have slipped, despite that "honors" bit.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nah, someone at your college forwarded the wrong GMAT scores But if you make a road trip up there this weekend, there might still be a chance! (Sorry - Bad reference to a bad movie   - Ever see _Orange County_?)
> ...


----------



## Douane (Sep 30, 2003)

Curses on you! How dare you tempt me so?

But I will resist the lure of the favorite game of my youth!


.

.

.


Whimper!

Vargr Scout/Traveller, please?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK, This is what I have so far. It looks like matching skills and feats is going be a bit of a nightmare (there is no list of class skills as far as I can see) and its late so I'm going to call it a night.
> 
> Saanath
> <snip>



Looks good, doghead.  Class Skills for Merchant:  Appraise (Int), Astrogation( Edu), Bluff(Cha), Bribery(Cha), Broker (Int), Driving (Dex), Gambling(Int), Gather Information (Cha), K/Trade 7 Commerce Law (Edu), Liason (Cha), Pilot (Int/Dex), Professional (Wis), Technical-Any (Edu), Trader (Int)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Whimper!
> 
> Vargr Scout/Traveller, please?




Mwahahahah!!!!    Welcome aboard. 

Do you have the book, or will you need a hand?


----------



## Douane (Sep 30, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Mwahahahah!!!!    Welcome aboard.
> 
> Do you have the book, or will you need a hand?





Unfortunately, I do need a hand. Sorry!

(While a veteran of the "old" traveller, I just couldn't justify the purchase with no one to play around anymore.)


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

No need to be sorry - as long as you'll put up with a novice Traveller GM 

Check out T20 Lite (The link is above), then roll and post some ability scores, and I'll help you our with Prior History and such based on your input.


***********
Note to all:  I've edited the first post to recognize the fact that I award bonus xp for character background writeups and the like.  After you get prior history done, post your writeups, if desired.


----------



## Douane (Sep 30, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> No need to be sorry - as long as you'll put up with a novice Traveller GM
> 
> Check out T20 Lite (The link is above), then roll and post some ability scores, and I'll help you our with Prior History and such based on your input.





Already checked out! In fact, the downloads reminded me how much I love traveller.  

Regarding "novice": Well, we were young and wild back then.  I surely don't want to repeat most of our experiences for the fear of severe embarassment.  [In retrospective it seems the fondness of traveller is more due to reading the stuff than due to actually playing it.  ]

You certainly got a better start already than most of the GM's I ever played with. 

[Actual opening of one campaign (abridged):
Q.: "What's the campaign about?"
A.: "Buy goods, jump ship, sell goods, buy some goods. After you get rich, you can buy some bigger ships, so you can transport more goods."
Q.: "What about, you know, adventures?" 
A.: "Hell, no! Do you even realize how bad it will hurt your merchant empire, if you get hurt, or even worse, stuck on some backwater planet?"
A.: "Thank you."]


As for Stats (already had them rolled):

[Actual order rolled: 13 17 14 15 10 15 11 16]

After Vargr-modification:

Str: 11
Dex: 17
Con: 12
Int: 16
Wis: 10
Cha: 15
Edu: 11
Soc: 17


Will get back to you regarding number of prior terms (They are still 4 years each?) and the scaling of likes and dsilikes!


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 30, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Will get back to you regarding number of prior terms (They are still 4 years each?) and the scaling of likes and dsilikes!
> 
> 
> Folkert



Cool  Terms are mostly 4 years, though some can be finished faster than that. Seonaid's character finished school a year ahead of schedule, for example.

Ian

Edit: speeling.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Nah, someone at your college forwarded the wrong GMAT scores But if you make a road trip up there this weekend, there might still be a chance! (Sorry - Bad reference to a bad movie   - Ever see _Orange County_?)



D'oh! Someone's gonna pay. (Haven't seen the movie.)



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'll leave the details of your four years as a traveller to yoo, since you rolled "Personal Business" for your Duty Assignment.  You survived without mishap, but did not earn an XP bonus (Rolls  ).  4 Years, +4000xp, +10000Cr, +High Passage to a world 1 Jump away.



Huh-wha? No XP bonus? Does that mean I got 4000XP just for being alive? Sweet.  Details will be forthcoming, as soon as the rest of this gets figured out. Speaking of which, I need class skills, and all that good stuff too. I dunno, I can't think right now, but all I've got is the Lite.



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> You may now reapply to a Masters degree program (perhaps on the new world you've arrived at).  BTW, Class is separate from Profession.  You need to have taken at least one level in a Class corresponding each Profession you advance in, but thereafter are free to advance your class as you choose.  So, your first Class level was Academic, and one of your next levels was Traveller, but with your 8,000 current XP, you could be an Academic 1/Traveller 3, an Academic 3/Traveller 1, or Academic 2/Traveller2.   You also get your +1 ability bonus now that you are 4th level.



So I'd like to be Academic 3/Traveller 1 . . . How does that work with the XP amount? Do you still roll up the two levels of Academic separately? Am I reading you entirely wrongly? LOL, I'll just leave it up to you to figure out (since I can't anyway) and then when it's all over, I'll flesh it out, write it up, and present it to you on a silver platter.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> D'oh! Someone's gonna pay. (Haven't seen the movie.)



No loss whatsoever. 

Technically, the xp is for 4 years of succesful employment in various jobs in furtherance of your "Personal Business" without royally screwing up and landing in jail or the emergency room 


> So I'd like to be Academic 3/Traveller 1 . . . How does that work with the XP amount? Do you still roll up the two levels of Academic separately? Am I reading you entirely wrongly?



The class levels are seperate from your prior history professions - once you have a single level in a class, you can advance in that profession, regardles whether you stick with the class (this nly applies in Prior History, of course.)
So, when you get around to doing your skill selections, BaB, etc., you will simply follow the tables for three academic levels, and one traveller level (so far)



> LOL, I'll just leave it up to you to figure out (since I can't anyway) and then when it's all over, I'll flesh it out, write it up, and present it to you on a silver platter.



K. 

***********************
Term 3
You muster out of the Traveller Profesion, earning another 2000Cr
Anyway, applying to a new University is more successful this time. Unfortunately, something goes wrong with your research project, and you are forced to withdraw after a year. 

Elapsed time = 1 year. +2000Cr
***********************
Term 4
You reapply immediately, and are admitted, and this time complete the program successfully, but without Honors.
+1500 XP, Elapsed Time = 2 years
***********************
Term 5
Flush with success, you apply to a Medical Doctoral program and are admitted (mistake in the dice roller, as I mistyped the DC, which should have been 7), and graduate easily, earning Honors.

+2000XP, +1 EDU, Elapsed Time = 2 years
***********************
You have up to 8 more terms of prior history. At present, you hold a Medical Doctorate, 12000Cr, and are a level 5 Character, (Academic 4/ Traveller 1). You are 26 years old, at present. You may continue earning more academic degrees, become employed in Traveller or another profession, or begin your adventuring career.


----------



## doghead (Oct 1, 2003)

Trying to build a combat type with the Merchant class is like tring to fit a square peg in a round hole. I'm stubborn, but not that stubborn. I'm thinking that I will try and build something around his Prior History, I have some ideas brewing at the moment. He will probably be a much more conventional merchant type.

I'll just update the posted character rather than the post new ones, if thats ok.

Gotta go to work

Cheers


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Trying to build a combat type with the Merchant class is like tring to fit a square peg in a round hole. I'm stubborn, but not that stubborn. I'm thinking that I will try and build something around his Prior History, I have some ideas brewing at the moment. He will probably be a much more conventional merchant type.
> 
> I'll just update the posted character rather than the post new ones, if thats ok.
> 
> ...



Understood - play what you want, though.  If you want a combat type, I can help you make one; if you want a conventional merchant type, go with that 

Ian


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Ok, I have the T20 book, and I've never played any varient of Traveller. Though my Igorish tendencies have lead me to buy about 8 of the reissued GURPS stuff.

Toying with a Noble, but trying to find a niche.


----------



## Douane (Oct 1, 2003)

I've been thinking a bit on this and would like to go with 3 (possibly) 4 prior terms.

A question, though:


> Classes marked with an (S) are service classes, which mean that while a member of that class, you serve full time in that group. These an only be taken during prior service (adventures would get prety dull if you were the only member of the group who owed full time service to the Army, and therefore couldn't adventure) and you must complete at least one term of your prior service before switching classes. OTOH, you must multiclass to another (non-service) class before beginning play.




Does this apply to scouts, too? (Especially since they can continue to take scout levels even while not on active duty.)

If so, I'm thinking of 3 Scout terms and 1 Traveller or Rogue to account for the time he's been "on the run". (Don't know which of the last two fits that concept better.)


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Currently you seem to have:

Tonguez: Technician/Scientist type
Seonald: Aslan medic guy.
Doghead: Human Merchant.
Douane: Vargr scout.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Stats:

12
15
12
17
9
8
13
7

Well that started good then tailed off a bit...

http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/experiments/DiceboxSearch.asp?FindValue=Wilphe&SearchFor=UserName

(And why are there only half of them there?)

Ruzz'koff
Vargr Noble 1 / Navy 4
STR 8 -> 6
DEX 12 -> 14
CON 9 ->7 
INT 15 ->16 (Stat advancement)
WIS 7 
CHA 12
EDU 13
SOC 17

Edit:
Had to swap CON & DEX to meet the Navy Dex Requiremnt.

Prestige: 4

Speed 12 m
+2 Search
+1 Spot
+1 BAB unarmed

Funds: 5,000
Stamina: 6
(Why did I roll that?)

Feats:

Armour Proficiency - Light
AP - Vacc Suit
Weapon Proficiency - Marksman
WP - Swordsman
WP - Laser
Trust Fund (3400 CR / month)

+2 Bonus Navy Feets
+ 1 Level 3 Feet

Skills:
6+2 = 8  x 4 = 32 (Noble 1)
+ 3 x 8 + 1 x 9= 33 (Navy 2-5)



Leader 8
Gather Information 4
Bluff 4
Appraise 4
Liason 4
Bribery 4
Knowledge - Politics 4
Craft - Gun Smithing 4
T / Engineering 5
T / Astrogation 5
T / Communication 5
T / Sensors 5
Recruiting 5
Navigation 1
Survival 1
Gunnery 1
P / Administration 1


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Ah.
http://www14.brinkster.com/nadaka/experiments/DiceboxSearch.asp?FindValue=Stat&SearchFor=UserName


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi Wilphe - you're in (Just need one more!)

Vargr Noble sounds good.  
 Edit:you posted while I typed.



Douane - 
Scouts are an exception, and may continue to advance in that class. Why the other service classes have table that go all the way up to level 20 I'm not sure (maybe NPCs?), but the book says, "Since a character can only gain levels in a service class (the one exception being Scouts) while active in Prior History in an appropriate career, the character will need to select another class to multiclass into upon mustering out." Scouts may continue progressing normally in the class, but muster out of the profession at the end of Prior Service normally. Scouts may be called back to service at any time in their service or adventuring careers. 


So, you can do either a Scout 3/Traveller 1 (or Rogue 1 - either works well for that concept, BTW. Traveller has a slightly broader skill selection and more skill points. Rogues have a few more social skills as opposed to piloting skills. I'll post a class skill table or or maybe email it to you (posting that much info is probably okay amongst a single group of gamers lke us, but probably not posted for the world.) as soon as I can.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

G'Night all.  It's closing in on midnight here, so I'm off to bed.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks, let's see if I'm doing this right.
(At least they fixed it so you can no longer die in character creation - I hope)


Bachelor's Program
Admission Int Check +2  v DC 22-13 = 9
Roll 8 = Success

Graduation:
Same base
Roll 14 = Pass

Honours:
Int Check +2 v 28-13 = 15
Roll 12 = Fail (just)

Time taken - 3 years. 3000 xp

OTC - Navy

Int v DC 12
Roll: 17 = Pass

1000 xp, join Navy as Ensign


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Dah, re-read rules, make my head hurt.

Right, he can take a increase his chances of Decoration, Commission and XP Bonus by increasing surival DC. He can't fail at the moment, and he is a Vargr, so if he takes one extra level risk the worst he can do is tie his surivival check.

Navy - Term 1 (Years 4-7)

Duty 14 - Patrol

Survival: Int 2 v 2+1

Roll 1 

Which is, now I've worked things out, exact DC. So 4000 xp + 1000 xp and a Purple Heart.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Commission DC doesn't apply.

Promotion:
Edu + 1 v DC 8 (+2 For Officer)  = 10

Roll 14 = Success.

1000 xp and now 02 Lieutenant

Decoration:

Flat D20 v DC19 - 1 = 18

Roll 12 = Failure.

Xp Bonus:

Flat D20 v DC6 -1 = 5
Roll 20.
(Couldn't have got that last time could I? No.)
Pass.

1d4 x 1000 xp
Roll 4
4000 xp.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Right:

XP Total 13,000 which dumps him firmly at level 5 after 7 years.

Have I got this right so far?

Noble 1/ Navy 4


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 1, 2003)

Used the Irony Dice server and got the following numbers (the bolded abilities are suggestions - please alter if they don't meet class prereqs)

17 - Stat *Edu*
13 - Stat *Dex*
11 - Stat *Str*
13 - Stat *Con*
13 - Stat *Int*
12 - Stat *Cha*
12 - Stat *Status*
15 - Stat *Wis*

Anyway I'm thinking that Belter looks like something I might be interested in (the juryriging stuff and blowing things up sounds fun)

So what about ex-Navy (Technician) turned Belter?
Anyway as for Skills I'm thinking Tech:Mechanical, Tech:Engineering and can do Astrogation too unless someone else wants it (probably take Pilot as a secondary skill if I can)

Feats:Gearhead & Vessel:Starship if required or ?? if not...




			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Tonguez - Cool, welcome aboard.
> 
> Belter - Deep space miners and prospectors, who also specialize in jury rigging machines and equipment together, starship engineering, and blowing things up
> 
> ...


----------



## Douane (Oct 1, 2003)

I'd planned on going the full starship/pilot route ('kinda required for scout), but IMHO it's always better to have these skills not concentrated in only one PC, so either of us can function as a backup. (As it is usually the pilot who gets shot.  )

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Wilphe -

Yup you've got the right of it


Tonguez -
As Douane says, a little redundancy in a party can be a Good Thing.  As a Belter/Navy vet, you should have plenty of skills for cover your piloting/astrogation needs, as well as your blowing stuff up needs. 

Any thoughts on how long you'd like to spend in Prior History?  Also, I forget - are you playing a human or something else?


----------



## Douane (Oct 1, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

I will mail you shortly regarding some details for my PC.

One question, though, right now: 

I see that Wilphe's taking a level of noble without a prior term in it (or am I erring here?). Is this also possible for some other classes?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

After reading the posts again today, I realize that my brain was messed up last night, but I'm okay now. 

Can I take a level in Professional (whatever the name is for being an in-the-field-medic)? Or is Traveller limited to two classes? This whole not getting into grad school is really screwing me up. 

I would like to take a prior history term in post-doc work, thinking I'll go for the xeno-whatever-it-is feat (I don't have my stuff right here).


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Also, thank you so much for helping me out. I really appreciate all the work you've put in so far.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Argh, here's something else. Is there a list of suggested Aslan names in the real book, like there is in the D&D PHB? If it matters, I'm going to be female (hence the class). Thanks!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn,
> 
> I will mail you shortly regarding some details for my PC.
> 
> ...



You can't take terms of Prior History in a profession if you don't have at least one level in the class. Apparently, however, you don't have to take a prior history term in every class you have. You don't, strictly speaking, need to do ANY Prior History terms at all, for example, and could start as a wet-behind-the-ears first level anything.   Edit:  Wilphe's character is okay as long as he takes a level of Navy at first level, and take noble later.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Argh, here's something else. Is there a list of suggested Aslan names in the real book, like there is in the D&D PHB? If it matters, I'm going to be female (hence the class). Thanks!



Nope - and I've been looking for such a list for all the races.. Anyone have a source? Should we use real cultures to base racial names and languages on? Simply not worry about it? Any other suggestions from you guys?



BTW, off to do some errands - Be back later on.  
Ian


----------



## Douane (Oct 1, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> You can't take terms of Prior History in a profession if you don't have at least one level in the class.  Apparently, however, you don't have to take a prior history term in every class you have.  You don't, strictly speaking, need to do ANY Prior History terms at all, for example, and could start as a wet-behind-the-ears first level anything.




Thanks for that piece of info!

I thought it was the other way 'round: no class without a prior term. That's why I included traveller amongst my prior terms. So if there's no need for that, I can now go pure scout. 


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah, I was a bit confused about that prior term/class thingy. I think I've got it straight now, but we'll have to see. :-\  Once I have my character totally up-and-running, I'll let you know what classes I plan on taking, and you can give me the class features.

As for languages, if there isn't anything mentioned anywhere, it's up to you guys. I'm remarkably incapable of coming up with good names. 

Thanks again for all your work!  The more we do, the more excited I am.


----------



## Douane (Oct 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Argh, here's something else. Is there a list of suggested Aslan names in the real book, like there is in the D&D PHB? If it matters, I'm going to be female (hence the class). Thanks!




Seonaid,

these are the only examples I found among my old material:

Tlehiui
Tlankhu
Teaueari
Kaiear
Ktiskheao
Easokhou
Yestahewye
Wafoua
Oakhhafuh
Hleakayes
Esauarl
Ejwiytlith
Hwyoweas
Akhwohkyal
Fesoikhta
Khyuryatre
Hrahraiu
Eteasteah
Hruhyaou
Iroioah

These are not full formal names, but shortened informal versions. No gender specified.


Hope you can make something out of it!

Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Cool, thanks, that is very helpful.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 1, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Tonguez -
> As Douane says, a little redundancy in a party can be a Good Thing.  As a Belter/Navy vet, you should have plenty of skills for cover your piloting/astrogation needs, as well as your blowing stuff up needs.
> 
> Any thoughts on how long you'd like to spend in Prior History?  Also, I forget - are you playing a human or something else?




Human and say three terms Civilian-Navy-Belter


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Human and say three terms Civilian-Navy-Belter



Cool.  You may want to think about more than one term in one of the categories, as the mustering out benefits improve based on how long you've been in the profession, rather than upon your ultimate character level. If you only do one term of Navy, for example, half of that term is basic training, and your experience points are limited to 1000 (vs a potential 5,000 or more for two terms), chances for decoration reduced, etc.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Aslan names aren't gender specific, well nick names arent't:

Formal name would be something like: _ Hlyueawi Ahroay'ifty Wahtoi Layeauiwahfeaktelihlalalikhtyeiteyahahtaeisiyu"_

"Unmarried first son of the the third son of grandfather of the head of the clan which holds the valley of the fork of the Iawhfeal river, part of caln Wahtoi, which is a vessal of clan Aroaye'i, itself a vassal of clan Hlyueaswi"

And if you a commoner you get named for whose vassal you are, and if a female for your closest living male relative.

Nicknames are chosen for their meaning, and can be changed.
Among the ones that seem appropriate:
Esouearl "Small Wisdom" - with the implication that the bearer speaks little, but wisely.
Eteasteah "Thirty Stars" - normally borne by the well travelled.
Hleakhayes "Worldstrider" - ditto
Khaulear "64" carries the same emotional baggage as 100 does for humans. The Aslan has done, or wants you to think, that they have done something many times. If you want to know what, ask them.
Teauearl "Star Wisdom" - implication that you are far travelled and that your opinion should carry extra weight because of that.
Tlankhu "Fifth Consuel" - Implications of thinking outside the box, nearest Galangic would be Jack of All Trades


there's two pages of sidebars in Alien Races II with these on


GURPS did include random name generation tables and there are a few on line but I get 404 errors when I go into them. If you want a random name I could see what the dice throw up if you want.

Aslan dictionary:

http://www.ssgfx.com/traveller/language/trokh.htm


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Cool.  You may want to think about more than one term in one of the categories, as the mustering out benefits improve based on how long you've been in the profession, rather than upon your ultimate character level. If you only do one term of Navy, for example, half of that term is basic training, and your experience points are limited to 1000 (vs a potential 5,000 or more for two terms), chances for decoration reduced, etc.




Rats, I'll have to redo that, unless OTC says otherwise. As that part says "enlist" whilst OTC says "immediatly commissioned", ruling?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Can I take a level in Professional (whatever the name is for being an in-the-field-medic)? Or is Traveller limited to two classes? This whole not getting into grad school is really screwing me up.



You can take a level in Professional, but there's no need if you don't want to - even though you didn't get in to grad school that term, you can still advance in the Academic class based on your experience points.  

Profession = external recognition and realization of ability. 
Class=What knowledge you have internalized, regardless   of your employment and education.  At least, I *think* that *might* be right.  

I would like to take a prior history term in post-doc work, thinking I'll go for the xeno-whatever-it-is feat (I don't have my stuff right here).[/QUOTE] 
Sorry - do you want a term of employment as an Academic, or a term of education, leading to, assuming you get in , another Masters and Doctorate.

Oh, and you're welcome for the work and stuff, but I don't think of it as such.  I lost a long running D&D campaign when I move here from Delaware in July, and haven't gamed since.  I'm just happy this is getting off the ground.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Rats, I'll have to redo that, unless OTC says otherwise. As that part says "enlist" whilst OTC says "immediatly commissioned", ruling?



You know what? After another reading, my brain hurts.  But after a third reading, I'm set, and I was wrong before and you were right 
 The 1000xp I was seeing before is an xp bonus for basic training, on top of the 4000 xp for serving the term.  So...

Tonguez - ignore my previous post.  One successful term in the navy will net you at least 5000xp.  Two terms would net you at least another 4000, but and extra 4000cr  and a +1 to INT in mustering out benefits, above the 1000cr and lowpassage you'd get after one term.


to all: 
More than 2 classes or professions is fine with me, as long as the character concept is sound.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 1, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Cool.  You may want to think about more than one term in one of the categories, as the mustering out benefits improve based on how long you've been in the profession, rather than upon your ultimate character level. If you only do one term of Navy, for example, half of that term is basic training, and your experience points are limited to 1000 (vs a potential 5,000 or more for two terms), chances for decoration reduced, etc.




Then its Two Navy terms/one Belter (so whats the Class abilities of a Belter anyway?) and if I get more than one level to play with do I have to make it more Navy than Belter in line with the History or could I do say  Navy1/ Belter 3 inspite of having more Naval Training?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Then its Two Navy terms/one Belter (so whats the Class abilities of a Belter anyway?) and if I get more than one level to play with do I have to make it more Navy than Belter in line with the History or could I do say Navy1/ Belter 3 inspite of having more Naval Training?



You could say your navy duty included some deep space work like guarding a mining operation, etc. So Nvy1/Blt3 would be fine. Also, see my retraction of the post you quoted above - I was incorrect about that, so if you want to change back, that would be fine too.

I'm working on a chart with all the class skills and feats sorted by class.  I'll email it soon. Can everyone read an Excel spread sheet, or is there a better format (can't do .pdf, AFAIK)


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 1, 2003)

So long as it's not just my head that hurts...

Do you want us to roll randomly for home planet or pick something appropriate?

He'll probably be from somewhere fairly developed and high tech - former Vilani world conquered by Vargr and who then submitted and retained thier position when the Imperium retook the world.

Any idea on starting place yet?

And starting date is 1000 I believe?


----------



## doghead (Oct 1, 2003)

OK. Finished the character, head hurts, vision is blurry. I just updated the alpha version. You can see it here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1147452&postcount=18

The division of the old Traveller "Skills" into Skills and Feats is a little awkward, I found, as is the use of Edu as an Attribute. ie Navigation (Edu) - your skill level is your "education" in the area. How having a PhD in Economics, for example, would help is beyond me. Anyway, I'm just grumpy cos my Edu doesn't give me bonuses (but my Int would).

I'll work on equipment later.

Cheers.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 1, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> You could say your navy duty included some deep space work like guarding a mining operation, etc. So Nvy1/Blt3 would be fine. Also, see my retraction of the post you quoted above - I was incorrect about that, so if you want to change back, that would be fine too.
> 
> I'm working on a chart with all the class skills and feats sorted by class.  I'll email it soon. Can everyone read an Excel spread sheet, or is there a better format (can't do .pdf, AFAIK)




Nah I stay with 2 Terms Navy/1 Belter and see what happens

Also Excels fine with me but if you want to do PDf then find PDF995 
here its a free download that lets you convert documents to PDF. Basically you click print and instead of selecting the printer you select PDF and the rest is done for you - simple.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay, I'm at work and too busy to figure it all out, so I'll let you, Mr. I-Love-Doing-Everything-For-You. 

I basically wanted to end up with a PhD in something that allows me to become a professional medic. That's done. Now I also want to be able to take the xeno-medicine (or whatever it's called) feat, so I need some sort of history term that will explain that. I figure doing post-doc or getting another doctorate would do.

So, I need at least one more term of academics. I have one term of traveller, since I didn't get into grad school right away. I will be starting the campaign hopefully with one level of professional (medic), presumably acting as the medic for our ship.

Does that make sense/help? :-\


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Or I could NOT take a level of professional, and take that as my first in-game level.

?


----------



## Douane (Oct 1, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

finally got that email on the way.


Unfortunately I don't have excel.  (But perhaps I don't need it, as I have the class skills of the scout from the preview and descriptions of allmost all feats I'm interested in.)

"I'm a historian, not a statistican, Jim." 


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Oh yeah. I don't have Excel either, but I can get it easily enough, so that's fine with me.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

We'll be starting off in Gateway Domain of the Imperium in the year 991.  Specific sector and planets to follow, but wanted give you what I could.  Short version for those of you working on backgrounds (I am using the _Gateway to Destiny_ sourcebook, so if you have not read it yet, I would ask that you refrain from doing so, for at least a while into the campaign, when I'm sure I'll be diverging from ):

Gateway Domain lies on the edge of Imperium space, between two rifts, and bordered on the far trailing side by two empires:  the Hive (fairly minor, but also not quite trusted by the Imperium) and the 2000 Worlds, ruled by the K'Kree (a fierce vegetarian race convinced all meat eaters must be eradicated).  

Trade within the domain is dominated by a number of megacorps, which are either directly or indirectly under the control of Archduke Nells.  There are a few minor competitors, but these are constantly being put out of business by the larger companies.

The Solomani Rim War began last year, and it is drawing Naval forces away from the sector, where they had been mainly used to protect trade routes, making for a slight increase in piracy.  

More detail later, along with a pdf of class skills and feats using the spiffy program Tonguez pointed me towards.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Tonguez - Here's your Prior History barebones:

Term1
You enlist in the Navy and finish basic training after 2 years , and immediately ship out for Strike duty against pirate enclaves on the fringes of the Empire. It's rough duty, but you manage to make it through unscathed and are promoted to Space Hand.

6000xp, Rank=E2.  4 Years.

Term2
Your Strike duty continues after you reenlist, but after a relatively quiet period (which allows pursuit of your own interests, such as Belting), you are involved in a pitched battle. You distiguish yourself in battle, earning a Field Commission to Ensign, as well as a Meritorious Conduct Under Fire medal. You muster out of the Navy, pleased with your record, but wanting to pursue other interests without being called away to battle.

8000XP, Rank O1. 4 years.  Mustering out with 5000Cr and +1 Int.

Term3
You hook up with a small crew doing rather uneventful deep space mining work.

4000XP. 4 Years. Muster out with a Low Passage voucher.
***********
18000XP puts you at 6th level.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 1, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> So, I need at least one more term of academics. I have one term of traveller, since I didn't get into grad school right away. I will be starting the campaign hopefully with one level of professional (medic), presumably acting as the medic for our ship.
> 
> Does that make sense/help? :-\




This time, you are admitted to your masters program easily (actually invited to it before you can even apply - Rolled a 20 ).  You complete your thesis in Xeno-Biology with Honors.  You continue on with your work, and complete a slightly less remarkable, but acceptable doctoral dissertation.

4 years, Doctorate in Xeno-Biology (you should specify a race for your doctorate.  the first time you take the feat should be for that race, but you may select any other race if you take the feat again.)  3500xp. +1Edu

The first adventure will deal with your current employment or lackthereof , though you can certainly take a level of Professional(Medic) or (Doctor) if you have a level to use on it.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow cool history - and fits in perfectly with the Character Concept too
So 12 years I guess puts me in the early thirties (say 31), seen some combat, got my medal by juryrigging a downed ship and getting the injured crew out alive, could've advanced in the Navy but decided that my bones were getting a bit stiff and decided to take up the good life of dust and sweat in a mining crew.

Okay now awaiting the PDF to see what my abilities are...

(btw email: wairehuS@xtra.co.nz)




			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Tonguez - Here's your Prior History barebones:
> 
> Term1
> You enlist in the Navy and finish basic training after 2 years , and immediately ship out for Strike duty against pirate enclaves on the fringes of the Empire. It's rough duty, but you manage to make it through unscathed and are promoted to Space Hand.
> ...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

My email is LizScottREMOVE@THISaol.com. Remove the appropriate parts before you send. 

Edit: Detailed character history coming soon to a screen near you!


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 2, 2003)

Renlistment:

11 v DC6 = Pass

Term 2: Navy

Duty: 11 - Patrol (Again)

Take -3 Penalty to Surivival this time (He's getting reckless, but he's also smarter)

INT +3 v DC2 +3

Roll 3 = 6 Success   4000 xp

Promotion:
Edu +1 v DC8
Roll 12 = Pass 1000 xp. Lt Commander

Decoration
Flat v 19-3 = 16
Roll 19 = Pass
MCUF 2000 xp

XP - Bonus
Flat v DC 6-3 = 3
Roll 11 = Pass
Recieve 4000 XP

Renlistment 12
Success if I want it to be.

Gained 11,000 XP

Now XP Total 24,000 After 11 years, aged 29

Middle of Level 7 - gain 2 levels
Both Navy


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2003)

Quick update - I hate Excel or Windows or whatever caused Excel to crash just as hit save after entering all the skills and classes.  I'm starting over, but the pdf may not be ready until tomorrow. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 2, 2003)

Term 3: Navy

Duty 9 - Shore Duty

He's bored, take a -5 to survival roll
INT +3 v DC 2 +5  = 7
Roll 5 - Sucess (just)
4000 xp
Promotion:
EDU +1 +1 two terms v DC 8+2=10
Roll 6 fail

Decoration
Flat v DC20-5 = 15
Roll: 8 - fail

XP Bonus.

Flat v DC 8-5 = 3
Roll 15 = Pass
Recieve 3 = 3000 XP

Renlistment:
9 - He could stay on, but chooses not to after a very boring few years.


Total: 7000 XP gained over 4 years Age 33
Total XP 31,000 8th Level.

Mustering out benefits
3 terms
+2 for O3 Status

Which is:

10,000 + 10,000 + 50,000 credits
+1 INT
and a 1000 CR Weapon


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 2, 2003)

8th Level - take Navy 6 / Noble 2


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 2, 2003)

Any joy on what you want us to do about Homeworld yet?

I was hoping to have him come from a backwater non-industrial world that chiefly devotes it's efforts to ranching and a little bit of primary resource extraction. Planet was conquered by some passing corsairs during the fall of the First Imperium who then settled down and submitted peacably during the Imperial expansion. Ruling class and nobility are mostly Vargr, most of the population are Vilani and the culture of each has tended to morph.

Is that satisfactory?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, if you can roll me up a random name, that would be great. I probably won't use it as is, but it would give me a head-start, and I might use it.  Thanks!


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 2, 2003)

One syllable name:

Os

O as in gone, s as in hiss.

That's not very interesting, so I'll do some more:

Tehlayew

t=ton
e=get
hl=hlang 
a=lock
ye= Don't tell you how to pronounce that
W = wow

and again:

Olui

o=gone
l=like
ui= u + i

or:

Ktarlewaweikye

ky=backed
a=lock
rl=earl
e=get
w=wow
ei=bay
k=kite
ye=Not in the pronunciation guide.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's what I have. Some of this (for example, the number of feats) is probably wrong. Once I get the class information, I'll formalize this. If there's any other racial stuff I need (language, appearance, etc.), please let me know. Sorry I don't have the books! :-\ Stuff in brackets (in the history) will be figured out later. If you have any suggestions, please let me know. Otherwise, I'll get to it later. 

If any of the names (particularly planets) seem improbable, let me know.  Also, I'd appreciate it if someone would roll me a random height and weight (and appearance, if T20 does that). I don't know the general Aslan racial stuff, so I don't want to make something up.

Thanks again to everyone who helped me out with background information. I really appreciate it!

Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui
Female Aslan Medic (Academic 5 / Traveller 1)
Age: 31
XP: 15,000
Cr: 12K

Str: 11 (+0)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 15 (+2)
Wis: 11 (+0)
Cha: 11 (+0)
   level 4 ability increase here Cha 11+1=12 (+1)
Edu: 21 (+5)
Soc: 13 (+1)

Speed: 12m, 18m in personal combat
Low-Light Vision
+1 attack with dewclaw (1d6)
+1 Listen

Languages Spoken
Trokh (automatic), Standard Galanglic (or Vilani) (automatic), Vuakedh (or whatever the reigning Vargr language is) (Int bonus), +1 more I assume (Int bonus)

Academic Skills
+10 Decipher Script (8)
+8 Gather Information (8), +10 when searching for Medical through Connections (feat), +12 when searching for Medical (Research feat)
+13 K/Aslan Biology (8)
+13 K/Aslan Genetics (8)
+13 K/Chemistry (8)
+13 Navigation (8)
Read/Write Language (8): apparently all known languages and then some 
+12 T/Computer (8)
+15 T/Medical (8)
+8 Use Alien Device (8)

Traveller Skills
+9 Gunnery (4)
+6 Pilot (4)

World Skills (TL11)
+8 K/Interstellar Law (3)

Feats
Connections: Medical
Research: Medical
Skill Focus: T/Medical
Xeno-Medicine: Vargr

Gear I'd like
Field Med Kit
First Aid Kit
Radiation Counter
Medical Drug times X

History
Ktarlewaweikye Os Tehlayew Olui grew up in a moderately rigid hierarchical society. Hryo was not as bad as some more "backwards" planets, but women were expected not to fight, and men were expected not to think. She came from a fairly well-to-do family, and her childhood was happy and she lacked for nothing except the pet afeahyalhtow she always wanted. She went directly into undergraduate studies after high school and matriculated with honors and a degree in biology. She applied to graduate school, but only did so half-heartedly, and when she was not accepted, only her parents were disappointed. She was glad, because it meant she had an excuse to ship out with her cousin, Eteasteah, and see some of the universe she'd read so much about. The two chartered a small space-faring vessel, the _Eaia_, and spent a year running messages and packages and dodging pirates. There were no _real_ pirates, though their ship almost got impounded when they ran afoul in an asteriod belt that, although not on any of their maps (admittedly not the _most_ recent versions), was claimed by a Nells mining company. Ktarlewaweikye mostly cowered off-screen in fear of what might happen, and what dishonor that might cause, while Eteasteah negotiated with the Humans. Eteasteah argued semantics and galactic law until the Humans were too bored to continue, and while she never showed any of that knowledge or ability ever again, Ktarlewaweikye could never shake the suspicion that her cousin was much more than she seemed. After that first year, Eteasteah decided to settle with a suspicious-looking ruffian and left Ktarlewaweikye on her own. It wasn't hard, however, for a bright young woman to find berth on a ship, and she worked the next three years in relative anonymity, seeing much of the universe but none of her home planet.

Finally, the wanderlust left her, and she decided to muster out when the crew reached a fairly hospitable multi-racial world. The floridly-named Last Hope Before the Fall was a a jump or two away from many major routes, and therefore was diverse, but not as open as a capitol planet or trade center. She accepted the High Passage she was given, but decided to "save" it for later, and settled on the new world. She applied and was accepted to a prominent medical school, where she spent a year learning the basics of xeno-biology. Right before her second term exams, word reached her that her father was deathly ill. Upset and confused, she barely passed the exams and returned home on the first veseel she found, using the High Passage she had earned the year prior. Once she got home, she realized there was no way she could finish her studies at Hope University, and cancelled her enrollment. Her father passed away the next week. The mourning took the requisite 6 days, and then the family moved on as best it could. Ktarlewaweikye, angry with herself for not being home the last several years, vowed not to leave and, when a family friend invited Ktarlewaweikye to join the biology program at her university, accepted. She graduated with a master's in biology, and immediately continued toward her doctorate. Two years later, she was finished. Her research led her to find an innovative solution to a previously-stymying genetic breakdown, and her thesis ("Homeopathic Medicine in the Space Age: Solving the Genetic Puzzles") granted her honors.

Having spent an exhausting four years living and studying at home, Ktarlewaweikye decided to pursue her studies, but elsewhere. She booked Working Passage to a nearby world, and filled in as the medic on a small Aslan courier. The trip was uneventful, with only the occasional space sickness or ship bug to treat. On the planet Post, she graduated from the xeno-biology program at the ranking university with honors. Her doctoral dissertation was entitled "_Samshkarkh_: Vargr Medicine and Its Effects on Aslan Technique," for though Humans are populous, her inbred cultural distate made her choose not to study them. She is not strongly prejudiced, but she often wonders why the Humans (and the Vargr, for that matter, though the Humans are less civilized) allow their women to fight and their men to practice medicine. She now holds two medical doctorates and is qualified to treat both Aslan and Vargr.

The decision to enter the lottery was made on a whim. Ktarlewaweikye had not really expected to win, even with her abilities, and expected to spend a few more rotations on this planet before leaving as a medic on an Aslan (or Vargr) ship, and ultimately settling down on an Aslan world and teaching medicine at the prominent university. Therefore, her interest in the trip is slight, and she has been spending the past few weeks reading up on the latest medical news and corresponding with her family. Her mother and brothers and sister are all well, pursuing their lives on Hryo. There are rumors that her oldest brother is planning on leaving the planet, to ship out on a merchant vessel. The decision has caused ripples in the family hierarchy, as he's made it clear he had no interest in maintaining the estate when their mother passed away. Her sister, the next eldest, has announced her willingness to take the reins, but no one expects her to do well, for her lack of business acumen is renowned. Eteasteah, the cousin, did indeed marry the ne'er-do-well, and they are leading a relatively quiet life on some unnamed planet (unnamed by Eteasteah, that is), raising their infant and, Ktarlewaweikye is sure, plotting their next big disaster.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2003)

Okay, thanks bunches! I'll take a look and see what comes up.


----------



## doghead (Oct 2, 2003)

Seonaid. Nice history. I havn't been following people PH development much as I have been busy trying to get my brain around my own PH, but i can see the structure of yours underlining the story. From what I remember, you can keep Passages granted in Mustering out til you need them.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2003)

Sweet, thanks. And I'm glad you like my (skeleton) history. I'm really excited about this campaign!


----------



## doghead (Oct 2, 2003)

This idea came to me as I was working on the character. 

In the more isolated regions, the neccessity of providing for ones own self protection is generally widely recognised. As a result, the Frontier Clause, as it has become known, has become quite widely adapted in many outlying regions.

A moderate 5-6 Law Level variation.

_Firearms, appart from military style and concealed weapons, may be carried. 

In a shooting incident, where the shooter's weapon is loaded with non-lethal munitions, the shooter's intent will be presumed to be non-lethal (even where the shooting is lethal) unless it can be proved otherwise._

ie if you stick a shotgun loaded with rocksalt under a person's jaw and pull the trigger, it would hard to claim that you didn't intend to kill.

Non-lethal munitions include Rubber bullets (Pistol, rifle), Beanbag (Shotgun), Rocksalt (Shotgun). Given that these munitions have significantly less penetration power, and thus the ability to breach a hull, they are extremely popular with ships' crews.

My knowledge of guns largely comes from novels and games, so some of this may be screwy. Can you see any wrinkles/problems?

Just thought I would share  (@_@)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2003)

I like it too, Seonaid - In fact, I like a lot of what's been posted and emailed by you all. This should be fun 

Minor setback is the fact that my computer crashing last night while typing in the class lists seems to have bee a precursor to a major meltdown, and now that computer(which has most of my notes on it, and all of my email) won't even turn on. I'm pretty sure I can switch the hard drive into this (older, but functional) machine and recover everything, but I need you guys to bear with me for a little while if that's okay. Also, if anyone has any idea why a computer qould simply turn itself off during bootup and then not turn on again no matter what, please email me at my secondary address: iliston at yahoo dot com. Arrgh.


doghead - that sounds like a nice variant, and its implementaion would make sense in a good portion of the area you guys will be active in. *yoink*


********** 
As for homeworlds, they may have the charactertistics you want, within reason -Wilphe, your ideas of a Vargr dominated Vilani world are fine - I'll find a suitable world in Gateway Domain and place it for you if that's okay. 

More soon


----------



## doghead (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry, don't know much about computers. I sorted a similar problem by starting mine with all the extensions turned off (you hold down a couple of keys), or something like that. But thats a Mac thing. 

A quick question: Whats the story with starting money? Unlike most games, the Mustering Out benefit does represent a cash in hand payout, rather than the value of possessions owned (essentially).

I'm not fussed about using the MO cash for equipment, but I was curious.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2003)

You are asumed to have your necessities, which I leave to you guys to determine, within reason.  No ships  (unless you muster out with one), but you have your clothes, professional tools, if appropriate, and the assumption that you food and lodging is taken care of, at least up until the time you begin travelling.  After the necessities are taken care of, everyone gets Cr500 of "walking around money" in addition to mustering out benefits (so our Academic friends are not completely destitute) 

If you want extras, like Infrared goggles, weapons or battle armor (again, unless you muster out with it) you must buy them.  Open to suggestions on this policy, though, and I might refine it a bit.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 2, 2003)

Hm . . . sounds bad for the computer. I've had similar troubles. Does the monitor have wide vertical ORANGE stripes? That what ours was doing. Sigh. I don't know anything either, so I can't help you, other than commiserating.

As for fun . . . fun for the GM might mean pain and suffering for the PC's.  I'm all for it, hehee.

I'll have the details of my character sorted out within two days. Work is building up, so I'm not sure I can get it done tonight, but definitely by Saturday.


----------



## doghead (Oct 2, 2003)

Battle armour!?! Hummm, there's a thought ....

I'll post the updated version after I post this. I've fleshed out the background an bit and done a basic equip list.

My basic list (inc armour and weapons) comes to about Cr2000. I'll get weapons and armour out of his Mustering Out cash, no probs. What about the Hand Computer - given his T/Computer skill, would it be a "necessity"?

Can I have GPS and a digital video camera in my mobile phone. I can now and we are only TL 8  

PS: Link to character

>> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1147452&postcount=18

PPS: is there an attribute increase at 4th level?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Battle armour!?! Hummm, there's a thought ....







> My basic list (inc armour and weapons) comes to about Cr2000. I'll get weapons and armour out of his Mustering Out cash, no probs. What about the Hand Computer - given his T/Computer skill, would it be a "necessity"?



Unfortunately, no.  If you had a level of Professional (Computer Tech) or Prior History as a computer tech, probably. 



> Can I have GPS and a digital video camera in my mobile phone. I can now and we are only TL 8



Actually, yes , but it would only be active on world of TL8 or higher.  A personal datalink "allows a user to communicate with anyone, anywhere on the world, any timem via text, video, voice, or combination thereof (Gm note: Assuming both people have a datalink). Messages may be recorded, sent, received or stored directly with the datalink."  Throw in GPS, and you're looking at Cr700.



> PS: Link to character
> 
> >> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1147452&postcount=18



Thanks - I'll be setting up a thread in he Rogues Gallery soon so we can get all the chracters posted in one spot.



> PPS: is there an attribute increase at 4th level?



Yes  - at every 4th level, as in D&D.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Hm . . . sounds bad for the computer. I've had similar troubles. Does the monitor have wide vertical ORANGE stripes? That what ours was doing. Sigh. I don't know anything either, so I can't help you, other than commiserating.



Nope - absolutely nothing happens.  The monitor is on, but blank.  None of the fans or lights on the compute turn on or ive the slightest hint of functioning.  It's a very sick little machine 



> As for fun . . . fun for the GM might mean pain and suffering for the PC's.  I'm all for it, hehee.
> 
> I'll have the details of my character sorted out within two days. Work is building up, so I'm not sure I can get it done tonight, but definitely by Saturday.



Don't stress about it - I don't think we'll try to start play until sometime next week, but we'll probably go with you five at that point, unless someone else joins up pretty quickly.


----------



## Douane (Oct 2, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

sorry to hear about the computer. Unfortunately I can't give any advice on this (as I'm a strictly non-tech guy); but can only shudder in memory. I had something very similiar happen to my PC and it turned out that the mainboard had totally burned out.   


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2003)

For purposes of your background, and for knowing how things are planned to start, here's info on starting location, etc:

You are _en route_ to the Domain capital world, Dukh.  Dukh is home to Imperial Archduke Nells, but more importantly, it is soon to be the site of a Mercantile Council, in which top officials from all the Domain's most important corporations, and hundreds of the lesser businesses and operation, meet to plan joint ventures, air grievances, and (and this is the subject at hand) recruit new employees to replace those who have left, or were otherwise lost, over the last few years.

Thus, your interest in attending the Mercantile Council on Dukh.  There are other jobs to be had, elsewhere in the sector, but none provides the job security - or compensation - available through one of the megacorporations.  They control the shipping lanes, the most pomising resource fields, the vast majority of the region's jump ships, and the vast majority of its Credits. The duke, his family, or his allies control the boards of directors of each of the largest corporations, and those competing with the Duchal family's economic interests seem to experience certain...difficulties.  Thus, the Council presents A Council occurs only once every four years - It's worth a look, even if you don't end up deciding to work for one of the monster corporations.

So far, you've made it to Daramm.  Like many of the planet in this region of space, Daram is an Imperial world, but it is dominated by Luriani, both politically and culturally (The Archduke of the Gateway Region is traditionally a Luriani, reflecting the prevalence of the race in the area).   Daramm is a major trade hub that would seem to have been a more appropriate location for the Council than the more remote Dukh, but instead, you were forced to secure passage on a Jump-3 capable ship.  The berths on all appropriate vessels were sold out before you even arrived on Daramm, but fortune has smile upon you:  A HiranuCorp-owned holovid station had sponsored a contest for talented individuals hoping for a trip to the Council.  They offered, as prizes, 9 luxury staterooms, and 20 low berths on the HirabuCorp liner _Keruuchan, _leaving for Rukh in two weeks. You paid the Cr250 entry fee, submitted your resume, and waited.   Now, two days before the ship is to leave for Dukh, you have been notified that you have talents that might be in demand at the Council, and that you are among the first-prize winners. 


(May be some typos - If so I'll fix later, and add some more info. Let me know any thoughts or whether you have objections/suggestions.)


----------



## Douane (Oct 2, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

concerning my PC:

I thought about 3 prior terms as a Scout (perhaps adding a fourth, depending on how the first 3 turn out).

The following is a bit cryptic to not spoil the fun to come:

Regarding the _special incident_ in his background detail, it is probably better to have him already joined the Scout Corps previously due to his unusual interests when _it_ happened, which caused him to delve even deeper into some more obscure assignments. (I found it more believable this way 'round, otherwise _it_ would have happened almost a dozen of years before, which is probably a strain too big for any kind of believability.  ) 

If you agree on this, could you roll for these 3 prior scout turns, please?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 2, 2003)

Seonaid,

I don't know how much background on the Aslans you already have, but if you can use it I could probably dig something out of my old material for you.


Folkert


----------



## Watus (Oct 2, 2003)

If you have room for another, I'd be interested.

I coincidentally ordered a copy of the ruleset just a few days ago, but haven't received it yet.  I'm planning to run a campaign with my group sometime later in the year, but this sounds like an excellent way to waste time at work... er, I mean... well you know what I mean.

Actually, I've been chomping at the Traveller-bit for a while now, waiting for Quiklink to actually get their 2nd printing out there, and now that's it's on the way I'm incredibly impatient to play some Traveller.  Incredibly.  Impatient.  This would be my first game on these boards, and, in fact, this will be my first post on these boards, but I read them obsessively, and have for quite some time.

Anyway, looking over the concepts of the others, it looks like most of the bases are covered: pilot, engineer, medic, leader, trader.  Maybe an ex-Marine would be appropriate?

If you're a gambler, we could trust to the vagaries of the US Postal service and wait for my copy of the handbook to arrive.  Otherwise, I'll need some help with the prior history...

Does that sound alright?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 2, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn,
> 
> If you agree on this, could you roll for these 3 prior scout turns, please?
> 
> ...



Will do - sorry slipped my mind earlier.  I'll post tnoght so you can work on the character. 

Ian


----------



## Douane (Oct 2, 2003)

Watus,


welcome to both game and the EN Boards!




Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 2, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Will do - sorry slipped my mind earlier.  I'll post tnoght so you can work on the character.
> 
> Ian





No problem! Please take your time, it's not like there's nothing else for me to do here.

[Crack of a whip in the background] "Yes, Master. ... Immediately, Master." 


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Oct 3, 2003)

OK. Personal Data Link (MobilePhone/Palm/Personal Communicator type thingy?), Computer and W&A to come out of Cash.

I'm going to add +100% (cos its easy to spent imaginary money) to the price of the computer to represent getting a top quality high TL model (the benefit of that, if any, I'll leave up to you).

I'll rewrite the character sheet for readability before posting to the RG thread.

And the Big question: Did I get a Stateroom? 

(hey, the nearest I ever got to a Stateroom was cleaning it!)


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK. Personal Data Link (MobilePhone/Palm/Personal Communicator type thingy?), Computer and W&A to come out of Cash.
> 
> I'm going to add +100% (cos its easy to spent imaginary money) to the price of the computer to represent getting a top quality high TL model (the benefit of that, if any, I'll leave up to you).
> 
> ...




Doghead,

please don't take this wrong way, but while looking at your character I was wondering that you listed some skills at 10 ranks. Shouldn't the max be 8 (lvl 5 +3)?

And you are missing a feat it seems to me. You should get 3 at first level, 1 for 1st lvl, 1 for human and 1 for Bonusfeat merchant.


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Oct 3, 2003)

Bu@@er. 

Your right about the skills. Thanks for the heads up on that and the feats. I always get the feats mixed up. Usually I have too many.

Hey, now I can take Profession (Computer Something) and get a free computer!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Watus,
> 
> 
> welcome to both game and the EN Boards!
> ...



Seconded! 

Sorry - would have posted earlier, but real life (dinner) intervened. 

Watus, either way you'd like to do it is fine.  I don't at all mind helping, but also don't mind waiting a few days if you want to wait for your book - in that case just post what you can w/o prior history.  Welcome aboard!


Douane-

Term 1:  Your first few years as a scout are somehwat uneventful (Basic Training, then a (Duty Roll=10, Survival=9 vs DC4) Routine assignment, but you make the most of it.  Time = 4 Years.  +5000Xp

Term 2: You reenlist (18vsDC2), and to your surprise, are sent on a (Duty Roll=18) Special Mission (we'll discuss by email), which you complete successfully (Survival = 14 vs DC 8, XP Bonus= 12 vs DC6)
Time = 4 years + 7000XP

Term 3: This time, you think about leaving the scouts but decide to stay on (2 Vs DC2).  Your Mission (Duty=15) this time is slightly less sensitive, but you complete it, competently ( 20 vs Survival DC 6, 2 vs XP Bonus DC 6)
Time = 4 years + 4000Xp 

Let me know if you'd like to continue or to muster out.
************

Everyone-
Now that we have a full group, how do we want to handle in-game posts?  
As I said in the first post, I was thinking of three imes a week (for major posts), and was thinking Monday, Wednesday, Friday, with responses hopefully in 24 hours (except after Friday posts, which could be responded to any time that weekend. Thoughts?


Ian


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Coupla things.

Watus: Welcome! Great to have you.

Douane: Anything you want to take the time to type up would be appreciated. If I'm the only Aslan in the party, I can kind of make it up as I go along (based solely on what our esteemed GM has posted and on what sad little I remember), but it would be nice to be able to base it in reality. 

Maerdwyn (and anyone else who needs this): Someone on the boards told me that his email is bounced by AOL. If you have that problem, you can email me at ems250 AT psu DOT edu. It gets forwarded to my AOL. I'm not sure how long that account will last (probably until early February), but if you want, you can do that.

On background: Was this lottery based on giving them your money and then an evaluation of your skillset? If not, I'd need a damn good reason to do it . . . Of course, I guess that's part of my personal history, huh . . .  Speaking of which, would you please assign us cabins and roommates, if applicable? It would be interesting to add that to my history. Or is that the first part of the campaign?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Thoughts on posting:

I don't have a regular schedule. I check my email every day, sometimes many many many times a day and many many many times an hour. I respond to posts within a day, unless life is being really crazy. If I don't think the post merits a response from me, I ignore it unless it's from the GM. If it's from the GM, I usually post something little like "X waits to see how the others respond." I also usually respond to any and all posts that might merit my attention.

Okay, I think that was semi-coherent. It's been a long day (and it's not even over yet!). I guess my short answer is, whatever sounds good to me.  I do tend to lose track of a campaign if there are less than three posts a week, so I'd prefer more than that.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Bu@@er.
> 
> Your right about the skills. Thanks for the heads up on that and the feats. I always get the feats mixed up. Usually I have too many.
> 
> Hey, now I can take Profession (Computer Something) and get a free computer!



Hey, I said "probably" p)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> On background: Was this lottery based on giving them your money and then an evaluation of your skillset? If not, I'd need a damn good reason to do it . . . Of course, I guess that's part of my personal history, huh . . .  Speaking of which, would you please assign us cabins and roommates, if applicable? It would be interesting to add that to my history. Or is that the first part of the campaign?



Yup - it's more like a talent search than a lottery - someone found out about your avanced degrees and pointed you towards the contest.

As to the next next question, short answer is "Still workin' on it."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Thoughts on posting:
> <snip>



No objections to posting more frequently here   Just want to make sure whatever we set up is feasible for everyone involved.  

More comments, please!
Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [...]Term 3: This time, you think about leaving the scouts but decide to stay on (2 Vs DC2).





ARRRGH! _They_ almost got me! 


I take it that this talent search (by a holovid company no less) is purely human thing, right? I mean, no self-respecting individual form the Vargr Reaches would ever take notice of it, yes? Please! 


Re. posting schedule: No problems with me!


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Oct 3, 2003)

Three times a week is fine. I check in every day. I've never been in a games that moves too fast, usually it is the lack of speed that is the problem.

Low Passsage is cold sleep - so not so much opportunity for interaction (just trying to get me one of those L u x u r y staterooms.)

From my experience as a GM, I found it really helps if players post replies to responces even if just to say "Doobie keeps an ear on the conversation but says nothing," or somesuch. That way you know that everyone is up to speed.

I checked the feats and now I'm not sure again. Two options:
1) Human, Merchant Starting, 1st Level, Bonus 1st, 2nd, and 5th level.
2) Human, Merchant Starting, Bonus 1st, 2nd, and 5th level.

Looking at it this way, the #1 seems correct, but thats a lot of feats.

I did take Prof (programmer), but will fork out for the Hand Computer anyways cos I want a high end model.


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I checked the feats and now I'm not sure again. Two options:
> 1) Human, Merchant Starting, 1st Level, Bonus 1st, 2nd, and 5th level.
> 2) Human, Merchant Starting, Bonus 1st, 2nd, and 5th level.
> 
> Looking at it this way, the #1 seems correct, but thats a lot of feats.




I'm convinced that #1 is right. The preview confirms the extra feat for humans and the bonus feat for 1st lvl merchant. And since it refers under the *feats* heading back to the "core rules" for gaíning of feats, I'm sure that everyone gets one feat for being 1st lvl.

As for the number of feats, I guess that makes sense considering that some things just can't be done well without the right feat.


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> ARRRGH! _They_ almost got me!
> 
> 
> I take it that this talent search (by a holovid company no less) is purely human thing, right? I mean, no self-respecting individual form the Vargr Reaches would ever take notice of it, yes? Please!
> ...



(Metagaming On) The holovid search provided as a  means to get you onto the same ship in the same travel class - If you'd rather pay for the trip, or go working passage, that works, too  (/Metagaming)


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Updated character sheet posted. I'll need some help on the specifics, but most of that will be taken care of if Maerdwyn's computer revives and he can get the Excel file done. 

Sorry for being a little frenetic. I don't think I'm normally like this. I'm just excited about joining a campaign that's not more elves-and-dragons, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> I'm convinced that #1 is right. The preview confirms the extra feat for humans and the bonus feat for 1st lvl merchant. And since it refers under the *feats* heading back to the "core rules" for gaíning of feats, I'm sure that everyone gets one feat for being 1st lvl.
> 
> Folkert



This is correct.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

I did have one question. Does everyone get the homeworld skills as detailed in Lite, or is that only Humans? Lite says it's only about Humans, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> (Metagaming On) The holovid search provided as a  means to get you onto the same ship in the same travel class - If you'd rather pay for the trip, or go working passage, that works, too  (/Metagaming)




You seem to confuse something here.   

That wasn't me speaking but a yet-unnamed Vargr.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Sorry for being a little frenetic. I don't think I'm normally like this. I'm just excited about joining a campaign that's not more elves-and-dragons, if you know what I mean.



*Scraps first three adventures, which deal with Elves, who having left Middle Earth for the Grey Heavens, have discovered jump technology and are currently battling space dragons near the sector capital.  Runs off crying*

(Actually, I TOTALLY know what you mean )

Ian


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I did have one question. Does everyone get the homeworld skills as detailed in Lite, or is that only Humans? Lite says it's only about Humans, so I wasn't sure.





I had also been meaning to ask about this.


BTW, Seonaid: I will compile something about the Aslan, but it might take a while. I will first have to re-translate it back into english. (Hey, I was eleven and happy to get any RPG's at all.  In addition , the german translation of the Traveller materials was quite good back then, unlike today.)


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Okay, final update to character sheet before adding numeric details like skills and such. Let me know if there's anything wrong with any of it.


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> [...]Sorry for being a little frenetic. I don't think I'm normally like this. I'm just excited about joining a campaign that's not more *elves-and-dragons*, if you know what I mean.




Hmm, I guess it would better if you never find out who the mythic "Ancients" of the Traveller universe really were.   


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn: I'm sure you'll come up with something good to throw at us. And if it's GOTTA be elves fighting dragons, well, then, I guess I'll just hafta . . . quit the campaign!  Hehee.

Douane: Thanks again, and take your time. I appreciate every little bit! And don't even give Maerdwyn a chance at it! No elves, no dragons!


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Seonaid,

Aslan:

average height 2m
average weight 100 kg


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Homeworld Skills are for everyone, but depend on what type of world it is.  (I'm letting people come from where they want, BTW) Choose what tech group the world is (0-3, 4-6, 7-9, 10-12, or 13-15), and which of the following categories apply to the world (Agricultural, Asteroid Belt, Desert, Fluid {non-water} Oceans, High Population, Low Population, Ice Capped, Industrial, non-Industrial, Resource Poor, Resource Rich, Waterworld, Vacuum).

The file I eventually email will also have a number of skills listed for each tech and attribute category of world - choose three skills from the list of nine or so that are available for your world, and these are your homeworld skills.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Nifty!


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

I had planned on having my PC originate from Tireen, the 5 planet construct done by the Ancients in the Vargr Reaches. (To explain part of his fascination.) [Unfortunately, I never found the UPP for them.]


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Just did a bit of planning for the PC:

I have to take a feat for every type of Spaceship? (I sure hope I misunderstood this!)

From the preview: Scouts don't get neither Knowledge: Jump space nor Speak Languages as a class skill.

I thought they were the "ultimate spacers" and how do they do their first contacts, in mime? 

[EDIT: Okay, okay. I did just realize that real first contact would probably be done in mime, but still.]

Do Travellers get any of these?


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Name: Hryo
Starport Code: C
Size: 9
Atmosphere: 8
Hydrographics: 6
Population: 9
Government: 3
Law Level: 6
Tech Level: 11

Hryo C-986836-11
Zone: G

Hryo is an entirely Aslan planet located just outside the Gateway Domain. The few visitors who are not Aslan generally leave as soon as their business is complete, and there are no attractions for off-planet tourists. The thick atmosphere and slightly above-average gravity make it physically, as well as socially, uncomfortable for some visitors. The population as a whole doesn't mind aliens, it just doesn't see the point in encouraging them. In fact, a few of the large universities have multiple programs dedicated to the study of aliens. Most of the courses are, however, taught by Aslan, which has caused some to be concerned with the quality of the information (some have been known to say "misinformation") that is passed down.

The world is approximately 60% liquid water, with two large land masses and one slightly smaller one. All of the land masses are populated and have starports. Due to the high population, people live all across the globe, though naturally the more equatorial places are more highly inhabited. The world government, dominated by four ruling families, ensures the equality of all people, and the tech level is equal everywhere. That same government severly restricts what kinds of weaponry the populace can personally own, ostensibly to protect its citizens. No one is really that suspicious of the government because in over a thousand years, the government has not changed hands or done anything suspicious with its power. Not overtly, anyway. There are rumors, like there are anywhere, but none have been confirmed, and the average citizen leads a happy, healthy, un-intruded-upon life.


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Douane-
> 
> Term 1:  Your first few years as a scout are somehwat uneventful (Basic Training, then a (Duty Roll=10, Survival=9 vs DC4) Routine assignment, but you make the most of it.  Time = 4 Years.  +5000Xp
> 
> ...





Thanks!

I think I would like to continue for another term, staying with the Corps. After that it's time to strike out on my own. (Unless you feel that makes me too much of an "old man" for this outfit and/or my _special_ background. )


Folkert


----------



## Watus (Oct 3, 2003)

*Quinn*

Excellent!  Thanks!

J.C. Quinn, Human (Mixed), ex-Marine

Die rolls: <link>

13
12
5   (Gasp!!!)
10
12
10
15
18  (Woohoo!)


Alright, lessee...

Str: 15 (+2)
Dex: 13 (+1)
Con: 18 (+4)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)
Edu: 10 (+0)
Soc: 5  (-3)

Homeworld Skills (Tech 8, Agricultural, Desert, Resource Poor):
Driving 1 + Vessel/Wheeled
Intuit Direction 1
Gather Information 1

So, he's a die-hard who'd likely address the emperor as "Bub".  Alright.

I'm thinking older and grizzled, ala Clint Eastwood in Heartbreak Ridge.  Only shorter.  And a little fatter.  And a little less couth.  So maybe we could start off with, say, 4 tours?  Then see where we are?  I might do one or two more, or I might muster out at that point and do Traveller.

Sound alright?


----------



## doghead (Oct 3, 2003)

A shorter fatter little less couth Clint Eastwood. Sounds like the kind of guy that you would ... ur, umm, what would you with a shorter fatter little less couth Clint Eastwood? (Appart from introduce him to the emperor. Although, come to think of it, that could be worth a giggle ...)


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

LOL, Maerdwyn, since you're taking requests, I *want* to see that happen . . . "Yo, Emp, what's up, my man!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Just did a bit of planning for the PC:
> 
> I have to take a feat for every type of Spaceship? (I sure hope I misunderstood this!)
> 
> ...



Travellers have access to the Linguist class feat, as wells as the speak language and knowledge skills. 

The vessel rules are harsh.  we'll see how it goes, playing it by the book, but I may liberalize the vessel familiarity rules.  As written, you take a feat for a vessel in a particular class.  For one type of vehicle in the class, you then have no penalty to your pilot checks.  For other vehicles in the class, you have a -2.  For vehicles outside the class, you have a -4. If I end up changing the rules later, I'll let you adjust your character to take that into account.


----------



## Watus (Oct 3, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> A shorter fatter little less couth Clint Eastwood. Sounds like the kind of guy that you would ... ur, umm, what would you with a shorter fatter little less couth Clint Eastwood? (Appart from introduce him to the emperor. Although, come to think of it, that could be worth a giggle ...)




Well, hell.  Someone's gotta drag your sorry ass outta the (almost) inevitable starport bar fight, right?

As for what possible special skills he might have that would qualify him for the lottery, I don't know yet.  We'll see how the prior history goes...  At this point it would seem likely they'll be security related.  But who knows... maybe he'll get drummed out o' the corps right after boot camp.

Maerdwyn: I don't think I specifically said, but if you could help me out with the prior history, it would be much appreciated.  Thanks.

Incidentally, <tinker> I'm changing his name... a bit. </tinker>


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

No Problem, Watus - I'm finishing up the class skill file, and then I'll work on your history


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Travellers have access to the Linguist class feat, as wells as the speak language and knowledge skills.




 




			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> The vessel rules are harsh.  we'll see how it goes, playing it by the book, but I may liberalize the vessel familiarity rules.  As written, you take a feat for a vessel in a particular class.  For one type of vehicle in the class, you then have no penalty to your pilot checks.  For other vehicles in the class, you have a -2.  For vehicles outside the class, you have a -4. If I end up changing the rules later, I'll let you adjust your character to take that into account.




Sorry for the outburst/rant, but it had been late and I had just gone through the Scout's skills list. In my opinion, they're really hardpressed to fulfill their function with their 4 skill points, considering the Scout/Couriers (and the X-boats too) are standardly manned by one person. [Pilot, Gunnery, T/Astrogation, T/Engineering ... oops! That's it all, folks.] And then the feats for piloting (starship + grav) and starship gunnery at least. Well, it really shook me up some.


Please don't misunderstand me. This is no whining for rules changes. If the rules are written that way, have no doubt that I'll abide by them. Essentially it's just some griping by a Traveller "oldtimer". 


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

>



Understood - but, even though you aren't whining, the rules are still harsh.  We'll see how it goes


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Just sent out the class skills file to everyone except Wilphe, who has the book anyway.  Let me know if it doesn't come through.

Watus, here we go...

Term 1
After Basic Training, you are assigned to Internal Security for a couple years of uneventful duty. 
Time 4 years.  XP 5000

Term 2
After reenlisting, you are sent on Counter Insurgency detail, and make quite a name for yourself while helping to quell a Vargr rebellion against the ruling Luriani on Qaarz.
Time: 4 years.  Commissioned to Lieutenant, Medal for Conpicuous Gallantry.  XP 11000

Term 3 
After being commisioned, you are removed from your unit and placed in command of a squad of reserve troops - the experience is useful, but dull.
Time: 4 years. Promoted to Captain.  XP 7000

Term 4
The Vargr on Qaarz are acting up again, and you are sent back to settle things down.  You earn another medal (Meritorius Conduct Under Fire) for the successful, but drawn out, campaign.  You are surprised by the fact that you are passed over for pormotion, and decide to muster out.

You muster out with Cr30000, your service weapon, and +1 EDU (Assuming you want to muster out after 4 terms)


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

Thanks for the great PDF! (Just received it.)

Unfortunately this forces me to be a nuisance again: 

1. Could you tell us about the actual number of skill points these classes have? (At least for the Academic, Belter, Navy, Marine, Professional and Traveller? They should cover the classes taken by us poor ones without the book.)

2. Do all Classes follow the same path: Feat at 1st, 2nd, 5th, 7th ... ?

3. Does the "Entertain" skill cover practical jokes? 

4. Some details for the linguistics feat?

5. My fourth prior term, please? (and the following mustering-out)


Sorry for this, but now I'm more than ever before raring to go!

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I think I would like to continue for another term, staying with the Corps. After that it's time to strike out on my own. (Unless you feel that makes me too much of an "old man" for this outfit and/or my _special_ background. )
> 
> ...



For your next mission, you are sent to probe the defenses of one of the Imperium's neighbors with whom war seems iminent (who exaclt this is depends on whether this is your last term or not).  Your intelligence ends up being vital, as war breaks out two years after your assignment.

Time, 4 years, XP 8000


----------



## Watus (Oct 3, 2003)

They made me an officer?  Gah!  People will think I'm a pansy!

Alright, so four tours would make me, what... 34?  Not old enough.  I'll take another, please.  And then I'll take one of Traveller, if that's alright.  42 is a good age.  I'd say that's about as young as you can be and still be a little grizzled - if you work at it hard enough.

Also, if someone could tell me what a Marine's starting feats are and how many skill pts/lvl they get, that would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> For your next mission, you are sent to probe the defenses of one of the Imperium's neighbors with whom war seems iminent (who exaclt this is depends on whether this is your last term or not).  Your intelligence ends up being vital, as war breaks out two years after your assignment.
> 
> Time, 4 years, XP 8000




Excelsior!

Thanks! (and just as I was typing my above post) 


Would you mind if I shuffle the second and the third term around? That way it would tell of steadily increasing danger on his misions, which should fit very well with the PC.


Another bit:

The bonus languages for high Int: are they Speak only or Read/Write and Speak or choose 3 (either Read/write or speak)?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn,
> 
> Thanks for the great PDF! (Just received it.)
> 
> ...



GAK! knew I'd left some info out.

Every character gains feats Every three levels, plus one at 1st level (1st, 3rd, 6th, 9th. 12th, etc.) in addition to ones granted by class. Most classes also get feats granted by class. There is a LOT of info - not sure i can type it all now, as my wife is in need of the computer (now the only one in the house)

Looks like I'll need to do another pdf - I'll do so as soon as possible.

Note to Seonaid: Okay, this *is* work! 


Ian


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> They made me an officer?  Gah!  People will think I'm a pansy!



But with a heart of gold!   




			
				Watus said:
			
		

> Alright, so four tours would make me, what... 34?  Not old enough.  I'll take another, please.  And then I'll take one of Traveller, if that's alright.  42 is a good age.  I'd say that's about as young as you can be and still be a little grizzled - if you work at it hard enough.
> 
> Also, if someone could tell me what a Marine's starting feats are and how many skill pts/lvl they get, that would be great.  Thanks.





That's the right "Traveller spirit". [Old Geezer "fondly" remembering a time with original Classic T, when you had to do up 7 terms to get any decent amount of skills. Of course then old age did get you!  ]


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> GAK! knew I'd left some info out.
> 
> Every character gains feats Every three levels, plus one at 1st level (1st, 3rd, 6th, 9th. 12th, etc.) in addition to ones granted by class. Most classes also get feats granted by class. There is a LOT of info - not sure i can type it all now, as my wife is in need of the computer (now the only one in the house)
> 
> ...





Well, then thanks for your work!  

Perhaps you should concentrate on the classe I mentioned (Academic, Belter, Navy, Marine, Professional and Traveller) since all of us seem to be set on our courses and the classes to take. I sincerely doubt anyone is going to branch into barbarian. 

Speculatively eyes the _human marine_: "Though I have heard some strange rumors concering the lesser civilizations and their 'thugs'." 


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Okay - all the classes get bonus feats at 1,2,5,7,10,11,12,13,14,17,19
I'll have to send the list of bonus feats later

Acad- 8+ INT mod/level. (8+Int mod)x4 to start
Belter-6+INTmod/Level(6+INT Mod)x4 to start

Gotta go for a while - more later - If anyone with the book could add some info, that would help a lot

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Watus, here we go... [...]
> 
> Term 2
> After reenlisting, you are sent on Counter Insurgency detail, and make quite a name for yourself while helping to quell a *Vargr* rebellion against the ruling Luriani on Qaarz.





Pardon me?!


----------



## Douane (Oct 3, 2003)

Please take your time, Maerdwyn. (And give our thanks to your patient wife.) 

We really appreciate the time and work you put into this for those of us without the book.


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Watus (Oct 3, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> I sincerely doubt anyone is going to branch into barbarian.




Hand to God, I will not multiclass into Big Game Hunter.

And yes, please take your time.  I hope it's understood that we all have lives.  Or something approaching them, in any case.

However, in addition to this:


			
				Watus said:
			
		

> Also, if someone could tell me what a Marine's starting feats are and how many skill pts/lvl they get, that would be great.  Thanks.



I'm afraid I don't know what to roll for a Marine's stamina.  No hurry, though.  I swear.

No, really.  I mean it: no hurry.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 3, 2003)

Okay - jst read the OGL info for the T20 handbook, and all the class info and such is Open Content - I'm expanding the Pdf I sent earlier to include other necessary info, starting with the classes you guys actually took levels in.  I'll add the d20 licence, and post it here .  

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks again and say hi to your wife for us.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

Skills and feats on character sheet updated, though not complete and possibly not correct.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 4, 2003)

Is there room for one more?

Thanx,
Tailspinner


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Sorry, I've been quiet the last day with work.

Someone wanted Marine stamina points?

1d10+Con Level


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I like it too, Seonaid - In fact, I like a lot of what's been posted and emailed by you all. This should be fun
> 
> **********
> As for homeworlds, they may have the charactertistics you want, within reason -Wilphe, your ideas of a Vargr dominated Vilani world are fine - I'll find a suitable world in Gateway Domain and place it for you if that's okay.




Meh, had an idea coming home tonight.

How about he hails from an Imperial aligned Vargr client state in the unclaimed territory between Imperial, Vargr, K'kree and Hiver space? He joined the Imperial Navy as part of their "hearts and minds" and "goodwill" campaigns to maintain Imperial influence. In return the Imperium use the Vargr as an unoffical and deniable resource to uphold their interests, occassionaly raiding and striking and all the while able to write it off as "just Vargr being Vargr"?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Meh, had an idea coming home tonight.
> 
> How about he hails from an Imperial aligned Vargr client state in the unclaimed territory between Imperial, Vargr, K'kree and Hiver space? He joined the Imperial Navy as part of their "hearts and minds" and "goodwill" campaigns to maintain Imperial influence. In return the Imperium use the Vargr as an unoffical and deniable resource to uphold their interests, occassionaly raiding and striking and all the while able to write it off as "just Vargr being Vargr"?



Sounds good to me, and easier to work into the campaign, so...cool  

(Oh, and thanks for helping out with the stamina question.)


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Looking at the book:

Feats and skills:

I believe I am correct in saying that you get Feat progression as normal:
ie: 1, 3, 6, 9 etc; as well as bonus feats for class levels and/or being human.

Skills:
It implies that skills start at 0, rather than 1. At least that's what page 53 under patronage seems to imply? Is this correct, and if so do you want to apply it?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Is there room for one more?
> 
> Thanx,
> Tailspinner



We can probably handle one more, Tailspinner, but I think that will be it - Do you have the book?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Name: Hryo
> 
> Tech Level: 13 [depending on the TL of the Universe in general; I don't remember the Traveller timeline, though I'm almost positive there is one]
> 
> ...




This is the case for GURPS Traveller (which is 130 years later). I believe it would apply here (and I'm back converting from GURPS using their table so this is ball park)

The Imperial standard is TL 12-3, though there are a lot of planets which are much lower, but it would seem to bottom out around 5 or 6. 

Cutting edge for Imperial Tech is 15, which is what most of the Navy is built at.

The Hivers are at TL15 also.
Darrians are at 16.
Zhodani are at 14 for Navy, a bit lower generally.
Vargr go up to 15, but are by no means consistently there. At the same time thier curiousity coupled with willingness to innovate offsets their lack of organization.
The Aslan in the Hierate are mostly 9-11 with a very few worlds up to 15.
K'kree are nominally the same as the Imperium, but in fact their culture and disposition limits them to about 8-9 in general with about a TL 11 military.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Looking at the book:
> 
> Feats and skills:
> 
> ...



Yes - so human characters start out with 3 feats (1 for first level, 1 for being human, 1 bonus class feat.) They get another class feat at 2nd, a regular feat at third, noe at fourth, a class feat at 5th, and a regular one at 6th, and so on.



> Skills:
> It implies that skills start at 0, rather than 1. At least that's what page 53 under patronage seems to imply? Is this correct, and if so do you want to apply it?



Only trained-only skills can be gained at 0 ranks - this allows you to use the skill just as if it were an untraine skill. If you wanted to pilot a shuttle, for example, but had no training in it, normally you wouldn't even be allowed to make the attempt. Having "0 ranks", as opposed to "No Ranks" in Pilot would allow you to make a roll modified only by your ability score, just as if it were an untrained skill, like Listen, for example. But, it's still counted as a crosclass skill, unless dfor some other reason (world skill, another class) it is a class skill for you, so advancing to rank 1 costs 2 skill points, as it would for any other cross-class skill.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> (Oh, and thanks for helping out with the stamina question.)



I'm happy to take some of the load of your hands. Especially given that this is not the easiest set of rules, in an opaquely edited book which only you and me have a copy of ATM.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Only trained-only skills can be gained at 0 ranks - this allows you to use the skill just as if it were an untraine skill. If you wanted to pilot a shuttle, for example, but had no training in it, normally you wouldn't even be allowed to make the attempt. Having "0 ranks", as opposed to "No Ranks" in Pilot would allow you to make a roll modified only by your ability score, just as if it were an untrained skill, like Listen, for example. But, it's still counted as a crosclass skill, unless dfor some other reason (world skill, another class) it is a class skill for you, so advancing to rank 1 costs 2 skill points, as it would for any other cross-class skill.




Thanks, that was driving me nuts.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe--thanks a lot, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Haven't had time to go over your characters in detail, but what I'm seeing so far is looking really good

Seonaid, in response to one of your questions, I am doing languages 1:1 for read/writing and 1:1 for speaking.  So with eight points, you could read, write and speak four languages, or just read and write eight.

Languages so far would include languages for  all the races Wilphe mentioned, plus Galangic ("Common"), Luriani, Virush (Language of the Virushi), Vilani, Zdetl (Zhodani)


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

Hey, Tailspinner.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn,
> 
> Thanks for the great PDF! (Just received it.)
> 
> ...




1)
Academic 8
Belter 6
Navy 6
Marine 2 (You're a marine, you kill things, who needs skills when you have the best BAB?)
Professional 7
Traveller 6

3) "skilled in a particular from of public entertainment" Can select a non-listed option at refs discretion.

4) [fluff]
DC 10 - Subtongue or related known language (eg:Norwegian - Icelandic)
DC15 - Obscurely related to a known language (eg: English - German?)
DC20 - Archaic or earlier version of known language. 100s of years old. (eg: Latin - Italian)
DC30 - Ancient root tongue of known language. 1000s of years old (eg: English - Base Indo-European)
Above examples are mine

Mods:
0 - Simple questions or phrases "hello" "What is your name?"
+2 Moderatly complex "Where are we?" "What happened?"
+5 Difficult and highly involved questions and phrases - history, politics
+10 Highly advanced technical and scientific data.


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Cutting edge for Imperial Tech is 15, which is what most of the Navy is built at.
> 
> The Hivers are at TL15 also.
> Darrians are at 16.
> ...




Interesting take!

Might I offer some values from the Classic Traveller?

Hivers Average of TL 13/14, max. at TL 15 (though their Robotics might reach 16).
Darrians _were_ TL 16 (2000 years ago, when Darrian's sun exploded) These days the highest they can produce on their own planets is 13.
Zhodani TL 15 at their best, for example on Zhodane.
Vargr highpoints at TL 15 (Lair), but generally more at 13.
Aslan Average of TL 11/12, max. TL 13/14.
K'Kree Average of TL 13, max. at TL 15


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> 1)
> Academic 8
> Belter 6
> Navy 6
> ...





Thanks!

Two further questions, though:

1. The linguistics check: pure INT or Wis or Edu; any skills involved?

2. Could you help me with some Vargr names out? I don't have the slightest idea on their naming conventions.


Once again thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

Updated the home planet post to reflect downgraded TL. Updated character sheet to reflect same. I'm not sure if the World Skills are right (I based it off world types and Maerdwyn's spreadsheet), and I think I need another one.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

It's a skewed back conversion.

In GURPS TLs
The Darrians are 13
Hivers consistently 12
Imperials 10 (Navy 12)
Zhodani mostly 10 with a few 11 & 12
Vargr all over the damn place (Lair is 12 though)
Most Aslan clans 9, with _Tlaukhu_ at 10. (Kuzu is 11)
K'Kree 8-9 (Navy 10 - Kirur is 12)

It's slightly skewed by the fact that the basic ship design rules for GURPS Traveller only have entries for TL 10 and 12


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> It's a skewed back conversion.
> 
> In GURPS TLs
> The Darrians are 13
> ...




Interesting!

I'v never seen GURPS Traveller. Wonder why they "messed" with the TL.

What've I posted above was the official take of Classic Traveller, as shown by various supplements and the Alien Modules. 

(I really wonder about the Darrians. That high moment of technology was 2000 years ago; after the destruction of Darrian's sun they needed 650 to reinvent the jump drive.   )


Folkert


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> 1. The linguistics check: pure INT or Wis or Edu; any skills involved?
> 
> 2. Could you help me with some Vargr names out? I don't have the slightest idea on their naming conventions.




1) It doesn't specify, which would suggest it's just a flat roll.

2) T20 uses Irilitok as their base language, GURPS Gvegh.

I'll do some stuff below.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Interesting!
> I'v never seen GURPS Traveller. Wonder why they "messed" with the TL.
> 
> What've I posted above was the official take of Classic Traveller, as shown by various supplements and the Alien Modules.
> ...




The conversion table is:
Traveller GURPS
0            1-3
1              4
2              5
3              5
4              5
5              6
6              6
7              7
8              8
9              9
10            9
11            9
12            10
13            10
14            11
15            12
16            13
                The Ancients are 15 in GURPS terms

Correction though:

Upon pulling out "GT: Behind the Claw" to check, the Darrians are "bordering on TL13". They have some TL 13 ships and Darrian itself is listed as TL13, which is TL11 with TL13 devices lying around


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe,

just to get clear on this: I wasn't doubting you or anything!

I just wondered at some differences/different interpretations in the material.

The reason for posting the CT figures was mainly two-fold: 1. They are the original basis from which most things Traveller derive, and 2. That's the only stuff I have. 

So in conclusion:  I do realize that some things have changed in the traveller universe. (But I won't hold it against the newer versions.)  


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

Douane, would you by any chance be willing to post a range of Aslan physical features? i.e., female heights, weights, eye/fur color? If not, I'll just BS something.  Thanks again!


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Children go by mothers name with a suffix indicating name and birth order.
Adults choose their name at majority, and names have much the same varied meanings as for humans. Some mean something, or meant something in a older language, some commemorate an event or achievment, or a personal hero, or just because they sound nice. They don't seem to change their names like Aslan do though.

Here's a couple of randomly rolled words in Gvegh - they don't give any list of example names.

Regvae

r=run
e=men
gv= hag view
ae=kite

Oungrurro

ou=loud
ng=thing
u=fun
o=on

Kfekhllukhsra

kf= loc_k f_ist
kh=a_ch_ (German)
ll=miller
khs=a_ch s_o
a=lock

Gvursrrer

rs=cars
rr=perro (Spanish)


BTW: I just choose Ruzz'koff because it sounded Vargr, not for any deeper reason. I might do a rolled one later.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

Two more things I need help with, and I think I'm set.

1) I'm definitely going to need help with gear. I put a wish-list in my character sheet, but I don't know if it's reasonable, and I have NO idea what anything costs. I took those from the T20 Lite. Obviously I'll need other things like CLOTHING (unless ya'll want a naked female Aslan medic . . .) and basics, and I'll be able to afford (probably) other stuff, but I wouldn't know what anything is.

2) Does anyone have a list of Traveller languages? From various sources, I have so far:

Galanglic (Common), Luriani, Virush, Vilani, Zdetl, Trokh (Aslan), Vuakedh (Vargr), Irilitok (Vargr), and Oynprith.

My character speaks 4 (I think), 2 automatic (Galanglic and Trokh) and 2 from the Int bonus (I haven't picked both yet). But she also reads and writes 8 additional languages. I can pick ancient or dialect, but I would like to know if there's anything specified in anything. Thanks!


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Douane, would you by any chance be willing to post a range of Aslan physical features? i.e., female heights, weights, eye/fur color? If not, I'll just BS something.  Thanks again!




Short answer: No! 

Long answer: Sorry! Seems these kinds of attributes were deemed rather low in priority when the orginal "Alien modules" were written, ie. the "2m, 100 kg" is about the whole extent of biological info.  From the few colour plates I've seen of Aslan: Fur brownish - yellow, eyes greenish, yellow or mixed. Female built: rather slim.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe,

thanks for the name info!


Folkert


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

GT: Alien Races 2 "Aslan are 2" taller and 45 lbs heavier than a human of the same ST*, making an average male 6' tall and 200 lbs. As with humans, females average 2" shorter and 10lbs lighter than males"
     6 feet/ 1.8m and 200lbs/90kg

    Fur is usually brown, sometimes gray. Bloodlines differ by size and fullness of mane, size and confromation of ears and smoothness/shaggyness of coat. Might be a subtle pattern in the fur.

T20: Roughly human height 1.8-2m, average 100kg

*That's GURPS ST, not T20, not that it matters much.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks guys, for providing the info to your fellow players and to me - I don't have very much of the classic or gurps Traveller stuff, so it nice to have people who do.


----------



## Watus (Oct 4, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Marine 2 (You're a marine, you kill things, who needs skills when you have the best BAB?)




Ouch.  That's not much...

Which leads me to a question we touched on before, but which I don't quite understand: how do the rounds of prior history and the class levels which result from them relate to one another?

To wit: I've taken four tours with the Marines.  I'll take another and then a round of Traveller.  So how will that translate into _class levels_?  Could I go Marine 5 / Traveller 3, assuming I have enough XP for level 8?  Is there a rule here?


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2003)

Jeez, you miss a day and have to take half an hour to catch up.

OK, Feats again, I think both of my options were wrong last time. From what I have read, this is it (for a level 5):

Human; Universal Starting; 1st, 3rd Level; Class Starting (ArmourP-Light & Vacc, Barter, WeaponP-Marksman); Bonus 1st, 2nd, 5rd Level; Homeworld (Vessel-Grav). 

Total: 11. No wonder they state, _If a character already has all of the listed [class] feats, they may select any other feat that they are qualified for._

What are the main economic groups in the region? I need to select two more languages and will probably skew it towards those.

Homeworld idea sketched out, just need to type it up. Some more B/G to come.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 4, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Ouch.  That's not much...
> 
> Which leads me to a question we touched on before, but which I don't quite understand: how do the rounds of prior history and the class levels which result from them relate to one another?
> 
> To wit: I've taken four tours with the Marines.  I'll take another and then a round of Traveller.  So how will that translate into _class levels_?  Could I go Marine 5 / Traveller 3, assuming I have enough XP for level 8?  Is there a rule here?




I believe, you have to have a level of class x to do a tour as class x, but the xp you earn during that tour can be applied to any class level you feel like (which you meet the restrictions for, eg: To muliticlass into noble you need at least SOC16.)

Thus your first level has to be marine. After that you can level up as whatever you like, whilst still taking tours as a marine.


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2003)

Homeword: Draft for review
UPP: Kansas (temp name) B-64735-11 Argricultural.

It's primary industries have and probably always will be the ship repair yards that cluster around the smaller planetary bodies near Kansas, and grains. Kansas's climate is hot and fairly dry, with water covering only 47% of the planets surface. However, a fortunate geography and some basic terraforming ensure resonably reliable precipitation.

The presence of the repair yards have made Kansas a slightly more cosmopolitan place than it could have been. But basically, it is an ordinary, slightly run-down planet populated by ordinary people doing ordinary things. It has its share of civic leaders consistantly dreaming up new campaigns so convince people that it is a "a great place to be" or "visit", its rich and its poor, its lawabiding and lawless, its generous and venal. Most things and most races can be found there, somewhere, mostly in the half dozen spaceport cities that can be found around the equator.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks Wilphe. Your homeworld looks good, doghead, but now I gotta go and write something up about mine!


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

World post updated.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> World post updated.



Looks good, Seonaid.  There are not, apparently, any all Aslan worlds in the Gateway Domain, so if it's okay, we'll place it elsewhere in the Imperium, and maybe one of the universities you attend be on Daramm?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Homeword: Draft for review
> UPP: Kansas (temp name) B-64735-11 Argricultural.
> 
> It's primary industries have and probably always will be the ship repair yards that cluster around the smaller planetary bodies near Kansas, and grains. Kansas's climate is hot and fairly dry, with water covering only 47% of the planets surface. However, a fortunate geography and some basic terraforming ensure resonably reliable precipitation.
> ...



Looks good, too, Doghead.    Do you want it place in Gateway domain, or elsewhere in either case, I'd like your back groundnto have you end up on Daramm, one of the most populated worlds in Gateway.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm not fussed where it is. It is a fairly generic large argricultural world (though with only 10s of millions of people, it has a population smaller than the US). 

I don't think that my character would have gone far by the time the game opens, so he is probably from Gateway.If there is a similar planet already in Gateway, I could shift my background to there. Getting him to Daramm will be no problem.

"and through the magic of television .... da da!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Okay here's the Class file.  Let me know if you need other info.  There's no info on the individual feats, so I know you'll need that, but I'll give you (or maybe Wilphe)will give you info on the feats you're interested in taking


You guys seem to be on the right track, and I'm hoping to start pretty soon, after some more campaign work thi weekend.

Tonguez - are you all set?

Tailspinner - are you still interested?

I've posted a Rogues Gallery.  Please put an up-to-date copy of your character there, as well as whatever you want publicly known about your background.

Off to my son's soccer game


----------



## doghead (Oct 4, 2003)

Final (hopefully) beta version is up.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1147452&postcount=18

I'll do the RG version tomorrow.


----------



## Watus (Oct 4, 2003)

Okay.  It looks like I've got almost everything I need.

I just need help going through two more terms of prior history: the first as a Marine (again), and then the second as a Traveller.

Then I need to know mustering out benefits and the like.  Oh, and I need to know what the service weapon he's discharged with is.  And does he get to keep his cutlass as well?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Okay. It looks like I've got almost everything I need.
> 
> I just need help going through two more terms of prior history: the first as a Marine (again), and then the second as a Traveller.



Was just sitting down to do this 

Term 5

You stay on for another term, and are this time assigned to Internal Security (Probably overseeing/keeping the peace on Qarrz now that the rebellion has dies down, but up to you).  You are promotoed to Force Commander, but then decide it's time to go.

You muster out with a weapon (worth up to Cr1000, such as an Autorifle Laser pistol, or a masterwork Cutlass, etc. ), d8 damage), Cr10000, and +2 INT. 5000XP

Term 6 
After leaving the Marines, you are recuited by the government for a particular mission(details via email).  You complete it to the satisfaction of your handler, but leave government service to pursue your own interests.

4 years, Mustering out with Cr40000. XP6000


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Do I owe Prior history or other info to anyone else right now?


----------



## Watus (Oct 4, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> You muster out with a weapon (worth up to Cr1000, such as an Autorifle Laser pistol, or a masterwork Cutlass, etc. ), d8 damage), Cr10000, and +2 INT. 5000XP




Quick question: last time, when you thought I was mustering out after 4 terms, you said: 



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> You muster out with Cr30000, your service weapon, and +1 EDU (Assuming you want to muster out after 4 terms)




So, do I add the 10,000 credits to the 30,000 from before, or not?  What about the +2 INT and +1 EDU?  Do I get both of those, or only one or the other...

Sorry I'm so confused.  I'm hoping the book will get here soon, but it's alread overdue. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Do I owe Prior history or other info to anyone else right now?




Just checking after a grueling day.

Forgive if you posted before and i failed to see it.

I still need the mustering out benefits for 4 terms of scout duty. (Oh boy, I really want/need that Scout/Courier.   )


Is it okay if take one of the Tireen Rosette Worlds in the Vargr Extents as home planet and stat it up?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quick question: last time, when you thought I was mustering out after 4 terms, you said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can only muster out once per profession, so when you decided to staty in for another term in the marines, I rerolled your mustering out benefits - sory for the confusion.  In this case, I don't mind which set you take.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 4, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Just checking after a grueling day.
> 
> Forgive if you posted before and i failed to see it.
> 
> ...



Seeing as the T20 handbook doesn't have a proper galactic map in it, I don't really know where the Vargr reaches are....soooo...SURE!  

Right now, I'm solely working with the Gateway domain on my end, untiL I can accumulate more classic Traveller stuff for more background info.


Scout benefits:

Cr 30000, +2 EDU, Weapon(CR1000) (sorry - rolled twice on the material benefits table to try for that scout ship.)
Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 4, 2003)

Yes. I am interested. I do not have the books, however.


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Seeing as the T20 handbook doesn't have a proper galactic map in it, I don't really know where the Vargr reaches are....soooo...SURE!
> 
> Right now, I'm solely working with the Gateway domain on my end, untiL I can accumulate more classic Traveller stuff for more background info.
> 
> ...




No problem! Actually I didn't really want that ship: too small to house all of our characters and would kinda disturb the "Talent Search for a Cabin" opening.


Re: homeworld: I wanted to have some distance between his homeworld and our present location (for rather _persoanl_ reasons ), so I went for a far out of sector world. And, last but not least the Rosette was built by the ancient.

On other thing: I might have to take some time for my PC, because I'm completely rebuilding him from scratch (Stat-distribution-  and classwise), as I found out to my eternal sorrow that the Scout class is actually the crappiest class to build an ace-pilot (not the PrC). Also some things took me by surprise, like WIS for Gunnery. (Go, Han Solo!   )

The concept and terms will stay, though. (No worry!  )


Thanks, 

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 4, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Yes. I am interested. I do not have the books, however.





Tailspinner,

unfortunately I also don't have the rulebook, so I can't give any actual help. But here are a few things to consider:

1. Maerdwyn initial post has a sort of questionaire what you would like to see in a campaign: Questionaire 

2. A list of available classes: Classes 

3. A few basics on character generation: Most PCs start with prior experience (and therefore with higher classlevels). Starting at age of 18 (usually), most terms of prior experience (tours)  take 4 years each (Rolls will be made by Maerdwyn for the specifics like survival, extra XP bonus, Medals & promotions for the military, etc.). Standardly, most tours terms give 4000 XP.
So Maerdwayn would need a number of tours terms and in which classes they were taken, so he can calculate the actual events during those and the benefits from mustering out.

Note however, Actual class levels taken by the PC do not directly relate to number and nature of prior terms.* The XP can spent on any classes [if you fulfill possible requirements.] Though you seem to need to take at least one level in any class you've taen a prior term in.

* Example:

My Vargr Pilot: 4 prior terms / tours in the Scout Corps - classes: Scout2/Traveller5


Re. PC's, we seem to have at the moment:

Human Engineer/Demolitions Expert
Vargr noble "Leader"
Vargr Pilot
Aslan Medic
Human Marine
Human Merchant


Hope this helps somewhat!

Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 4, 2003)

Do whatever you like to my planet, Maerdwyn . . . even use that nifty world-blower-upper I know you're hiding somewhere.  I'll change my background to place me on D-whatever it is (the post is not on this page).


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 5, 2003)

http://maps.grandsurvey.com/

Is suppossed to have the maps.

<Hacks Google>

All the fan sites are maintained by fans, and they already know the general outline...

I finally found this:

http://www.sierratel.com/aum/BZAT/What.html


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 5, 2003)

I am at a LARP tomorrow, so I'll probably be quiet for the next few days I'm afraid.

BTW, I'm not building him up as leader per se. It looks like I'll be building up his T/ engineering/sensors/communication skills and stick some leadership and tactics feats in there. He'll be at best a back up pilot and gunner.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 5, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> http://maps.grandsurvey.com/
> 
> Is suppossed to have the maps.
> 
> ...



A thousand thanks, Wilphe!  Most helpful.  And Douane, thanks for giving Tailspinner the basics.  

Ian


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 5, 2003)

Well, I think he's done apart from equipment (which I haven't even thought about) and background (which I have).

He looks capable, but his low physical stats, poor stamina and weak saving throws are a worry.

Will type him up when I get back.


----------



## Watus (Oct 5, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Term 4
> The Vargr on Qaarz are acting up again, and you are sent back to settle things down.  You earn another medal (Meritorius Conduct Under Fire) for the successful, but drawn out, campaign.  You are surprised by the fact that you are passed over for promotion, and decide to muster out.
> 
> You muster out with Cr30000, your service weapon, and +1 EDU (Assuming you want to muster out after 4 terms)




Maerdwyn: It just occurred to me that I don't have the XP for my 4th Term.  Could you roll that for me when you get a chance?  I'm right on the cusp of 9th without it, so it will definitely push me over, and almost certainly not push me all the way to 10, so it isn't an emergency, but still... 

Also, for anyone who has the rulebook: I'm curious about a couple of the feats in the Marine bonus feats list that aren't explained in the Lite version of the rules.  Namely: Command Presence, High Morale, and Second Wind.  What the heck are those?

Aside from a few minor things, I'm nearly done.  Oh, that reminds me.  He'll probably want a Vacc suit... how much does a good one cost?

I'm going through his history and attempting to weave a more or less cohesive story out of it, and with all these freakin' promotions, he's starting to look less and less like Clint Eastwood in my mind, and more and more like George C. Scott.  Dr. Strangelove, rather than Patton, but still...


----------



## Watus (Oct 5, 2003)

I may swap out a feat or two, and may reallocate some skill points accordingly, but this is how he stands at the moment.

If someone with the book could figure my BAB and saves for me, I'd much appreciate it.  Thanks.

I'll put a more condensed version of him in the Rogue's Gallery once I've finalized him.

Force Commander J.C. Quinn, Imperial Marine Corps (retired)
Human (Mixed), Marine 6 / Traveller 3

Str: 16 (+3) [+1 @ 4th lvl]
Dex: 14 (+2) [+1 @ 8th lvl]
Con: 18 (+4)
Int: 14 (+2) [+2 prior history]
Wis: 12 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)
Edu: 10 (+0)
Soc: 5  (-3)

BAB: +7

Fort: +6 base + 4 CON = +10
Refl: +4 base + 2 DEX = +6
Will: +5 base +1 WIS = +6

Stamina: 96
Lifeblood: 18

Credits: 46,550

XP: 39,000

Languages: Galanglic (r/w), Vargr (r/w)

Homeworld Skills (Tech 8, Agricultural, Desert, Resource Poor):
Driving 1 + Vessel/Wheeled
Intuit Direction 1
Gather Information 1

Skill Points: 63  total
16  [(2 Marine + 1 Human + 1 Int) * 4] 1st level Marine
20  [(2 Marine + 1 Human + 1 Int) * 5] 2nd-6th level Marine
27  [(6 Traveller + 1 Human + 2 Int) * 3] 1st-3rd level Traveller

Skills:
Driving, 1 HW + 4 ranks + 1 Dex: 6
Gather Information, 1 HW + 4 ranks + 0 Cha: 5
Gunnery, 4 ranks + 1 Wis: 5
Intimidate, 8 ranks  + 3 Str: 11
Intuit Direction, 1 HW + 1 Wis: 2
K/Interstellar Law, 5 ranks + 0 Edu: 5
Leadership 8 ranks + 2 Int: 10
Pilot, 4 ranks + 1 Dex: 5
P/Administrator, 7 ranks + 1 Wis: 8
P/Cook, 1 ranks + 1 Wis: 2
Sense Motive, 6 ranks + 1 Wis: 7
Spot, 4 ranks + 1 Wis: 5
Survival, 6 ranks + 1 Wis: 7
T/Medical 2 ranks + 0 Edu: 2

Feats: 18 total
1 Homeworld (Vessel/Wheeled)
1 Human
7 Starting Marine 
3 Marine bonus (1,2,5)
2 Traveller bonus (1,2)
4 Normal (1,3,6,9)

Feats:
AP Light, Medium, Vacc Suit
Brawling
Connections (Military)
Improved Unarmed Strike
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot
Tactics
Vessels/Grav
Vessels/Wheeled (HW)
WP Marksman, Combat Rifleman, Swordsman, Cutlass, Ship's Weapons
Zero G Combat
Zero G/Low Gravity Adaptation

Equipment:
MW Imperial Marine Cutlass: Damage1d8 (18) (Slashing) Size: M
Gauss Pistol: Cost Cr 2500 Range 80m Damage 1d12 (X3) (Piercing) Size: S
  w/ Laser Dot Pointer: Cost: Cr 250. (+2 to hit at close range)
Ammo, Gauss, 4mm, 200 rounds, Cr 250
3 Gauss Pistol Magazines, Cr 150/magazine

Description:

5'8", 215lbs, 42 yo, White, Male, Human, Hair: Blonde (short), Eyes: Blue (steely).

If you'd never heard the expression "barrel-chested", you'd have no choice but to invent it on seeing Quinn for the first time.  If he were a dog, he'd be a pit bull, and in fact, there's a good resemblance there that only gets stronger as he ages.  His scarred knuckles and Marine Corps tattoos might give you the impression that he had a personality to match - and, in truth, you wouldn't be far off.  

Details: Quinn has a large Marine Corps tattoo on the inside of his left forearm, and another tattoo of the face of a woman whose name he can't remember ("It was a long time ago, kid.  Now shut up.") on his right sholder.  He is missing the terminal digit from each of the last two fingers on his left hand.  They were bitten off in a bar fight and never recovered ("Little **** swallowed 'em.  I shoulda killed him just for that.")  He has a wide variety of other scars too numerous to mention.


----------



## doghead (Oct 5, 2003)

Just pulled up the BZATZ page. Thanks. Where is Gateway located? I couldn't see it.


----------



## doghead (Oct 5, 2003)

OK. I think that I have dotted all the i's and crossed all of the t's on the character. 

I have kinda lost track of which character has done what, but I get the impression that at 26, he will be the "Kid" in the group.

T20 is a long way from the original little black books, where as someone mentioned, getting a decent skill set was a race against mortality.

Going out to get some sun. Cheers.


----------



## Douane (Oct 5, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Just pulled up the BZATZ page. Thanks. Where is Gateway located? I couldn't see it.




I've marked the Gateway Domain on the attached map.

To the "right" of the Ley Sector lies the Gateway Sector, "beneath" it is the Glimmerdrift Reaches Sector. The fourth sector, nearest to the Hive Federation, is the Crucis Margin Sector.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 5, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> [...]Force Commander, *Captain* J.C. Quinn, Imperial Marine Corps (retired)
> Human (Mixed), Marine 6 / Traveller 3




Bad news for Clint, err, J.C. He's even higher on the rank ladder, Force Commander is the Marine equivalent to Major. 


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Oct 5, 2003)

OK, Thanks, got it. Its quite far from Aslan and Vargr space.

Maerdwyn, are all our homewords from this sector or are we just going to end up there?

Is 3 meters the correct range for a shotgun? The auto pistol has a range increment of 45 meters.

I couldn't find any range rules but according to the v3.0 SDR max range is 10x the range increment with each increment adding a penalty as per the weapon description (but i couldn't find any range penalties mentioned.)


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 5, 2003)

AAAGH! Damn sorry guys will catch up tonight! (lets just say my Friday was fun but guzzling half a bottle of straight Tequila does knock you out for the weekend!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 5, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK, Thanks, got it. Its quite far from Aslan and Vargr space.
> 
> Maerdwyn, are all our homewords from this sector or are we just going to end up there?
> 
> ...



Homewords need not be in Gateway, but you should end up there, and world located in Gateway will likely have a better chance, at least at first, of coming into the campaign.

The range increment for a shotgun in d20 Modern SRD is 30ft/10Meters - we'll go with that.  It wasn't changed in the t20 errata, but 10m seems more realistic than 3m.

**********

Watus - 5000xp - sorry I missed that before.  

**********
By the way, after characters are posted in the RG, and I have final backgrounds in hand, I'l be handing out some more story XP, so be ready with an update if you are quite close to the next level.

***********


----------



## Douane (Oct 5, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

I'll be mailing you shortly regarding my PC, as I have some question left.


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 5, 2003)

Seonaid -
Looks like you get more feats.

As a sixth level (Aca5/Trv1) character, You get feats at 1,3,6 for your character level, plus a world feat. You get the starting feats for Academic, plus a bonus class feat at 1,2, and 5.  Then you get the starting feats for Traveller plus a bonus class feat at 1 for a total of 7 feats plus yous starting class feats and world feat. 

Let me know if that's not clear (Wilphe's description of the efiting of this book as "opaque" was quite gentle in my opinion ) 

Just realized - the vessel rules aren't all that harsh after all - there are so many feats available that it's possible to cover all the ship types relatively quickly.


----------



## Douane (Oct 5, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> If someone with the book could figure my BAB and saves for me, I'd much appreciate it.




I don't have the book, but these should be correct nevertheless:

BAB: +7

Fort: +6 base + 4 CON = +10
Refl: +4 base + 2 DEX = +6
Will: +5 base +1 WIS = +6


You also seem to have spent the whooping amount of 1 skill point too much. (64 instead of 63)

In addition, I believe you have one feat too much: Universal starting feat = Normal feat for level 1.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 5, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Just realized - the vessel rules aren't all that harsh after all - there are so many feats available that it's possible to cover all the ship types relatively quickly.




Really?  Even for starship pilots?  

The basic rules only count 13 different basic starship designs. So what constitutes a "type" as mentioned in the feat? (For example, are a Courier and a Seeker a different type?)


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 5, 2003)

Vessel groups are like "Vessel(Ground)" or "Vessel(Starships)". the feat says you choose one of these, and then one of the subgroups.

Vessel subgroups are the lines under those groups, so "Vessel(Ground - Wheeled)" and Vessel (Ground-Tracked)

Vessel (Starships) and Vessel (Ship's Boats) have no subgroups, therefore the group covers all the vessels in that class (although I might require a another feat for an exotic type of dive or, etc. In effect, the table says that all starships are as similar to pilot as groundcars are to a wheeled ATV.

So, For my reading, there are only 14 types of vessel feats (including all of the ground, grav, water, air, ship's boats, and starships).

Vessel Specialization is where things really baloon out, as there you really do have to name a particular a particular type of vessel, like ground cars or Courier.


----------



## Douane (Oct 5, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Vessel groups are like "Vessel(Ground)" or "Vessel(Starships)". the feat says you choose one of these, and then one of the subgroups.
> 
> Vessel subgroups are the lines under those groups, so "Vessel(Ground - Wheeled)" and Vessel (Ground-Tracked)
> 
> ...




Okay, so I misread the table rather badly!    So why didn't anyone tell me before when I complained/griped  about that?   (I took the "groups" detailed under the heading "Examples" as the subgroups detailed in the feat's description. What probably threw me off course was the Vessel(Grav) - Grav Vehicles line. My thoughts: Why mention this if there is only one subgroup? Well, that and the fact I was doing most of the "Work" on the PC at five AM local time. )


Sorry,

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 5, 2003)

Well, note that I misread it too - and not without reason, as the text by saying stuff like "If a character is familiar with a class of vehicles within the same *subgroup" *it confuses things rather badly  - it should have said group not subgroup, which implies you need a different feat for every member of a subgroup, not each member of a group.

clear as mud?


----------



## doghead (Oct 5, 2003)

I think that I have one too many feats as well. I'll edit that.

The vessel feats/skills is not as harsh as it initially seems given the number of feats a character acquires, but its a whole lot less simple than the original system. Oh well, whatever. Its the game that counts. Great games can be had with crap systems, and vice versa. I'm a little beered up so please forgive the bluntness.

Hava nice day.


----------



## Watus (Oct 5, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> You also seem to have spent the whooping amount of 1 skill point too much. (64 instead of 63)




You're absolutely right.  Corrected.  Thanks.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> in addition, I believe you have one feat too much: Universal starting feat = Normal feat for level 1.




Oops.  Right again.  Had that in there twice, didn't I?  Nuts.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 5, 2003)

AGH! I empathize with whoever (doghead?) said it before: you go away for a day and the world explodes while you're gone.

I'll take care of the feats stuff later today. I was also concerned with my BAB and saves. I think those were my major possible problems. Thanks!


----------



## Watus (Oct 5, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Force Commander is the Marine equivalent to Major.




Force Commander's an actual _rank_?  Aw, nuts.

Although, frankly, a hard charger with 7 ranks in P/Administrator is more interesting than one without, no?  

"They just kept promotin' me, kid.  What the hell was I supposed to do?"


----------



## doghead (Oct 5, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> "They just kept promotin' me, kid.  What the hell was I supposed to do?"




Punch someone in the hooter. It usually worked for me.


----------



## Douane (Oct 5, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> AGH! I empathize with whoever (doghead?) said it before: you go away for a day and the world explodes while you're gone.
> 
> I'll take care of the feats stuff later today. I was also concerned with my BAB and saves. I think those were my major possible problems. Thanks!





Seonaid,

your data:

BAB: +1

Fort: +1 base + 0 CON = +1
Refl: +4 base + 2 DEX = +6
Will: +4 base +0 WIS = +4

[EDIT: Aargh, Bad Mistakes!]

BTW, the Aslan file is coming along, but I still need a bit of time. 


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 5, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> *Force Commander's an actual rank?  Aw, nuts.*
> 
> Although, frankly, a hard charger with 7 ranks in P/Administrator is more interesting than one without, no?
> 
> "They just kept promotin' me, kid.  What the hell was I supposed to do?"




Old traveller tradition. The only difference between the ranks of army and marines. 


Given your rather colourful past, two medals and all, they probably promoted you in spite of yourself.

"Damn press. Why had they to make _him_ into a hero?"


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 6, 2003)

Great, he's also of equivalent rank to my character.


It's just the 12 point difference in SOC

and the whole Marine-Navy thing

and the physical v mental/social stats thing

and the Human-Vargr thing,


that are going to make this relationship very interesting indeed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Great, he's also of equivalent rank to my character.
> 
> 
> It's just the 12 point difference in SOC
> ...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

>



BTW, Speaking of ""  The Red Sox won tonight!  So you have a very happy GM until about 8pm eastern, when you  will have a very anxious GM again.


----------



## Watus (Oct 6, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Given your rather colourful past, two medals and all, they probably promoted you in spite of yourself.
> 
> "Damn press. Why had they to make _him_ into a hero?"




Hmmm... I don't know.  That isn't quite how I see him.  I imagine he might have made a rather competent officer.  I mean, sure... he's gruff.  He's uncouth.  He doesn't know his shrimp fork from his salad fork, like those nancies in the Navy.  But he does have a 14 Intelligence, 8 ranks in Leadership, and 7 in P/Administrator.  He may drink his beer out of the can, but he knows how to get results.

"Kid, the TS-30s need to be filed in triplicate.  If I have to tell you again, I'm gonna kick your ass."


----------



## Watus (Oct 6, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Great, he's also of equivalent rank to my character.
> 
> 
> It's just the 12 point difference in SOC
> ...




Quinn's likely to think that Ruzz'koff's a little soft ("What is that?  Silk?").  And Ruzz'koff's likely to think that Quinn's a little thick ("Do you always make that much noise when you eat?").

But I'm sure they'll be able to agree on one thing: Army are losers.

Anyway, Quinn's spent the majority of his professional life surrounded by more traditional sorts of officers.  I'm sure he's used to it.  And besides, he's been exploring his softer side now that he's mustered out.  He's learning to cook.


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I don't know.  That isn't quite how I see him.  I imagine he might have made a rather competent officer.  I mean, sure... he's gruff.  He's uncouth.  He doesn't know his shrimp fork from his salad fork, like those nancies in the Navy.  But he does have a 14 Intelligence, 8 ranks in Leadership, and 7 in P/Administrator.  He may drink his beer out of the can, but he knows how to get results.
> 
> "Kid, the TS-30s need to be filed in triplicate.  If I have to tell you again, I'm gonna kick your ass."




I surely wasn't questioning his competence. 

I saw that sort of coment more from the POV of a superior who had (repeatedly) clashed with him.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> But I'm sure they'll be able to agree on one thing: Army are losers.




Ahem. On the point of "losers": Army and Marines don't fly at all. Navy gets all the best toys and manages to lose one war after the other. So I guess it's up to us Scouts to save the day.  


Zaedrarrg, Vargr Scout


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2003)

I think that it interesting when a character turns up something unexpected. Instead of the grizzelled Gunnery Saergent from the wrong side of the tracks (system?), you get the grizzelled Force Commander. And having got that high up suggests a reasonalbly sharp political instinct to me.

If Maerdwyn decides to throw some of the bureaucratic red tape that Traveller allows for so well, then guess who is probably going to save our butts. Interesting.


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2003)

*little mini rant*

Watus's character reminded me of why I don't really like the use of Social as an attribute. A person's stength, dexiterity etc (barring injury or disease) won't really change much. One's social standing however, can change dramatically.



> Generally high SOC is useful in that officials tend to react better to high status individuals. High SOC is required to gain access to the world of nobility and important military and government officials ... p9 Traveller T20 Lite




The latter part of the quote confirms that the military is considered an important institution, on par with the government and nobility. So military status can be considered to carry social status. In addition, as a fairly senior decorated officer Watus's character would have the access to important officials refered to. If you go by the descriptions, he should have SOC not much shy of nobility, potentially up to 14 depending on how high up the ranks a Force Commander is. A senior Navy officer would easily push 14 I believe.

And a character could also lose that standing to some degree by being dishonourably discharged, convicted of a crime, becoming a wino, etc. 

Of course, Watus could always choose to go back to his roots and "play" the working joe (in a way that one born to and raised in privilage probably could not without some kind of exposure or instruction) should he choose to. Indeed, a high SOC would probably be a disadvantage if you were on the streets on the prowl for some dodge gear or something. Unlike the attributes, high does not necessarily equate with advantage.

Anyway, just thought that I would share. I dislike the use of EDU as attribute as well for similar reasons, but at least it increases the advantage as it increases in value. I am not suggesting getting rid of them, I used to use them in all of my games but separated them from the other attributes. I am just ... er, sharing!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2003)

What other races are there?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Watus's character reminded me of why I don't really like the use of Social as an attribute. A person's stength, dexiterity etc (barring injury or disease) won't really change much. One's social standing however, can change dramatically.
> 
> 
> <snip>
> ...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> What other races are there?



On the first page of the thread, post 7, you'll see short blurbs on the available races.  I guess I also woldn't mind one character fro the Luriani (humans adapted to amphibious living - gills and the like) as they are pretty common in this area of space.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm sorry I wasn't more specific with my inquiry. On the post that you mention, there is reference to other races that can be approved on a case by case basis. I have seen references to a race known as the Ursa. I was just wondering about other races.


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Maerdwyn,

did you get my Email?

Just heard from a friend that at least some of those I sent away yesterday seem to have been lost.


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I wasn't more specific with my inquiry. On the post that you mention, there is reference to other races that can be approved on a case by case basis. I have seen references to a race known as the Ursa. I was just wondering about other races.



Ursa are genetically uplifted bears - they are pretty insular culturally.  Being one could be cool, but preprepared for some difficulties based on prejudice, as well as the fact that it can be difficult to find proper equipment for a 3m upright walking bear outside their homeworld (which isn't near where the game will be taking place).

I don't have time this morning to go over these in detail, but there are some - Sydites (humans bred as workers and slaves); Virushi, who to me resemble a bulette from D&D.  I guess I'd prefer you stick to one of the humanoid races already detailed so we can get going soon, but If you really want one of these others, let e know and I'll work with you.


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Watus's character reminded me of why I don't really like the use of Social as an attribute. A person's stength, dexiterity etc (barring injury or disease) won't really change much. One's social standing however, can change dramatically.




Here's the definition from CT: "Social Standing notes the social class and level of society from which the character (and his or her family) come."



> The latter part of the quote confirms that the military is considered an important institution, on par with the government and nobility. So military status can be considered to carry social status. In addition, as a fairly senior decorated officer Watus's character would have the access to important officials refered to. If you go by the descriptions, he should have SOC not much shy of nobility, potentially up to 14 depending on how high up the ranks a Force Commander is. A senior Navy officer would easily push 14 I believe.




In CT Army, Marines, Navy and Nobles were among the only classes that had the opportunity during character creation to improve their "Social standing", so I guess the option will be still there somehow in T20, probably during the mustering out. Originally they were also found on the skill tables, where they could be rolled for with increasing chance the higher rank you held. That part probably fell away with the free choosing and determination of skills with class levels. 

In addition, I don't think a "Force Commander" is that high to warrant a that kind of social standing. A Major in the Imperium's vast array of troops is not really much. It could be different if he had served within a planetary military organization, but IIRC the Imperial military even shifted troops around on purpose so couldn't bond too tightly with the locals. Guess the slew of civil wars told them it would better that way. 


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Folkert!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2003)

I'll go with Luriani then.

Rolled stats:
Roll 1: 3, [1], 5, 2 = 10.
Roll 2: 2, 5, [1], 3 = 10.
Roll 3: 5, 5, [1], 2 = 12.
Roll 4: 6, 6, [4], 6 = 18.
Roll 5: 5, [3], 5, 4 = 14.
Roll 6: 6, 6, [5], 5 = 17.
Roll 7: 5, 4, [3], 3 = 12.
Roll 8: [2], 6, 6, 5 = 17.

Stats:
STR 10
DEX 18
CON 10
INT 17
WIS 12
CHA 12
EDU 17
SOC 14

Encounters with Aliens 8
Find and/or Explore ancient ruins 7
Trade with distant worlds 5
Political intrigue 6
All out space-based war 6
One-on-one ship-to-ship combat 7
Personal combat (melee, projectile weapons, etc.) 8
Explore uncharted space 9
Crime-based adventures (either perpetrating or solving) 6
Romance 6
Puzzles 9
Humor 6
Moral Dilemmas 8
Other (Research/Invent new things) 7


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Here's the definition from CT: "Social Standing notes the social class and level of society from which the character (and his or her family) come."




While I agree that an individual's initial social standing comes from their background (the rolled value), so long as it acts as a modifier in current situations, it seems to make more sense to have it reflect the current status of the individual (which could even be the result of actions by his family ie in the case of a noble family stripped of their title). I don't think that there should be any hard and fast rules, rather it should be done on a case by case basis. Maerdwyn's suggestion that a character may have several "effective" SOC ratings also makes sence but adds an extra level of bookkeeping/complexity. In the absence of that, it should represent the status that would be accordered to an individual generally by Imperial society. The average bureaucratic official would have no idea the Captain Jack Bradly (Purple Heart, Distinuished Service Medal) Army (Retired) was born the 5th son of itinerant farm workers. He would simply respond to Jack as a Captain in the Imperial Army.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> <snip>
> 
> In addition, I don't think a "Force Commander" is that high to warrant a that kind of social standing. A Major in the Imperium's vast array of troops is not really much. It could be different if he had served within a planetary military organization, but IIRC the Imperial military even shifted troops around on purpose so couldn't bond too tightly with the locals. Guess the slew of civil wars told them it would better that way.




I wasn't sure how high up a Force Commander was, but I wasn't suggesting he was 14. However, I do think that a Admiral or General would have _at least_ the clout of a Knight (16). Initially I agreed with you that a Major in the Imperial Forces not being much, but then the size and power of those Forces started to dawn on me as I wondered how many Majors there might be. Size and power bring alot of respect, and I think that the sheer size of the organisation is likely to result in more "formality" in dealings rather than less. SOC is what people use to determin their behaviour when they don't know the other person personally.

I suppose that what I am saying is that IMO, the Military service ranks should be pegged to SOC levels to some degree. And while I would be flattered if everyone (including the GM) agreed with me so we did it, I realise that others may not like the idea. I just like bouncing ideas around and am quite happy to agree to disagree.


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Tailspinner,

welcome to the game!


Those are some pretty slick rolls. 

Any idea on number and nature of prior terms yet?


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Tailspinner

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2003)

I am thinking of going with something along the lines of a research scientist? Not sure how well it would fit, though.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

Couple of more questions. (I feel bad not knowing anything.)

Anyone: Are my Lifeblood and Stamina numbers okay?

Maerdwyn: Are my languages acceptable? Are female and male Trokh mutually compatible, or are they considered separate languages? Or is that purely a convention of someone else's game?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

Re: doghead's comments on Soc:

I completely agree that Soc and military rank are intertwined . . . but as a direct result, if someone doesn't like the military, or the government, it would be an inverse relationship--higher Soc means less respect. Maybe I'm reading that wrong.


----------



## Watus (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anyone know of an Imperial atlas organized, or at least searchable, by world attribute?  I'm having a heck of a time trying to find a standard gravity, arid, agricultural, mid-tech, low law level world.  

Too many requirements, you say?  Bah!  It's vital to the background, I say.

Hell, I'm having trouble finding worlds that don't have Exotic, Insidious astmospheres.  There sure a lot of crap planets in the Imperium.


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Couple of more questions. (I feel bad not knowing anything.)
> 
> Anyone: Are my Lifeblood and Stamina numbers okay?




I don't see why not. 

A few other things, if you don't mind:

1. Gather Information should be +9 (8) [You habe increased your CHA to +1.]

2. T/Computer should be +13 (8)

3. Gunnery should be +4 (4) [Gunnery uses WIS as stat.] (Please be aware that without the proper feat "WP: Ship's Weaponry" you won't be able to use shipboard weapons at all. In that case you can use it only on field artillery pices and vehicle weapons.)

4. You still have three feats open.


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> *Desired Equipment:* [I don't have the book yet, and need prices, etc for these.]
> Portacomp - a good one
> Vacc Suit - also a good one
> Respirator - or whatever
> ...



According to Lite:

Vac Suits
Combat Armor, TL 14: AR 8, max dex +6, penalty 0, Cr60,000, 6kg, speed halved
There are combat armor stats for TL 11 and 12 also
Hostile Env Suit, TL 14: AR 7, max dex +3, penalty -4, Cr150,000, 25kg, speed halved
There are stats for a TL 12 also.
Tailored vac suit (TL 14): AR 2, max dex +6, penalty 0, Cr9000, weight?, speed normal
Vac suit, TL 14: AR 2, max dex +4, penalty -2, Cr7000, weight?, speed halved
There are stats for TL 9 and 12 also.

Long-range communicator: 500km range, 10 channels, ability to contact ships in orbit; 1.5kg, belt/sling mounted, Cr500
Medium: belt/sling, 30km, 5 channels, ability to contact official channels, 500g, Cr200
Short: handheld, 10km, 3 channels, 300g, Cr100
Personal: ability to tap into satellite communication network to contact any other personal comm unit for a fee (will not work on TL7 or less), handheld, 1 channel, 0.3kg, Cr250
Prices on comm units might be off because these are the ones for the lowest TL at which they are available.

Respirator: used for type 3 atmospheres, Cr100, 0.5kg

Hand computer: Cr1000 (TL11), 0.5kg

Standard equip: wish I knew, too!


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of an Imperial atlas organized, or at least searchable, by world attribute?  I'm having a heck of a time trying to find a standard gravity, arid, agricultural, mid-tech, low law level world.
> 
> Too many requirements, you say?  Bah!  It's vital to the background, I say.
> 
> Hell, I'm having trouble finding worlds that don't have Exotic, Insidious astmospheres.  There sure a lot of crap planets in the Imperium.




Depending on how low you mean by low Lawlevel, Kansas (my homeworld) might fit the bill. Wait a tick ... *rummage through the hard drive* Hah!

_Kansas (temp name) B-64735-11 Argricultural.

It's primary industries have and probably always will be the ship repair yards that cluster around the smaller planetary bodies near Kansas, and grains. Kansas's climate is hot and fairly dry, with water covering only 47% of the planets surface. However, a fortunate geography and some basic terraforming ensure resonably reliable precipitation.

The presence of the repair yards have made Kansas a slightly more cosmopolitan place than it could have been. But basically, it is an ordinary, slightly run-down planet populated by ordinary people doing ordinary things. It has its share of civic leaders consistantly dreaming up new campaigns so convince people that it is a "a great place to be" or "visit", its rich and its poor, its lawabiding and lawless, its generous and venal. Most things and most races can be found there, somewhere, mostly in the half dozen spaceport cities that can be found around the equator._

OK, I should have just put in link to my character in the RG. I know.

Anyway, your welcome to it if you want.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> A few other things, if you don't mind:



Heck no! I appreciate all the help I can get! 



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> 1. Gather Information should be +9 (8) [You habe increased your CHA to +1.]
> 
> 2. T/Computer should be +13 (8)



Thanks, I'll change that.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> 3. Gunnery should be +4 (4) [Gunnery uses WIS as stat.] (Please be aware that without the proper feat "WP: Ship's Weaponry" you won't be able to use shipboard weapons at all. In that case you can use it only on field artillery pices and vehicle weapons.)



I read something wrong on that one, thanks.  Hm. Okay, well, I'll have to take that feat.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> 4. You still have three feats open.



Meaning I can pick three more feats?


----------



## doghead (Oct 6, 2003)

Seonaid pretty much covered everything I know except the Combination Mask - filter and respiritor in one.

Tailspinner. I suspect that the easiest thing to do is just outline what you would like (with parameters like max # of terms and/or level goal), then see what Maerdwyn comes up with for your Prior History. I am not sure about scientist, but there is an academic class and Merchants (in T20 lite) have all Technical skills as class skills as well as 7 skill points per level. Scouts may also be an option.

There, I'm about out of good(?) ideas.


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Meaning I can pick three more feats?




Exactly that!  

Perhaps some from the bonus list Maerdwyn gave us?


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I read something wrong on that one, thanks.  Hm. Okay, well, I'll have to take that feat.




So did I.  I used DEX and was quite stumped to discover it was WIS, the one area my PC really sucks in.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of an Imperial atlas organized, or at least searchable, by world attribute?  I'm having a heck of a time trying to find a standard gravity, arid, agricultural, mid-tech, low law level world.
> 
> Too many requirements, you say?  Bah!  It's vital to the background, I say.
> 
> Hell, I'm having trouble finding worlds that don't have Exotic, Insidious astmospheres.  There sure a lot of crap planets in the Imperium.




@Watus:


How close to standard gravity is acceptable? (Only size 8 gives standard 1G.)

What do you consider _low_ for a law level?


Folkert


----------



## Watus (Oct 6, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> @Watus:
> 
> 
> How close to standard gravity is acceptable? (Only size 8 gives standard 1G.)
> ...




This is as close as I could get without hurting myself.  I had to change of the HW skill, but that's not biggie.

Basically, I was shooting for West Texas.  Arid, sparsley populated, agricultural, concealed weapons allowed (charasmatic leader?  You decide!).

However, I'm sick of browsing the atlas and am in the mood to settle.


----------



## Watus (Oct 6, 2003)

Double posts are fun!


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Here are two candidates I can offer:

Vilis Subsector (Spinward Marches Sector)

Phlume  C887624-8 Ag Ni - IM


Lanth Subsector (Spinward Marches Sector)

Dinomn  B674632-9 S Ag Ni - IM


Phlume is a bit "wetter". 

Dinomn has lighter gravity 0.75G. 


And let me tell you, it doesn't get any more frontier-like than the Spinward Marches. 


Folkert


----------



## Watus (Oct 6, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Vilis Subsector (Spinward Marches Sector)
> Phlume  C887624-8 Ag Ni - IM




This one is a lot closer to what I was looking for than I've been able to find.  Many thanks.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

I assume that the Advanced Knowledge feat increases that knowledge by 2? What about Pseudo-Eidetic Memory?

(I added three feats, and I think I'm good now, unless there is a standard gear package I should know about.)


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I assume that the Advanced Knowledge feat increases that knowledge by 2? What about Pseudo-Eidetic Memory?
> 
> (I added three feats, and I think I'm good now, unless there is a standard gear package I should know about.)





Seonaid,

sorry I've forgotten something. (Unless you cleared this up with Maerdwyn, then I'm an idiot for bringing it up.  )

From the Traveller Lite, "Read/Write Languages" skill description:

"A character must already have the Speak language skill for any language they wish to read and write in."


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 6, 2003)

He hadn't said anything about that, but he did say it was a 1:1, and that it would cost double to Read/Write and Speak . . . I dunno. It would be easier if I had to speak the languages, also.  Of course, that would not apply to dead languages, I assume . . .?


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

No idea at all! 

CT had no language skills at all and T20 follows the "great" tradition of CT to never spell the finer points out.


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi Seonaid -

T20 may make that restrictino, but I'm "Rule 0ing" it away.  I read and write three languages pretty well, but can't speak them at anything remotely close to acceptable speed, and can't understand speakers if they speak at a normal rate either. So, you guys benefit from my ineptitude


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I assume that the Advanced Knowledge feat increases that knowledge by 2? What about Pseudo-Eidetic Memory?
> 
> (I added three feats, and I think I'm good now, unless there is a standard gear package I should know about.)



Advanced Knowledge only increases the maximum number of ranks you may put into a knowledge skill from (Chracter level +3) to (Character Level +3 +EDU bonus)

PseudoEidetic Memory: +2 to all knowledge and Education checks when trying to remember stuff you've read or studied.


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Aha, got you now, Maerdwyn! 

Did you get my email? (I have already four of those sent by me yesterday lost.)


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Hi Seonaid -
> 
> T20 may make that restrictino, but I'm "Rule 0ing" it away.  I read and write three languages pretty well, but can't speak them at anything remotely close to acceptable speed, and can't understand speakers if they speak at a normal rate either. So, you guys benefit from my ineptitude





Great! So I'm now officially an idiot as per my prior announcement.   

 


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I am thinking of going with something along the lines of a research scientist? Not sure how well it would fit, though.



An Academic would work, as would a Professional, a Noble, or a Military character, depending on the area you anted to research.

Luriani are the dominant culture in the sector you are starting in, so any of these would make sense for you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Great! So I'm now officially an idiot as per my prior announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, i hadn't actually cleared it up before that 

Oh, and check your email.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Okay everyone.  I have misread, several times, the rules on Mustering out.  If I provided Musterout benefits to you before today, they are wrong, and I need to re-do them for you (this will be a change in your favor.)  Please make a single post, just saying your character's name, and the terms completed in each profession, as well as any ranks attained.  Such as:


"Four terms in Scout, 1 Term in Traveller." 

And I will give ou your new mustering out benefits.  

You get one roll per term - please also specify how many rolls you want to be for cash, and how many you want to be for material benfits.

If there is any aspect of the benefits you've already received that you want to keep, not that too and I will substitute one of the new rolls with that.


----------



## Douane (Oct 6, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Oh, and check your email.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ian





Thanks! (Already reading it.) 

Sorry, I really didn't want to bug you about that email, but I seem to have lost a good amount of email (Including a painstakingly constructed 3-pages background for a Shadowrun PC whom I somehow have managed to delete from my harddrive   ), so I just wanted to check.

Okay, and I'm fevering to finish the PC and finally start.  (What's said about sleeping dragons, again?  )


Once again my thanks,

Folkert

(Will email answers later to the open questions; got a lecture in a half hour I don't want to miss.)


----------



## Watus (Oct 6, 2003)

Quinn has five terms as a Marine, and one as a Traveller.  I'm kind of attached to the +2 boost to Intelligence...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

RULE 0 Alert!


The T20 book has a ton of feats that give +2 to multiple skills, such as Alertness (+2 to Spot and Listen Checks).  It also has a bunch of skills that give only +2 to a single check, such as Carousing (+2 to Gather Information in only certain social settings)

RULE 0:  Any feat providing a bonus to only 1 skill grants +3 to that skill, not +2.  If the feat is applicable under only certain conditions (such as Carousing), the bonus is +4.  Skill focus applies to one skill at +3.   Feats that impact more than one skill are unchanged (such as Alertness).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Quinn has five terms as a Marine, and one as a Traveller. I'm kind of attached to the +2 boost to Intelligence...



1st term: +2 INT
2nd Term: Cr5000
3rd Term:Weapon
4th term: Cr5000
5th Term: +1EDU
O3 Roll 1: Cr5000
O3 Roll 2: High Passage
Traveller: +1 EDU


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 6, 2003)

Going off line for a bit to try to ressurrect my dead computer.  I'l check back in a few hours.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> An Academic would work, as would a Professional, a Noble, or a Military character, depending on the area you anted to research.
> 
> Luriani are the dominant culture in the sector you are starting in, so any of these would make sense for you.




Still not sure how all this works. Start with one term as noble, followed by a number as academic, and end with a number as professional. Do I need to come up with general or specific areas of study/work. How specific? Possibly end with a term in the military. Military research if that works.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 6, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Here's the definition from CT: "Social Standing notes the social class and level of society from which the character (and his or her family) come."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Academics can get a +1 to SOC on the mustering out benefits

Army and Navy can get a +1
Marines can get a +2
but these classes need to reach 05 to get a chance of doing so.

The collory is that SOC is probably the *least* useful stat to anyone other than a noble (for whom its really important) as it is not a base for any skill rolls (and nobles need to take feats to use it as such).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Army runs on a Regimental system. In fact there is no Imperial Army, there is/are the "Unified Armies of the Imperium". Chain of command stops with the local (Sector and Subsector) nobility. The Marines on the other hand, are part of the Navy and answer to the Emperor through the Admiralty.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 7, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Still not sure how all this works. Start with one term as noble, followed by a number as academic, and end with a number as professional. Do I need to come up with general or specific areas of study/work. How specific? Possibly end with a term in the military. Military research if that works.




You can spend your entire time in the Military, and still advance as something else. The reverse does not apply though, ie: You can't be working as an Academic but gain levels in Army.

Unless Maerdwyn has rule zeroed that, as he has previously stated that to join a service class you have to take your first level as that class.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 7, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of an Imperial atlas organized, or at least searchable, by world attribute?  I'm having a heck of a time trying to find a standard gravity, arid, agricultural, mid-tech, low law level world.
> 
> Too many requirements, you say?  Bah!  It's vital to the background, I say.
> 
> Hell, I'm having trouble finding worlds that don't have Exotic, Insidious astmospheres.  There sure a lot of crap planets in the Imperium.




Well, as you bought the subject up:

http://www.dangermouse.net/cgi-bin/comic.pl?comic=94


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Still not sure how all this works. Start with one term as noble, followed by a number as academic, and end with a number as professional. Do I need to come up with general or specific areas of study/work. How specific? Possibly end with a term in the military. Military research if that works.




That much switching around might work to your disadvantage.  You can have up to seven terms of service, which each last four years, and your start those terms at age 18.  

Military classes(Except scouts), by rule, have to come first, although after you gain a class level and serve one term of military service, you could take your next class level as a noble or professional or academic, while still carrying on in the military as your profession.

The most technical of the services (which would allow you to begin accumulating ranks in Technical skills) are Scout and Navy, although marines and Army have access to a couple technical skills.

If you want to be a pure researcher, you may do better by attending University (and getting a bachelor's, master's or doctoral degree), and then a couple terms and class levels as an Academic.

If you want to be active, doing military research in the field, start off in the military(and university still might be a good choice afterwards), but you'd follow it with a couple terms and class levels in Professional.   

With your 14 SOC ability, Noble isn't as much of an option as I'd thought - 16 SOC is generally required to multiclass into it.  You could start out as a noble, but that would preclude both military service, and fully effective university attendance

If you want a military researcher, I'd start off by going as far in whicever service you want, maxing out your technical skills, and then start a professional career, taking levels in professional at the same time.  Whether you want to attend university somewhere in there after leaving the military is up to you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> You can spend your entire time in the Military, and still advance as something else. The reverse does not apply though, ie: You can't be working as an Academic but gain levels in Army.
> 
> Unless Maerdwyn has rule zeroed that, as he has previously stated that to join a service class you have to take your first level as that class.




Edit: Actually not quite, on second and third readings, but that's what we've been doing, so will continue to do for this campaign.  

*The place in the T20 manual that implies that class and profession are seperate during prior history appears to just be wrong - and therefore class does equal profession.  If everyone is happy with the way they've built their characters at this point, however, I see no point in going back that far to change it.  If there are casualties, we'll tackle this issue then, unless people want to change it now.*

(Note to self:  go to FLGS and see if second printing of T20 is better-edited than first.)


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 7, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Edit: Actually not quite, on second and third readings, but that's what we've been doing, so will continue to do for this campaign.
> 
> *The place in the T20 manual that implies that class and profession are seperate during prior history appears to just be wrong - and therefore class does equal profession.  If everyone is happy with the way they've built their characters at this point, however, I see no point in going back that far to change it.  If there are casualties, we'll tackle this issue then, unless people want to change it now.*
> 
> (Note to self:  go to FLGS and see if second printing of T20 is better-edited than first.)




Check what it says on page 39, 45 and 51 under "multiclass restrictions". That you can only multiclass into Army/Marines/Navy whilst working in the service in prior history would seem pretty fair evidence that xp from working a term can be spent how you like* and that you do not have to take the class to be working it.

*Subject to class restrictions.


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Wilphe,

perhaps you can clear something up for me.

I've been thinking on the system of prior terms and from what I've seen so far, I ask myself a question:

A Merchant prior term gives you the chance to earn more money, an academic one might earn you EDU, the military paths gives you the best ability to earn XP (promotions, XP,bonus, medals). Why should One ever choose a different one, if I can choose my classes regardless of prior terms?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Check what it says on page 39, 45 and 51 under "multiclass restrictions". That you can only multiclass into Army/Marines/Navy whilst working in the service in prior history would seem pretty fair evidence that xp from working a term can be spent how you like* and that you do not have to take the class to be working it.
> 
> *Subject to class restrictions.




*re-reads those, plus considers the possibilities of taking the education track, whch provides XP without any class attached, and decides Wilphe is right.*  Cool. No Harm, no Foul, as we say in basketball.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 7, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Wilphe,
> 
> perhaps you can clear something up for me.
> 
> ...




Argh!

You want an objective analysis to see if they are all balanced?
Frack.

Um, this might help people who don't have the book as well.

Academic: 
Cash average: 15,400
Material: +1 SOC; L M H Passage. Gun, Labship
Decoration?

Army:
Cash average:
12,400
Material: L M H; +4 in stat bonus (Int, Edu, Soc) Weapon
Decoration/Promotion?

Barbarian:
2,100
L, H, Blade, Nothing
Promotion?

Belter:
43,000
L, M, H +1 Stat (int), Sekker (Ship) TAS, Weapon, Nothing
Cash bonus?

Marine:
16,000
+5 Stats (Int, Edu, Soc); L, H, TAS, Weapon
Decoration/Promotion?

Merc
12,400
L M H; +3 Stats (Int, Edu). Weapon, Merc Cruiser
Promotion/Cashbonus?

Merchant
29,400
LMH, TAS, Weapon +2 Int, Free Trader
Promotion/Cash?

Navy
20,000
L, H, +3 Stats (Int, Edu, Soc) Weapon, TAS
Promotion/Decoration?

Noble
87,000
H, Weapon, TAS, Yacht, Nothing
Promotion?

Professional
41,400
L, H, +2 Stats (Int, Edu), Weapon, Gold Watch, Vehicle
Promotion?

Rogue
41,400
L, H, Weapon, Vehicle, +2 (Int/Edu), Nothing
Cash bonus?

Scouts
35,700
L, H, Weapon, +4 (Int/Edu), Scout Ship, Nothing

Traveller
80,000
H, Vehicle, Weapon, TAS, Ship, Nothing +2 (Int/Edu)





Any class can get an Xp bonus, not with equivalent ease or danger thorugh, which is a seperate matter.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Wilphe - that is helpful, thanks.

Douane is right, though, to point out that the military classes will get, on average, a lot more xp - since the promotions are relatively easy rolls to get, and are accompanied by not only additional benefit rolls, but also by 2000xp, each and are in addition to the xp that may be gained by decoration and the regular xp bonus that the other classes get.  That's not trivial in a level-based game like the d20 system.


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Argh!
> 
> You want an objective analysis to see if they are all balanced?
> Frack.





SORRY!

I had more or less meant to gather an opinion from someone who had actually seen the whole system. (And didn't want subject Maerdwyn to another round of complaining, whining and  "Old-man" tales by me.  )


Let me explain my position/point of view (hopefully) a bit better:

I'm an old geezer who started with Classic Traveller's "You want to play a Scout? Go through the Scout tours of duty and you have the scout "class".(Also usable in reverse.)". T20 changed this to "There are many kinds of Scouts. You go through the Scout tours of duty to be one, though what kind of scout (=class) you are is up to you." This makes much sense due to "many kinds of" argument. So you can now play a Scout pilot (Scout terms and Scout, Traveller or Navy classes), Scout first contact specialist (Scout terms and rogue class) or Scout troubleshooter (Scout terms and one of the military classes). But certain combinations don't seem viable to me. Why play a Scout with actual Scout levels when Navy or traveller gives you better skill points to buy necessary skills with?

That's from starting with the terms and defining your class later.


The other way round: "I want to play the scout class. Hmmm. I can go through Scout prior terms, but why bother? Military prior terms give me much better XP due to more opportunities to earn them (promotions [also good for mustering out benefits] and medals), Merchants terms allow me to gain a lot of money due to their cash boni and academic terms might very well increase my EDU. So these really sound like better choice.

This disassociation between classes and prior terms bothers me somewhat and from what I had gathered, the only limit/defence to this would be roleplaying reasons.

The list of benefits you kindly typed out (Many thinks for doing so! I had been really interested to see how they were translated into T20.  ) alleviates this concern somewhat, as most terms have one thing or another going for them and the mustering benefits do differ. But somehow a bit of uneasiness remains.


Please don't take all of this too seriously, as there is probably too much of an "old-gamer-with-a-different-system" syndrome involved.


[EDIT: Please excuse my bad english. It's late, but I wanted to get my apology to Wilphe out for burdening him with that list.]


Thanks everyone!

Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Great comic, Wilphe.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks, Maerdwyn. BTW, I love Rule 0. 

I had 1 term of Academic, then 1 term of Traveller, then 4 terms of Academic. I don't remember what I got for mustering out, but it would be nice to be able to keep the High Passage (if that was part of it), since I used it in my history.  From my scribbledy-gook notes, it looks like all I got for mustering out is Cr2000, but I could be wrong (and I'll check the past posts later, if things change).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Thanks, Maerdwyn. BTW, I love Rule 0.
> 
> I had 1 term of Academic, then 1 term of Traveller, then 4 terms of Academic. I don't remember what I got for mustering out, but it would be nice to be able to keep the High Passage (if that was part of it), since I used it in my history.  From my scribbledy-gook notes, it looks like all I got for mustering out is Cr2000, but I could be wrong (and I'll check the past posts later, if things change).



A lot of that academic time though was spent in University, rather than in the Academic profession. Unfortunately, don't get mustering out benefits for university time.

That said, you're still in better shape than you were in.

No high passage, but with a Cash Benefit roll of Cr60,000 you can buy one and still have quite a bit left over.   or if you'd prefer, we can say you received two benefits, a high passage voucher and Cr50000.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

It's all good. I'll update my character sheet to reflect this.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

When you say "mustering out benefits," are you specifically referring to whatever you said in the "you decide to muster out" post? Or is it everything you earn from that term of service? Okay, I'll show you:

You said: "I'll leave the details of your four years as a traveller to yoo, since you rolled "Personal Business" for your Duty Assignment. You survived without mishap, but did not earn an XP bonus (Rolls ). 4 Years, +4000xp, +10000Cr, +High Passage to a world 1 Jump away."

Then I decided to apply for grad school again, so you said: "You muster out of the Traveller Profesion, earning another 2000Cr"

Does that mean I lose 12000Cr and the High Passage? (I assume, from previous comments, that the 4 years and 4000XP stay.) I don't mind, since I got a nice chunk of change from the new roll. I'm just trying to make sure I have everything worked out correctly.


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Seonaid,

a layman's opinion:

I think your last paragraph is correct. Passages are typically only given out with mustering out benefits. The chart Wilphe typed out shows also that travellers don't get cash boni in their prior terms, so that's probably part of the mustering out, also.


Folkert

[BTW: Aslans on the prowl! Almost finished the translation.  ]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> When you say "mustering out benefits," are you specifically referring to whatever you said in the "you decide to muster out" post? Or is it everything you earn from that term of service? Okay, I'll show you:
> <snip>



Yup, I was pretty messed up before. but now I'm set.  Your XP totals are correct, and your total benefits from your time as a Traveller are Cr60000, not 12000 and a high passage - please pretend that previous post said Cr60000 instead.  Thanks.

Ian


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks!  And I'm excited about this Aslan thing, hehee.


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm just checking Tonguez character, he probably needs new mustering out benefits, too:

2 terms Navy + Rank O1
1 term Belter


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> I'm just checking Tonguez character, he probably needs new mustering out benefits, too:
> 
> 2 terms Navy + Rank O1
> 1 term Belter



Thanks, Douane.
****

Tonguez, here you go:
Navy 1: 10000
Navy 2: +1 INT
O1: TAS Membership
Belter 1: No Benefit.


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Another quick question:

From the PDF on world skill:
"For Very High or High Tech Worlds: Choose 3 skills, _plus receive T/Computer_."

Does this mean T/Computer becomes a class skill for people from these worlds?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Tonguez, here you go:
> Navy 1: 10000
> Navy 2: High Passage
> _O1: TAS Membership_
> Belter 1: No Benefit.




Yay! A TAS member! 

[EDIT: Aargh! A bit of shortsightedness on my part here.  He originally had a +1 on Int  which out him at an even 14. Would it be possible to keep this and have it replace the High passage?]


----------



## doghead (Oct 7, 2003)

I am going to be gone from October 26th to November 2nd. I may have some internet access but not enough to keep up with my games, I'm afraid.

Maerdwyn, if everything is ready before or while I am away, I am happy to have the character autopiloted. Or you could introduce him later. Whatever suits you. Everyone seem pretty keen to give their characters a run. I don't want to hold anything up.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Character sheet updated (made changes to history, changed Cr, added some equipment).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Yay! A TAS member!
> 
> [EDIT: Aargh! A bit of shortsightedness on my part here.  He originally had a +1 on Int which out him at an even 14. Would it be possible to keep this and have it replace the High passage?]



Done.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Another quick question:
> 
> From the PDF on world skill:
> "For Very High or High Tech Worlds: Choose 3 skills, _plus receive T/Computer_."
> ...



Happily, Yes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I am going to be gone from October 26th to November 2nd. I may have some internet access but not enough to keep up with my games, I'm afraid.
> 
> Maerdwyn, if everything is ready before or while I am away, I am happy to have the character autopiloted. Or you could introduce him later. Whatever suits you. Everyone seem pretty keen to give their characters a run. I don't want to hold anything up.



We'll be starting before then - in fact I may open the in-character in the next couple for any individual actions characters want to take before boarding the ship.

While you're gone, we'll work something out, no problem.  (Actually, my son's birthday is the 31st, so we'll have grand parents and others over that weekend anyway.)


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Tonguez,

I checked your PC over and these are my results:


1. BAB +2 (+1 from 3 Navy lvls., +1 from 3 belter lvls.)


2. Saves:

Fort:: +2 Base +1 Con = +3
Refl.: +2 Base +2 Dex = +4
Will: +6 Base +2 Wis = +8


2.a. If you wanted to get BAB +3, you have to take 4 levels of either class. 
Your number of feats wouldn't change, nor would the total number of skill points. (Though it would perhaps affect your actual distribution of them.) Will save would go up by one, Fort and Refl. down by one.


3. Stamina should be 5d6 + 12. (full stamina for first lvl.)


4. Your skill points should be only 73. (You got to 5th lvl with the XP of your first and second term, before you gained the INT boost from mustering out.)


5. You still spent only 64 skill points. Perhaps some ranks in appraise or knowledge/mining? Curiously missing (to me) on your list is also T/electronics. Did it get lost in the transition?


6. Profession, Survival and Gunnery skills are supported by the Wis stat, so the stat bonus should only be +2.


7. You are missing a lot of feats. You should have:

3 feats (level 1, 3, 6)
1 feat (human bonus)
2 feats (Navy bonus lvl. 1, 2)
2 feats (belter bonus lvl. 1, 2)
1 feat (depending on your homworld)
--
9 feats


8. Your mustering out benefits are: (They had to be rerolled for all of us.)

10,000 Cr
+1 Int
TAS membership (Traveller's Aid Society)

[Edit: Travellers' Aid Society (TAS):

The Travellers' Aid Society (TAS) is a private organisation which maintains hostels and facilities at all class A and B starports in many parts of human space. Facilities are available (at reasonable cost) to members and their guests.
TAS membership may be acquired upon mustering out of a service. It is given as a reward for heroism or extraordinary service to the Society, rather than an "official" benefit of the service involved.

Membership may also (less frequently) be purchased, at a cost of MCr1. This is not as prestigious a way of receiving TAS, and people who attempt to buy this "free" gift are often black-balled and refused entry.

Membership is for the life of the character and is not transferable. The Traveller's Aid Society invests its membership fees and other income; it uses its capital to provide benefits to members. Every two months it pays dividends in the form of one High Passage ticket to each member. This ticket may be used, retained, or sold.]


9. A note on your equipment (just in case): Laser pistols are not the standard SF variant. In traveller, they have to be powered by power belt- or backpacks.


10. In case you are searching for a homewrold: I've the complete planetary profiles from the Deneb sector and the Spinward Marches sector at my disposal. So if your looking for something, tell me the guidelines/stats you are searching for and I will try to match it to a planet.



Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Seonaid,

the deed is done! 

Just sent an email containing the file to the email adress in your profile.


Hope it helps!

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 7, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Seonaid,
> 
> the deed is done!
> 
> ...



Would you mind sending a copy to me as well?

thanks


----------



## Douane (Oct 7, 2003)

Argh! Should have thought of that!

On the way!


Unfortunately it's not that much, just a preview/rough guideline to enable the german players to play Aslan because the Alien Modules would not be translated.


Folkert


----------



## Watus (Oct 8, 2003)

If anyone spots any errors, please let me know, but I believe Quinn is done.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

*In-Character Thread Now Open*

I've opened up an in-character thread for the campaign here. The name of the campaign itself is still very much a working title, and it wil ultimately depend on the direction you alll decide to take the game in.

You don' need to post in the IC thread yet, but I've opened it up for those of you who want to do stuff before the ship departs, or who wish to use the opportunity to get in character before the real action starts.

Character concept and personality are more te focus here than stats, so you can edit/finish details on your character sheet all the way up to the start of the actual adventure. 

Your characters are not a group yet, though seeing as they are all about to catch the same ship, it's certainly possible they might go to and/or meet in similar places before boarding. Or not. Anyway it's there if you want it. If you'd rather wait until the actual adventure, that's fine too. Have fun


----------



## Watus (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks, Maerdwyn.  The paper's a nice touch.


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2003)

What does it cost, 50 Credits or 0.5? 50 is as much as dinner in a top restaurant. Perhaps it does cost 50 and thats why Quinn is "harrumphing".

I think I'll take the dinner.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> What does it cost, 50 Credits or 0.5? 50 is as much as dinner in a top restaurant. Perhaps it does cost 50 and thats why Quinn is "harrumphing".
> 
> I think I'll take the dinner.



Cr0.50 is correct


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2003)

Whats the story with Makhidkarum and the Solomani Rim War? Whats the connection?

Just a trader's curiosity.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Whats the story with Makhidkarum and the Solomani Rim War? Whats the connection?
> 
> Just a trader's curiosity.



Makhidkarum is a military contractor that makes personal and ship-based  weapons as well as small strike craft - Over the last few years they have done very well in Gateway, as much of their competition has either folded or moved into other areas of manufacturing due to the relative peace in  Gateway.  Now with the Solomani Rim War, Makhidkarum is in an enviable business position.


----------



## doghead (Oct 8, 2003)

Saanath is wearing the equivalent of a dark suit, open necked shirt and black laceups. He found it useful to maintain a reasonably presentable, business like appearance as he never knew when he would be "doing business". His attire is smart but on the conservative side, as fashions tend to change world to world. Whats hip on one can be ghastly on another.

Suits, with their numerous pockets, are also quite good for travelling in, he has found.

Do you want this put in on the character sheet?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2003)

I'll start out in the navy and we'll see how things go from there. My character will be a military researcher. Specializing in ship propulsions. Both sublight and jump drives. Secondary research area is ship weapons. Anything else that has to do with spaceships will be tertiary. My character will go for the full seven terms. Stay in navy until technical skills are maxed and then professional.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Do you want this put in on the character sheet?



Might be good idea - NPCs will react partially on how you look on a first impression so a description like that helps.  Thanks.

Ian


----------



## Watus (Oct 8, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I'll start out in the navy and we'll see how things go from there. My character will be a military researcher. Specializing in ship propulsions. Both sublight and light drives. Secondary research area is ship weapons. Anything else that has to do with spaceships will be tertiary. My character will go for the full seven terms. Stay in navy until technical skills are maxed and then professional.




There are no "light drives", per se, in Traveller.  Faster than light travel occurs through jump space, and the drives involved are therefore called "jump drives".

If you haven't already, you might download the Lite version of the rules from Quiklink's website and give them a once-over.  I'm not sure how familiar you are with the setting, but there's some info in there on the prior history process as well.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2003)

I also have the megatraveller rules if that could be useful. I'll check out the Lite version of the T20 rules.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I'll start out in the navy and we'll see how things go from there. My character will be a military researcher. Specializing in ship propulsions. Both sublight and light drives. Secondary research area is ship weapons. Anything else that has to do with spaceships will be tertiary. My character will go for the full seven terms. Stay in navy until technical skills are maxed and then professional.



I'll let you handle the skills, but you'll certainly be able to put points into Knowledge(Jump Space), Technical(Mechanical), etc. You can put only a certain number of points in each skill at each level, so you neve completely max out - you just max out for your current level.

1st term: After Basic Training, you draw Shore Duty (Rolled 2), but complete your duties well enough to earn a promotion (rolled 14) to Spacehand(E2). No Commission or XP Bonus. 4 Years, 6000XP

2nd term: Next, you ship out for battle against the Zhodani (Rolled 20). Unfortunately, you are grievously wounded in a boarding action (Rolled 1, then 6, then 6. You must apply -3 to one of the following: Dex, Con, or Cha). As a result of the mission, you receive a Metorious Conduct Under Fire medal but are medically discharged from the Navy. 4 Years, 2000xp. You Muster out with Cr20000.

3rd term: After recovering from your wound, you join up with Makhidkarum, a military contractor, as a researcher in drive technology (Rolled 5). You are a good worker (Rolled 9), and earn a Commission to Junior Assistant at the end of your first 4 years. 6000xp. 

4th term: Continuing with Makhidkarum (Rolled 7), you excel and make a breakthrough that saves the company more than 4MCr annually. (Survive roll=20, XP Roll=18, Promo Roll=12) You are promoted to Assistant. 4 years, 8000xp

5th term: Impressed with your performance in Makhidkarum, the government recruits you for a special project (Rolled 2). Your service is good (but no xp bonus - roll = 2), and you are named director of the project when the current one leaves. (Promo roll: 17). 4 years, 5000xp

6th term: (Duty Roll=8, Survive=18, XP = 1Promo=14) Makhidkarum lures you back with a promotion to Senior manager, and you spend an uneventful 4 years back at your old firm. 4 Years, 5000xp

7th Term (Duty Roll=6, Survive=12, xp=15, Promo = 16) At last, after another cost saving breakthrough , Makhidkarun promotes you to vice- president, but it feels hollow for some reason. At a small ceremony recognizing your promotion, you stun everyone by announcing your retirement. It's time to see what you can accomplish on your own
4 Years, 8000xp. Your retirement package includes a lump sum Cr85,000 payment, a pension of Cr4000 per year, A gold watch, +3 EDU, and +1 INT

You are 46 years old (Middle Aged, -1STR, -1 Dex, -1 CON, +1 EDU), and have 40,000 XP. You are a Navy2/Prof7, assuming your wants are still in line with your post.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

For everyone else, here are the beginning ages for middle age, in case you are close:

Mixed human: 35
Aslan: 56
Varge: 35

I think that covers anyone.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

Also found random height and weight data, in case you want it.  Let me know    - sorry; didn't see this before.

Otherwise, guesstimating is fine.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks Folkert! I haven't had a chance to look at it yet, but anything will be useful, I'm sure.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 8, 2003)

*Nice* paper, Ian. I'm impressed.  Thanks for the details, it's very appreciated.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'll let you handle the skills, but you'll certainly be able to put points into Knowledge(Jump Space), Technical(Mechanical), etc. You can put only a certain number of points in each skill at each level, so you never completely max out - you just max out for your current level.
> 
> You are 46 years old (Middle Aged, -1STR, -1 Dex, -1 CON, +1 EDU), and have 40,000 XP. You are a Navy2/Prof7, assuming your wants are still in line with your post.




It looks great. Which skills are class skills for Navy? Prof? How many skill points at each level? Total? What about feats?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> It looks great. Which skills are class skills for Navy? Prof? How many skill points at each level? Total? What about feats?



I posted a .pdf file with that stuff at post #192.  Let me know if you need any further info!

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2003)

OK. I got the doc. Thanx.

What do Luriani humans start with? Abilities? Like normal humans (Speed=9 Meters, 4 extra skill points a 1st, then +1 per level, +1 Feat)?

I see that the bonus feat progression is: 1, 2, 5, 7, 10
Does this work like D&D feats where it is based on character level or is separate for each class. i.e., would Navy2/Prof7 give me 2 navy and 4 professional or would I just get 4 for 9th overall class level.

Do characters also get regular feats per the D&D standard of: 1, 3, 6, 9?

Do you have a list of feats?

What about homeworld?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 8, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OK. I got the doc. Thanx.
> 
> What do Luriani humans start with? Abilities? Like normal humans (Speed=9 Meters, 4 extra skill points a 1st, then +1 per level, +1 Feat)?
> 
> ...



The 1,3,6, etc. are general feats from the T20Lite list. The 1,2,5,7,10 feats are class feats, and you follow that progression per class, so you get the level 1 and 2 class feats for Navy, then the 1,2,5, and 7 feats for Professional. They are listed in the pdf - if you are interested in any that you don't have the descriptions for, I'll help you out. 

Edit: Doh! Gave you incorrect information on the Luriani, from my own older notes, rather than from the book. The T20 Stats for Luriani are: +2 Constitution, -2 WIS. 9 meter land. Can breathe water and dive to 240 meters without artificial aid or discomfort. +2 to FORT Saves. +4 Swim Checks. No skill point bonus or extra feat. Slightly modified from the book version for his campaign.


For Homeworld, let's go with Daramm, which is the ancestral home of Luriani, and the starting off point for the first adventure.


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

Seonaid, thanks for the language info.

Question: If I want to take Aslan as a language, would I need to use two slots? Japanese actually has male and female "variations", but it is still one language.

On the topic of languages, I should really finalise my two open slots. One will represent a language he picked up on his homeworld. The other would have been picked up through work. Which other races are significantly represented in the Gateway sector? The Luriani seem to be one, but they seem to occupy the higher stratas of society (is the Arch Duke one?). The Varge also seem to be mentioned a bit. Saanath would have been dealing with smaller companies and individuals.

I think there has been a post listing the language names, but I couldn't find it. Does anyone know the post #.

thanks


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Seonaid, thanks for the language info.
> 
> Question: If I want to take Aslan as a language, would I need to use two slots? Japanese actually has male and female "variations", but it is still one language.
> 
> ...



Trokh is the Aslan language - Males and females use different vocbularies within that language(in general), but it only takes up one slot. 

The Archduke is, like all since Gateway was added to the Imperium, a Luriani.  In Gateway, Luriani are almost as common as humans of other descent.  Vargr are also relatively common, as theyare throughout known space.  Aslan are generally rare, having no homeworlds under their control in this region of space.  So long as he didn't let them know he's not a vegetarian, he might have done work with K'kree, and the Hivers are also a presence.  The uplifted and servitor races in the region speak Galangic (Common - this would include the Ursa, Dolphins, Apes, Orca, the Sydites, etc.), and the human populations speak Galangic, but some also may spek Vilani or Solomani.    Very minor races, from the Imperium's perspective, would be Akeed (large, sentient slugs, more or less.), Chirpers (skinny reptilian humanoid that make a chirping sound when they speak, Droyne (Reptilian bird-like bipeds with a bizarre caste-based society), Faar (A humanoid race that evolves on a very high G world.)  You've heard of some other races in the region, but wouldn't have interacted enough to have learned a language.


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

OK. Trokh (Aslan) and humm. 

He would have conducted dealing with any Luriani officials in Galangic. On the other hand, where there is big business, there are small businesses. And it pays to know what people are saying. OK Luriani. Whats the official name for the language?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

Just called "Luriani"

By the way, there are at least three ethnic Luriani groups in the region, the Mmarislusant (Decendants of Vilani citizens - Those on Daramm and the surrounding worlds, in general), Verasti (Descendants of Rule of Man citizens), and the Wurlana (called "Voyagers" - they live and work on the trading caravans between Luriani worlds.  Just FYI.


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

OK Thanks. Probably Saanath had the most dealings with the Wurlana, running subcontracted trades etc.

Got caught in a bind in the IC thread. How do you want that kind of thing handled? Call for a check to see what the character knows and wait? or post up conditional actions for both possibilities?


----------



## doghead (Oct 9, 2003)

We havn't even started properly and potential hooks, dimensions and connections seem to be springing up everywhere. Its looking so good its scary.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK Thanks. Probably Saanath had the most dealings with the Wurlana, running subcontracted trades etc.
> 
> Got caught in a bind in the IC thread. How do you want that kind of thing handled? Call for a check to see what the character knows and wait? or post up conditional actions for both possibilities?



Both of those options are fine - the latter if it's something minor, the former if you'd really like an answer first.  I'll try to respond to those types of posts pretty quickly.



> We havn't even started properly and potential hooks, dimensions and connections seem to be springing up everywhere. Its looking so good its scary.



Hey, Thanks


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

By the way, here is the starmap of the immediate region surrounding Daramm and Dukh. 


For all you CT fans, how much info do the players usually get about the starmap? For example, would they only know about Imperial-aligned worlds, and not the 2000 Worlds of the K'Kree? Do they only know about planets they've been to and a few major hubs? Or, do the starmaps available to players show pretty much everything? 

Note that my map is going to differ somewhat (although pretty slightly) from published ones, so I'd like to know how much I need to produce and how quickly 

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 9, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> Tonguez,
> 
> I checked your PC over and these are my results:
> 
> ...




1. Thank you very much for the review - have made the changes and hope my character is now complete

2. Yes I'd like advice on a suitable Homeworld too - Tech 10 Industrial (Low Grav might be nice too)

3. Feat Question: What does Damage Control do? (its not in the Lite rules but seems suitable to Tomas' needs)

and PS does TAS membership mean I have High Passage for the trip out?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 9, 2003)

This pre-game stuff is great, Ian! Thanks also for the additional information above.

Sorry about the confusion in the IC thread, doghead. I apparently didn't read closely enough.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 9, 2003)

What is the Professional Specialty feat?

Reference the homeworld of Daramm. What is the tech level?

Do Luriani humans automatically get swim as a class skill?

Do we get the normal +1 to an ability every 4th level? Can this be used on any of the 8 ability scores?

What is the current year? Do we use a standard calendar for months, etc.?

Since I mustered out of the navy with 20,000 Cr and my retirement was 85,000 Cr, does that give me a total of 105,000 Cr?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 9, 2003)

What is the Professional Specialty feat?

A Professional with this feat selects a particular technical or professional or entartainment skill.  the chracter may take 10 on this skill even when he would normally not be allowed to do so.

Reference the homeworld of Daramm. What is the tech level?

TL14

Do Luriani humans automatically get swim as a class skill?

yes

Do we get the normal +1 to an ability every 4th level? Can this be used on any of the 8 ability scores?

Yes

What is the current year? Do we use a standard calendar for months, etc.?

Standard 365 day year, AFAIK, its just measured by day number.  It's currently 186-991: the 186th day of Imperial year 991.  Most of the published past history holds for this campaign.  Anything after 991 might/probably won't.

Since I mustered out of the navy with 20,000 Cr and my retirement was 85,000 Cr, does that give me a total of 105,000 Cr?

Yes


----------



## Watus (Oct 9, 2003)

Tonguez: I was just looking over your character, and I notice you're carrying a Gauss Rifle.  That's some pretty serious hardware.  But I also noticed that you didn't take the WP Combat Rifleman, which I think you need in order to operate a Gauss Rifle.  

However, I'm only operating with the Lite rules at the present (d**n book _still_ hasn't come in the mail yet), so I could be wrong about that.

Also, if you don't mind my saying so, some notes about what he looks like, how he's dressed, etc. would be helpful for those of us about to interact with him.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 9, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Reference the homeworld of Daramm. What is the tech level?
> 
> TL14




So, looking at the World Skills & Feats tables:
Since Daramm is a waterworld:
My character gets 3 skills (chosen from Swim, Survival, Driving, Navigation, T/Communications) and T/Computer skill.
And get the Vessel/Grav feat.

Is this correct?


----------



## doghead (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll be away for the next 40 hours or so and probably won't have access.

According to the lite rules, Combat Rifleman is required to use a Gauss rifle or you get the -4 on attack rolls. It will also be prohibited on any world of Law Level of 3 or above. That would be pretty much everywhere.

We always had full access to Starmaps. I suppose that they were like royal ordinance surveys. But it also makes sense to have information on non-imperial areas limited as the traveller universe is a little more conflict prone. Its your call. I'm easy either way.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey doghead. Gonna miss you, though my character might not.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 10, 2003)

My character is just about complete. Just a few finishing touches to go.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 10, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> So, looking at the World Skills & Feats tables:
> Since Daramm is a waterworld:
> My character gets 3 skills (chosen from Swim, Survival, Driving, Navigation, T/Communications) and T/Computer skill.
> And get the Vessel/Grav feat.
> ...




Tailspinner, sorry I didn't see or reply to this earlier- hope my answer don't mess up anything you've done so far.

Daramm is a waterworld, but because it's so high in the TL dept, you  don't have access to survival as a skill - you wouldn't normally have access to swim, since it's even lower tech, but it's available to you because it's ceremonially taught to most Luriani.

Daramm is also a High Population world and an Industrial world, meaning you also get to choose from the following:  T/Communications, T/Electronics, T/Gravitics, P/Adminstrator, K/Interstellar Law, Liason.

You have a choice, based on the way Daramm is populated of Vessel(Grav) or Vessel(Submarine) for your world feat.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 11, 2003)

I think I had better pull my thumb out of whereever it's been, finish off Ruzz-koff and stick him up...


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 11, 2003)

My apologies for the delay. 
I'll fininsh him off in due course.
I can either bring him in now, or skip the prologue until he's done.

Your call.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 11, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> My apologies for the delay.
> I'll fininsh him off in due course.
> I can either bring him in now, or skip the prologue until he's done.
> 
> Your call.



You're welcome to do either - we're set to go as soon as the llast character gets posted and everyne gives me the "thumbs-up"

BTW, if you could drop me an email, I have just a bit of off-list info for you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 11, 2003)

Finally had some time to go over the characters in a bit more detail - more to follow as I keep looking.

Ktarlewaweikye:
Looks good

Saanath:
Hand Computer (Cr2000). For the extra money, do you want special software installed (and if so, what general type?), or an upgraded computer?
For Cr1000 extra, you could get basic logic, some miniturization or some extra cpu power, a data library, etc.

Your mobile phone is (as far as I can tell on the equipment charts I have) a "personal communicator" which costs Cr250 (incl. GPS), and functions only on TL8+ worlds. A personal datalink, which would allow all of that plus video communication, text messaging, etc. would cost 500. Both would require nominal subscription fees on each planet visted. 

Quinn:
- The Gauss Pistol has the same regulatory issues as the Gauss rifle. As a military weapon, it is prohibited on worlds with a law level of 3+. Both Daramm and Dukh wold qualify, as would the vast majority of starports.

Zaedrarrg:
Looks good - do you need help with equipment, Douane? Prestige is +3 prior history

Thomas:
Looks good, Tonguez, although I'm not quite sure what "Gauss Rifle transported legally" means either - it could get you in some trouble in quite a few places unless I'm unaware of something from CT that T20 doesn't mention or I haven't seen. - also, check your email please. 

Ruzz'Koff:
Wilphe, looks like the character is almost set, as soon as equipment etc. is ready.  Prestige is +3 for prior history.

Talispinner:
Let me know if you need anything


----------



## doghead (Oct 11, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Finally had some time to go over the characters in a bit more detail - more to follow as I keep looking.
> 
> Ktarlewaweikye:
> Looks good




Thats a mouthful. I'm going to have to use cut and paste   



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Saanath:
> Hand Computer (Cr2000).  For the extra money, do you want special software  installed (and if so, what general type?), or an upgraded computer?
> For Cr1000 extra, you could get basic logic, some miniturization or some extra cpu power, a data library, etc.
> 
> Your mobile phone is (as far as I can tell on the equipment charts I have) a "personal communicator"  which costs Cr250 (incl. GPS), and functions only on TL8+ worlds. A personal datalink, which would allow all of that plus video communication, text messaging, etc.  would cost 500.  Both would require nominal subscription fees on each planet visted.




OK. Basic logic. I want that as well as multi porting/compatibility (for various worlds/ships), multipule CPUs and hacking software. Name your price. (Its so easy to spend imaginary money.)

I'll go with the datalink.

BTW, whats the law level on Daramm and Dukh? I presume most worlds would have some sort of "cloak room" (please check your weapons at the door) at the spaceport for prohibited weapons.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 11, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK. Basic logic. I want that as well as multi porting/compatibility (for various worlds/ships), multipule CPUs and hacking software. Name your price. (Its so easy to spend imaginary money.)



Gak - should have been an "or" in that "For Cr1000, you can get..." sentence, between all those options.  All of those is going to be quite a bit more. I assume you still want all of it - at least it's still imaginary money 

Datalink is fine - although I forgot to mention this only works on TL 8+ worlds, too.



> BTW, whats the law level on Daramm and Dukh? I presume most worlds would have some sort of "cloak room" (please check your weapons at the door) at the spaceport for prohibited weapons.



Daramm is Law Level 7 (9 for minorities), Dukh is 9, based on what you know off hand. In areas that are peaceful, it won't be a problem to check most weapons, but in places what are experiencing troubles (such as Daramm right now), they are liable to be confiscated if you you don't make a check against a DC = to the local law level. Purely military weapons, like Gauss weaponry, will always be subject to such a check, unless the character has a permit for owning it(mustering out with the weapon grants a permit for it), otherwise they would have been acquired on the black or gray markets. 

For purposes of beginning the campaign, we'll assume weapons are in a secure locker in the Starport (unless you want to be carrying them - be warned if you do, though), but it may be a problem in the future.


----------



## doghead (Oct 11, 2003)

I figured that is was an or question, but I decided I would see how much the and option would cost me. Basically, 'm looking for power and flexibilty. The "basic logic" I assume would allow the computer to act autonomously to some degree. Could be interesting. It reminded me of designing robots years ago (my favourite was a tech 12 police robot.) I'm not too fussed about specifics and numbers - I'm happy just to leave it up to you.

I'm in the process of updating the character sheet to incorporate the appearance description. Got the email. Thanks.

Didn't see Saanath as carrying the pistol around at this stage. I've been thinking about the non-leathal munitions. Saanath would almost always use them (although he would have regular munitions available if possible). Shorter range, minimal penetration beyond point blank and good stopping power? How do you want to do it. Again, I'm quite happy with a general description and you can handle the specifics.


----------



## Watus (Oct 11, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Gauss weaponry, will always be subject to such a check, unless the character has a permit for owning it(mustering out with the weapon grants a permit for it), otherwise they would have been acquired on the black or gray markets.




Sadly, I can't afford to buy the Guass pistol with the Cr1000 mustering-out weapon, although I chose it because according to _Personal Weapons of Charted Space_, it's the standard sidearm for Marine officers.  Is there some other way to come by a permit?  

I also figured it would be in some sort of weapons locker in Customs.

If not, it's no biggie.  I just chose it for the flavor anyway.  I'll swap it out for something cheaper if you think it would be better.  Quinn is definately not looking to get into a firefight, anyway.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 11, 2003)

Watus said:
			
		

> Sadly, I can't afford to buy the Guass pistol with the Cr1000 mustering-out weapon, although I chose it because according to _Personal Weapons of Charted Space_, it's the standard sidearm for Marine officers. Is there some other way to come by a permit?
> 
> I also figured it would be in some sort of weapons locker in Customs.
> 
> If not, it's no biggie. I just chose it for the flavor anyway. I'll swap it out for something cheaper if you think it would be better. Quinn is definately not looking to get into a firefight, anyway.



I wouldn't mind you making up the difference between the Cr1000 and the cost of the weapon in cash.  Sound good?


----------



## Watus (Oct 11, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind you making up the difference between the Cr1000 and the cost of the weapon in cash.  Sound good?




Sounds good.  So what exactly does having a license for it mean?  Presumably he can't just carry it around on his hip anywhere he pleases.  Is there a weapons locker in customs on relatively high law/high tech/good starport worlds like this one, or something?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 11, 2003)

It means that you have been granted permission by the military to own that type of hardware, and that places under Imperial protection and members of the Imperium won't impound it when they find you with it .

If the Law level is above 3, you still need to keep it in a weapons safe at customs, as you described.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 11, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thats a mouthful. I'm going to have to use cut and paste



Tell me about it!  I'm doing that too . . . but I'm hoping that once we all actually meet, I'll like ya'll enough to give you a nickname to use . . . especially since I have a feeling that I might be _given_ one if I don't.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 12, 2003)

So I kind of just realized that although I speak in Luriani IC, my character doesn't speak it. I'll update my character sheet to reflect the ability to speak the language.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> So I kind of just realized that although I speak in Luriani IC, my character doesn't speak it. I'll update my character sheet to reflect the ability to speak the language.



That's fine - that's sort of what this kind of pre-game playing is for.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Finally had some time to go over the characters in a bit more detail - more to follow as I keep looking.
> 
> Ruzz'Koff:
> Wilphe, looks like the character is almost set, as soon as equipment etc. is ready.  Prestige is +3 for prior history.




Hot damn! At this rate I'd better buy Fleet Tactics...

<Walks into Vargr bar>
Ruzz'koff: Hey! Anyone fancy forming a corsair band?
Vargr: Where do we sign up?
Barkeep: Hey, wait for me!
Local Drunk: Whersh everyybody gune?


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 12, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Thomas:
> Looks good, Tonguez, although I'm not quite sure what "Gauss Rifle transported legally" means either - it could get you in some trouble in quite a few places




By transported legally I mean that its been shipped in a locked box through customs as a momento of his old Military career. But on reflection thats probably a bit pointless - and so , Gauss rifle deleted


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Hot damn! At this rate I'd better buy Fleet Tactics...
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Honest Question - not having much in the T20 book to go on, I granted a +1 for public acclamations (like medals), and highly successful missions (ie, terms in which max xp bonus were gained) - is that too much, given previous material, etc.?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 12, 2003)

I have no idea. Especially as T20 can't agree whether to call it Prestige or Presence and doesn't appear to include any mechanics for using it whatsoever.

It's more fluff and vauge backwards compatibility than anything else I think. So it means whatever you want it to mean.

GURPS handles this matter entirely differently, so I think the person to ask is Douane.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 12, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I have no idea. Especially as T20 can't agree whether to call it Prestige or Presence and doesn't appear to include any mechanics for using it whatsoever.
> 
> It's more fluff and vauge backwards compatibility than anything else I think. So it means whatever you want it to mean.
> 
> GURPS handles this matter entirely differently, so I think the person to ask is Douane.



I'm probably going to just use it somehow to influence Cha-based skill checks involving Vargr. Gotta come up with something consistent, though.

Thanks.


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

Maerdwyn

Saanath was thinking that if Treth can get there, the Aslan families from his homeword/city might help him out. Give him a job. The families of the males he hung out with as a kid.

The way I see it, they are land owners (land ownership seem to be significant for the Aslan) but wouldn't really have great status as they live outside the Aslan Sphere. They probably also keep losing their young adults as they seek adventure etc in more interesting place. So maybe they need people (Aslans)

But I don't really know much about Aslan culture, so I wanted to check.

Can you let me know if its OK, or at least if Saanth would think its OK.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn
> 
> Saanath was thinking that if Treth can get there, the Aslan families from his homeword/city might help him out. Give him a job. The families of the males he hung out with as a kid.
> 
> ...



Certainly possible, from Saanath's perspective - land is paramount, at least for males.  Mur Mura - where he mentioned he owned land - is a planet relatively near Daramm.  You've heard its name before, so is must have been in the news recently, but you've no idea for what.


----------



## doghead (Oct 13, 2003)

How many jumps is it to Kansas from here?

 I'm asssuming Kansas is in this Sector as Saanath is unlikely to have crossed the Imperium to get here. And his Merchant stint didn't get him very far from home.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 13, 2003)

Character is up. I'll add background soon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 13, 2003)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Character is up. I'll add background soon.



Thanks, Tailspinner.

Do me a favor and just note on the character sheet where the various ability modifiers were applied (for level increases, old age, prior history, etc.)

Feel free to start posting in the IC thread  - don't feel the need for your chracter to show up at the tavern though (if you do want to start there, though, that's cool too.

By the way, everyone, I swear I didn't intend for our campaign to start off with the party meeting in a tavern. 

Thanks
Ian


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 13, 2003)

LOL Suuure you didn't . . .


----------



## Douane (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Just got back from my unplanned absence and will try to jump in as quickly as possible.


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Oct 13, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> [...] By the way, everyone, I swear I didn't intend for our campaign to start off with the party meeting in a tavern.
> [...]




As long as you remember that bit from our very beginning about "No dragons!"  


Folkert


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

I did my best to stay out of the tavern but ...


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 14, 2003)

Owning land is the thing Aslan care about more than anything, even honour (but they wouldn't admit that...)

Females care about it for what it can produce.

Males care about it, because well, it's land. And a large number of Alsan males would rather own a barren plain of radioactive glass than see a lush pasture owned by someone else...


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Wilphe. Thats does kinda explain a bit.

Maerdwyn, did you see the question about the number of Jumps from here to Kansas?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thanks Wilphe. Thats does kinda explain a bit.
> 
> Maerdwyn, did you see the question about the number of Jumps from here to Kansas?



Yes - sorry - hadn't had time to find a suitable place for it yet.  I'm going to locate it as a  secondary world within another system.

We'll put it in the Sauma Forain system, which is three 1x jumps from Daramm.


----------



## doghead (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks.

Actually, the secondary world thing works well for me. Not that it really matters I suppose, I just like it. It kinda fits the feel of the description I wrote.

Could you give me the stats for the Sauma Forain mainworld?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2003)

How to languages work, because I can't work it out...

It would seem you get starting + INT in bonus languages.

Do you speak and read your languages or does it cost one point of INT bonus to speak and another to write?


----------



## Douane (Oct 15, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> How to languages work, because I can't work it out...
> 
> It would seem you get starting + INT in bonus languages.
> 
> Do you speak and read your languages or does it cost one point of INT bonus to speak and another to write?




I can answer this quickly, because I asked Maerdwyn the same before. 

The bonus languages from INT give you both Speak and Read/Write.


Folkert


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 15, 2003)

thnx

Question for Maerdwyn.

Is it worth buying Gvegh to go with Irilitok, or is one major Vargr language going to be enough?

As it stands he'll go for:

K'kree, Gurvin + Gvegh or Vilani.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 15, 2003)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> thnx
> 
> Question for Maerdwyn.
> 
> ...



There will likely be more sentients who speak Vilani encountered than vargr who speak only one if the vargr dialects - but that doesn't mean people who only  speak Gvegh, for example ,won't sometimes show up. Not much of an answer - sorry.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 15, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Actually, the secondary world thing works well for me. Not that it really matters I suppose, I just like it. It kinda fits the feel of the description I wrote.
> 
> Could you give me the stats for the Sauma Forain mainworld?



Sauma Forain was settled by Vilani and Luriani from Daaramm during the Ziru Shirka, and later by Solomani colonists.

UWP: D664875-6 905 V5
Starport: Poor Quality Installation 
World Size: 6000 mile/dia
Atmosphere: Standard
Hydrosphere: 40%
Population: 900,000,000 (65% Luriani, 20% Mixed human, 6%Solomani, 4%Vilani, 5% Other)
Government: Balkanized
Law Level: Personal concealed weapons prohibited
Tech Level: 1940-1970


Kansas was settled by Solomani refugees fleeing Sauma Forain during the famine of 613. The planet has enough water to support its people's agriculture, but it relies on trade with Sauma Forain for just about everything else.

UWP: D351353-6
Starport: Poor Quality Installation 
World Size: 3000 mile/dia
Atmosphere: Thin
Hydrosphere: 10%
Population: 7,000 (Mixed and Solomani humans)
Government: Feudal Technocracy
Law Level: Military weapons prohibited
Tech Level: 1940-1970


----------



## doghead (Oct 15, 2003)

Ah. Thats quite a change. Pop 7000. TL 6. No wonder he wanted off. Can you have a world without mobile phones, personal computers and satelite communications in a universe with space travel?

Would it be possible to add a small Aslan community. It plays a part in his background which has fairly significantly influenced his actions.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 15, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Ah. Thats quite a change. Pop 7000. TL 6. No wonder he wanted off. Can you have a world without mobile phones, personal computers and satelite communications in a universe with space travel?
> 
> Would it be possible to add a small Aslan community. It plays a part in his background which has fairly significantly influenced his actions.



No problem - I can increase the size of the planet's population too if you'd like, as I'd just generated it randomly.  We'll say the Aslan were there when the Solomani arrived - could be som tension there, or it could have been smoothed over over the last few centuries.

TL level stays though   The TL just represents what's available to the average citizen - leaders would certainly have better stuff, and it's not like the locals wouldn't have seen spaceships, etc - they just can't get access to them easily.  But yeah - no wonder he left.


----------



## doghead (Oct 17, 2003)

7,000 people on the planet. Thats not even a decent crowd at a football game. Nah, leave it as is. It could be interesting. Do you mind if I fill in some of the details? I should alter my homeworld stats as well I suppose.

I kinda figured the TL represented something like the local manufacturing technology level. Sure, you could always get something better shipped in if you had the readies.

OT: Tonguez, Graf has reappeared in the LEW game.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 17, 2003)

Everyone - is the color coded language thing working out? (I changed the color of Luriani to a lighter blue, but It still may not be great.) Any other suggestions on how to portray different languages with a minimum of fuss?

We could 
a)keep doing colors
b)use pseudo HTML tags like (Trokh) Hi there (/Throkh)
c)underline text and state what language it's in afterwards
d) anything else that's better?


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't mind colors; if they're too light/dark, I just highlight it to read it. No big deal. However, I tend to forget what color means what. :-\ I don't have a good solution, but the pseudo-HTML might be the best for me. I don't like option C, though; I think that might get messy and possibly confusing. Also, I don't like scrolling down (or glancing down) to see what is in a note. I honestly can't think of a good solution, though, so whatever.


----------



## doghead (Oct 18, 2003)

Personally, I don't like colours. Particularly the bright ones can be hard on the eyes. 

Being an old fart, my preference would be for straight _italics_ for thoughts and "talking marks" for spoken language. The actual language spoken can be indicated in the text, but pseudo HTML tags is an easy alternative.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree about the italics and quote marks, completely. That's the easiest way. I also agree about using the language in the text itself. That makes sense.


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re Data Link Service*

I remember in one of the books they mentioned how many months (years) it would take for information to cross the Imperium by Jump 6 Courier.

My thinking was this. TL8+ worlds would have service providers much like ours, with a service much like what we have. However, some of those providers would offer intersystem service for people travelling outsystem. This could either be through the same company or via tie ups. Usually, they would be limited to systems in reasonably close proximity, or of sufficient size and importance. If a destination is given to the provider, Messages/Mail could be forwarded to the destination world by Jump ship. (The speed and frequency of these updates would be determined by the regularity of Jump ship services between the systems, a nd the distance.) Alternatively, at a new world, you could send back a request for any M/M to be forwarded (but it would take two weeks minimum - one Jump there and back). At least, that is how I would organise it.

Given the above, I assumed that as Duhk and Daaramm are both major Sector worlds in close proximity, there would be a fair chance of finding a provider that covered both. There would be a fair degree of traffic between them, as well as people shuttling between the two.

Anyway, let me know.

Afterthought: Guilds of various types seem to be quite commom in Traveller. They could also offer some form of mailbox/message forwarding thing.

If no such service exist, then maybe I've found a new market.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 19, 2003)

The fastest standard communication service in the Imperium is run by the scouts, known as the X-Boat Service, its eponymous vessals are single person 100 ton jump vessals containing little else other than a jump drive, life support and living space for the pilot, jump fuel and data storage and transmission device. They don't even have maneveur drives.

They jump out from their departure system at J4, take a week or so in jump and then emerge into their destination system. They transmit data (up to 150 terabytes or so) to a waiting X-Boat which in turn jumps to the next system in the line. Then they drift and wait to be picked up by a waiting tender.


----------



## doghead (Oct 19, 2003)

X-Boats. Thats what I was thinking about. Its only J4? Outta curiousity, how long would it take for information to cross the Imperium? Does it mention it?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 20, 2003)

The Edge of the Imperium is about 44 weeks from Core and Capital by X-Boat. This is about 50% less than normal travel time.

The Express Boats can only carry data however, and only along their routes - which typically go through major worlds. Communication to worlds off the X-Boat routes is by local traffic, and as such is highly variable.


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2003)

44 weeks. Thats nearly a year. A year and a half for information to get out and an answer back.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> 44 weeks. Thats nearly a year. A year and a half for information to get out and an answer back.



That's probably a limiting factor in the growth of the Imperium.  Difficult to govern or hold together an empire when a coordinated response to a threat on periphery takes so long to put together.  You can grant a lot of independance in your remote fleets, but too far out and they start getting ideas leaving the Imperium altogether.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

Seonaid, I edited my last post in the IC thread - just letting you know.


----------



## doghead (Oct 21, 2003)

Maerdwyn, Saanath went outside. 

He had been thinking about it before. But after Seonaids comment, I was a bit uncertain about whether I should (as I know more than he does) but I read back over the IC thread and felt that he had reason enough to do so. It was a kind of tricky call. If you want to veto it, no problems. I'll edit the post.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 21, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn, Saanath went outside.
> 
> He had been thinking about it before. But after Seonaids comment, I was a bit uncertain about whether I should (as I know more than he does) but I read back over the IC thread and felt that he had reason enough to do so. It was a kind of tricky call. If you want to veto it, no problems. I'll edit the post.



I think it's a bit close to table talk, but I'll handle it in-game (Hergvaer and Kreug were going to do the same thing anyway). No need to edit.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 22, 2003)

It's always good to start a campaign in trouble with the authorities . . . I may never make it to the starport!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 23, 2003)

Wanted to apologize for the confusion in timing over the course of the last round, which led to people posting their action before I'd given them all the info they needed to make their actions. This is my first PbP - promise I'll be more clear in the future.

Also - Tailspinner, Douane, and everone else not immediately involved, we'll be getting things fully underway, and everyone involved very soon.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 23, 2003)

Of course at least one PC is making a conscious effort NOT to get involved.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 24, 2003)

And that's the smart way to do it! Hehee.

Maerdwyn:  No problem, I was just hoping I'd be able to get more done.  I do think it would be best if you rolled initiative and posted it at the first round of combat. It would un-clutter the thread, and make things more streamlined and easy to see.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 24, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> And that's the smart way to do it! Hehee.
> 
> Maerdwyn: No problem, I was just hoping I'd be able to get more done.  I do think it would be best if you rolled initiative and posted it at the first round of combat. It would un-clutter the thread, and make things more streamlined and easy to see.



Yup. Ah well, I'm learning.  This would be so much easier if I just had you all seated around my kitchen table - Besides, then there'd be snacks!


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2003)

Is that an invitation? I, for one, am only about 5 hours away. 

I miss my gaming group.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 25, 2003)

So, uh, what are you going to do if I don't make it onto the ship? I can't see any way to fight or talk myself out of this and I'm not gonna leave Treth to them, unless he's dead, and if so, then I might just have a problem with it.  And AFAIK, I don't know any Powerful People . . . Looks like I'm kind of SOL, eh?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 25, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Is that an invitation? I, for one, am only about 5 hours away.



Sure! Dover ENWorld Game Day - Woohoo! 



> I miss my gaming group.



Me too - We used to live right near Stanford University - this is a *slightly* different community in terms of its gaming


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 25, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> So, uh, what are you going to do if I don't make it onto the ship? I can't see any way to fight or talk myself out of this and I'm not gonna leave Treth to them, unless he's dead, and if so, then I might just have a problem with it.  And AFAIK, I don't know any Powerful People . . . Looks like I'm kind of SOL, eh?



Well, let's see how it plays out, eh?


----------



## doghead (Oct 25, 2003)

OK. I'm off. If Treth is not dead, then Saanath would be tempted to stay if he felt that he could help. 

But more than likely he wouldn't, so he would leave, assuming the police let him, and plan to get back at some time in the future a find Treth again.

I'm ok with having Saanath remote piloted to keep the game moving.

Have fun. See you in November.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 27, 2003)

See you in a few days, doghead


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> So, uh, what are you going to do if I don't make it onto the ship? I can't see any way to fight or talk myself out of this and I'm not gonna leave Treth to them, unless he's dead, and if so, then I might just have a problem with it.  And AFAIK, I don't know any Powerful People . . . Looks like I'm kind of SOL, eh?



Seonaid - do you need anything more specific from me before posting?

If something happens that would prevent her from making it on the ship, we'll figure something out.  I don't want to force you into acting, or not acting in a particular way, if that's how your character wold behave.  Depending on the consequences of the action however, it might have to be a "creative" solution, like running another character in addition to your primary one for a short time.  It'll work out, though.


----------



## Douane (Oct 28, 2003)

Just in case you need a sucker, errr ... a "White Knight" for a rescue I'm here. 

(Sorry for my latest absence, but as I have a paper due in one week, my time is somewhat limited [especially with my reduced typing speed].)


Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 28, 2003)

Yo, sorry for the delay, folks. Had nothing to do with gaming, had everything to do with RL. So, Maerdwyn: Don't worry, it's all good.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 28, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yo, sorry for the delay, folks. Had nothing to do with gaming, had everything to do with RL. So, Maerdwyn: Don't worry, it's all good.



Ah...the dreaded RL. A large dose of it arrives on my doorstep sometime tonight in the form of my Father-in-Law.   Hope everything with you is good on the RL front now.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 29, 2003)

Yep, all A-OK. Actually, sounds like you've got more than I do. 

Edit: It does look like I might be limited to less-than-daily posting, though. We'll have to see how this new job thing works out. I promise at least 4 days a week, but I don't know about much more than that.

Anyway, this is great fun so far, and I'm glad to be a part of this campaign! 

Edit2: If my posting speed (or lack thereof ) is a problem, let me know.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 29, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Edit2: If my posting speed (or lack thereof ) is a problem, let me know.



Not at all -


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 4, 2003)

Okay - With my Father-In-Law safely on a plane, things are ack to normalish around here, and I think we're set to go. Everyone please get their character to the Keruuchan's landing dock in advance of the first major post which I'll make tomorrow afternoon. 

When your chracters arrive at the dock, they are to check in with a HiranuVision promoter named Deriun Fenri - even if you are not on the trip as a result of the HiranuVision contest. The majority of contest winners/passengers who have already arrived are Luriani, and most appear to be young professionals. You can talk with any of the passengers, or the promoter, before boarding or just sit tight until I make the major post tomorrow - up to you. There are also holovids right near the dock, and the lead stories are more riots in some of the poorer areas of Daramiyya, the successful neutralization of an escaped and rampaging Aslan prisoner outside a local bar, local sports, and rather bland coverage of the upcoming Mercantile Council.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 4, 2003)

Anyone have problems with starting Wednesday?  After that, we'll go Friday, then, Monday for now. You can post any time up until my next scheduled post (which I'll mark as such).  I'll try to wait to the evening to give everyone as much time as they need to post.


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2003)

Mon, Wed, Fri is good here.


----------



## Douane (Nov 5, 2003)

YAY!!!

Read the last paper ever in my university "career" today! 


So I'm now ready for (and in severe need of) some Traveller goodness. 


[Edit: Hmm, should read before writing. Looks like I timed this rather well. 
No problem with the schedule of posting days here.]

Folkert


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 5, 2003)

Posting schedule sounds good. Glad everyone's okay and ready to go.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 5, 2003)

Here is some general info on some of the corporations active in the area, and who is expected to be major players at the Mercantile Council.
**************************************************
The *Mercantile Council* is a meeting of the major corporations of Gateway Domain which occurs every four years. The excutives meet and plan the next four years' strategy together, while the middle management runs a massive combination job fair and trade expo. Interstellar trade is a dangerous business here in the Gateway, and the corporations developed the Council as a way of encouraging the best and brightest to come work for them rather than stay on their homeworlds. Salaries available are lucrative, as is the venture capital available. The armed forces used to recruit there, but have been shut out since a promise given by the participating companies to only recuit those who had already served in the military. Enforcement of that concession, however, is relatively non-existent.

*Companies*
*Delgado-Nells*: The Gateway division of the huge Delgado corporation was spun off into its own company and later acquired by Nells Industries. It deals with a range of products, including general trade, mining, military equipment (though, by agreement with Makhidkarun, not products that would overlap their product lines.),

*Gateway Arms*: Gateway Arms is the only licenced provider of mercenaries in the Imperial areas of Gateway. 

*Gateway Shipping*: The largest shipper and commercial ship builder in the domain. 

*HiranuCorp*: "The Entertainment People" - Hiranu Corp runs Holovid stations, theme parks, cruise lines, newspapers, and just about anything else entertainment-oriented you can think of in the Gateway. Owners of the Keruuchan

*Hortalez, Cie, et Nells*: A financial group which provides capital and investment services to other businesses.

*JohnHenry, ltd.*: Originally founded by a group Solomani Belters who struck it rich, JohnHenry eventually grew into the larges mining corporation in the domain. Then it's claims started being denied, one after another, until it's stock plummented and the company was acquired by Sora Nells, Duchess of Gateway.

*Makhidkarun*: A defense contractor, specializing in small strike craft, personal weapons and armor, and long range ballistic weaponry. Run by founder and CEO Najaf Ijaz. A rather new addition to the Nellsian group - the alliance will only be cemented after the wedding of Ijaz to the Duke's daughter.

*Naasirka*: A growing mining corporation active in Ley Sector.

*Pharmacorp*: The major pharmaceutical, cybernetics (civilian), and surgical equipment suppliers in the domain. Run by CEO Meguli Nells and a board of directors. Recent products include an medibot that assists surgical procedures performed in the field, a fast-acting cure for the common cold, and anti-radiation skin cream.

*10,000 Harvests*: A major supplier of food to harsh environment words that don't grow enough to feed thair people.

*Tukera*: Tukera is a large Imperium-wide shipper, with a reputaion for treating its people well.

*Zirunkariish*: An investment firm who makes its money by financing small businesses, free traders, and mid-tech worlds throughout the domain. Bitter competitors with the Hortalez,Cie, et Nells.


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 8, 2003)

Just what I need for next few weeks, constant one-upmanship by some guy who feels the need to prove his leadership abilities and charisma! [Sigh!] *


Hey! Ruzz'koff doesn't need to prove anything. Demonstrate for your benefit maybe, but prove? nah.


----------



## doghead (Nov 15, 2003)

How do people feel about breaking the days into sessions: Morning, Afternoon, Evening? New sessions wouldn't start til the previous one is wound up. It would make it easier to keep track of who's where and when. 

Maerdwyn could post a session opener to start each one. Then we could outline plans for that time. 

The down side would be you might have to wait for others to finish the session at times.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't have a problem with it, but I might be one of the people holding things up, so ::shrug:: I guess it's up to you all.


----------



## Douane (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry everyone!

I'm very probably not going to be able to post today, as I'm almost on my way out of town to a friend, who has finally managed to finish his Ph.D.. I doubt I'll find the peace to post something meaningful from his place .

But I should be ready to continue my various strands of conversation tomorrow. (Not drinking alcohol means no danger of a hangover!  )

[Oh ,and I'm going to bite Felin.  ]


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 20, 2003)

Sorry, things have been a bit chaotic in RL lately. I'm thinking of moving the voyage to Dukh along somewhat, and get to the point where the party begins functioning together, if that's what people would like to do. If there are specific things that you'd like to have your characters do beforehand, or if you'd like to continue as we've been going, that's cool too, but let me know


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't care. I don't have anything specific to do. The blood sample is still in the back of my mind, but somehow I doubt they'll let me use their med facilities to check it out.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2003)

Saanath would like to meet up with K and Quinn. Thank Quinn for his help, ask K if she found anything.

Thats all I think. Oh yeah, and have dinner with captain


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 20, 2003)

It's amusing, and I think everyone's happy.
Though I think we should go to a new chapter for "on board" stuff if there's going to be a lot more. The IC thread is quite long now.


----------



## Douane (Nov 20, 2003)

OH NO!!!

The cruel twists of fate ...

16 years of service with the IISS, all spent on those lonely, lonely solo-flights, and when I finally have the chance to "get to know" 2(!!!) female Vargrs, we go "Fast Forward". 

No problem with moving on, though I wonder if we have enough connections between the Pc's established?


Folkert


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 21, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Sorry, things have been a bit chaotic in RL lately. I'm thinking of moving the voyage to Dukh along somewhat, and get to the point where the party begins functioning together, if that's what people would like to do. If there are specific things that you'd like to have your characters do beforehand, or if you'd like to continue as we've been going, that's cool too, but let me know




I want to meet the Ships Engineer, and make freinds with Eduardo.

AFter that meeting the other PCs is pretty much it...


----------



## Maerdwyn (Nov 21, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> OH NO!!!
> 
> The cruel twists of fate ...
> 
> ...



No worries   By moving the trip along towards Dukh, I just meant we'd skip ahead a few days in the trip, to facilitate some more meetings of PCs, etc.  This isn't realy the kind of ship where exciting suff is going to happen every day of the cruise


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2003)

What a bunch of busybodies we PC's are. First Saanath and Ktarlewaweikye leaping in to rescue Treth, and now Tomas and Zaedhrarrg getting all excited about the possibility of Something Rotten in Keruuchan's engine room.

Lucky you Maerdwyn.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 29, 2003)

LOL, I was just thinking the same thing. Silly PC's always trying to get into everything.


----------



## Douane (Dec 4, 2003)

Quick Update:

I'll be gone from the Boards from Friday till Sunday (or even Monday).


Maerdwyn, could you please put Zaed on auto-pilot?
Depending on how fast the game moves ahead in the meantime, he will spend some time with Vyrkris (the one normal Vargr besides him  ) and chat with some of the crewmembers.


Thanks!

Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi all-

It's been a while - just need to know if everyone is still here.  Please respond either here or in the IC thread.


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 11, 2003)

Yep, still here, and even if I'm the only one, you better keep going. I have to find out what Vyrkris & El Capitan are up to! 

Edit: I suppose I should say La Capitana, but then again, I'm no linguist and I have no idea if that's correct. Hehee.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 11, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yep, still here, and even if I'm the only one, you better keep going. I have to find out what Vyrkris & El Capitan are up to!
> 
> Edit: I suppose I should say La Capitana, but then again, I'm no linguist and I have no idea if that's correct. Hehee.



NP - I know Tailspinner is still here, too - Trelene is off doin her own thing at present, but all will be made clear soon enough


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry, been quiet...


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2003)

Here. 

Seonaid, I know Saanath and Ktarlewaweikye missed their little get together - but things have been so hectic IRL I haven't really had the energy to get into it recently, so I have just been letting things ride.

PS - I'll be away, probably, from the 26th to the 31th.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 12, 2003)

No worries, doghead or Wilphe - thanks for checking in.

If people's lives are hectic around this time of year, I completely understand.  If enough people need to, we can take abreak for a bit - I just need to know what you all want. 

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Seonaid (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm fine with whatever.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 12, 2003)

I will be away from the game for about 2 weeks from Dec 19 - Jan 5. I might show up sporadically during this time.

Tailspinner


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 16, 2003)

Watus - I edited that last post I made in the IC thread pretty radically because I forgot about Ruzzkoff's movements. Just wanted to let you know in case you were relying on the email notification to make your posts.

Ian


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 18, 2003)

Autopilot instructions for Trelene: She will stay professional in her attitude tpward everyone. She has lost most of the elite feelings many Luriani share. She will try to use who knowledge to best serve justice.


----------



## Watus (Dec 19, 2003)

Just wanted to let you know I'll be out of town starting tomorrow until the 27th.  I may be able to check in once or twice during that time, but I'm not sure.


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2003)

I will be off from the 26th till the end of the year. I probably won't be able to check in.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 22, 2003)

It's looking like we should break until the first week of next year - you can continue responding to the existing posts, and I'll resolve things up until about the time when Ruzz'koff finishes watching the recording (which will be at 18:43), but we'll pick up major action again as soon as we're all back and able to post.


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2003)

Maerdwyn, some quick background questions. How big are ships boats? How many can they carry? Could one reach the "disabled" ship? (Pilot 8, Vessel: Ships Boat.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 23, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn, some quick background questions. How big are ships boats? How many can they carry? Could one reach the "disabled" ship? (Pilot 8, Vessel: Ships Boat.)



A standard boat could certainly reach the ships and get back - they are between 3 and 6 G acceleration vessels and carry enough fuel for a month, whereas the "diasbled" ship, according to the recording is about three hours away by boat - the Keruuchan itself would be slower, as it's only a 1G ship when using its maneuver drive.

Standard boat carries a crew of two and two passengers, comfortably.  During rescues, of course, that number would be increased, with people being stuffed in wherever possble, if the need was great enough.

If Saanath was on the engineering tour (can't remember right now) he knows that the engines in the boats on the Keruuchan are equipped with partially miniturized engines, which have allowed them to use more of the hull space for cargo and/or passengers.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 23, 2003)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> A standard boat could certainly reach the ships and get back - they are between 3 and 6 G acceleration vessels and carry enough fuel for a month, whereas the "diasbled" ship, according to the recording is about three hours away by boat - the Keruuchan itself would be slower, as it's only a 1G ship when using its maneuver drive.
> 
> Standard boat carries a crew of two and two passengers, comfortably. During rescues, of course, that number would be increased, with people being stuffed in wherever possble, if the need was great enough.
> 
> If Saanath was on the engineering tour (can't remember right now) he knows that the engines in the boats on the Keruuchan are equipped with partially miniturized engines, which have allowed them to use more of the hull space for cargo and/or passengers.



Forgot to answer your first question sorry - the boats are 30 tons each


----------



## doghead (Dec 23, 2003)

OK Thanks. Saanath was on that tour.


----------



## Wilphe (Dec 28, 2003)

If the ship was three hours away at the time of the recording, and we've been moving since then (for two hours), is it still three hours away - or further?
If necessary Ruzz'koff will try to triangulate it in his head, not committing anything to paper or computer.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 28, 2003)

You don't have enough information to answer that conclusively, unfortunately - the disabled ship's exact position was not clearly heard or seen on the recording.

However, the Keruuchan only moves at 1G through the starsystem, whereas the boats move at 5G. Even if the Keruuchan were moving *directly* away from the Malikot ship (not likely), it would only be about 3.5 hours away (by boat) now.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 28, 2003)

Sorry - left out a rather important "not" from the first sentence in the last post.  Fixed now.


----------



## Wilphe (Jan 5, 2004)

So, is everyone back?


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

Not back, still here -- and raring to go!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 5, 2004)

Actually just sitting down to write the next post - Hope everyone's new year is starting off well!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm back now.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 7, 2004)

Ugh. I moved and neither my new house nor my new job have internet access (yet). But more than that, my computer broke during the move (poor manufacture) and I don't know how/when/if that'll get fixed. Right now, I'm using a public terminal at the library. It's not convenient, and if this situation does not improve within two weeks or so, I'll probably have to drop out.  If I am causing problems before the two weeks are up, feel free to drop me if that will help. Otherwise, I'll just have to see how things go. I'm really enjoying the game, and really want to stay, but it all depends.


----------



## doghead (Jan 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your computer. Hope that otherwise the move was not too traumatic.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 8, 2004)

Ditto - 

Your move seems to have put you sort of nearby me now (about an hour).  Don't know if it would help, but I do build and fix computers...

Good luck


----------



## doghead (Jan 8, 2004)

Maerdwyn, does the ship have an internal email system? Could a file be sent to all cabins/terminals? Would it be possible to hide the point of origin of the email?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 9, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Maerdwyn, does the ship have an internal email system? Could a file be sent to all cabins/terminals? Would it be possible to hide the point of origin of the email?



Yess, you can send typed and/or voice messages (of a certain length) from access points throughout the ship, including in each cabin. Hiding the origin would require hacking (T/Computers or another related skill.) the system successfully


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks like things will be set . . . The fan on the motherboard fell off and I think if I run it on its side, so the fan has nowhere to go, it'll be okay. Internet access should come shortly (by the end of this week), so I'm really really hoping things will settle down quickly. Thanks for your offer, Ian, but unless not fixing the fan permanently to the mb is a big deal I think I'm just going to risk using it like that . . . I haven't tried it yet, but I'm getting impatient.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 18, 2004)

Glad to hear it!

Just a quick note on the computer - if you have a relatively new computer, and the fan you're talking about was cooling the CPU (This would be a small square fan, probably about 2" on a side), it would *really* be a good idea to get a new fan and fix it on there.  They cost about $15-$25, but they prevent the CPU from burning out, which is a much more vital and expensive part of the computer.  You'd be able to put the new fan on yourself.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 21, 2004)

High All - the boards have been wonky, but seem to be back up.  If you're able, please try to post your actions 


Thanks


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 24, 2004)

I think the fan only needs some more "glue" (I know it's not really glue, but that's its function), and maybe if I run the computer some more it'll fix itself solidly. We'll see how it goes. Internet access still isn't happening, which is frustrating, but that's a work in progress as well.

On a game note, I would prefer if you do the rolls. As mentioned, it would be faster that way.


----------



## doghead (Jan 28, 2004)

Maerdwyn,

I have been keeping an eye on the IC thread waiting for "saanath is up" but I have lost track of who's where and with whom. ENWorld has been on the fritz and blah blah blah. Yeah, I know, excuses excuses. Sorry.

I'll reread the last few pages asap, but if you need to move it along - just ghost Saanath. He is basically trying to help the others get the shipsboats out to the stricken merchant. He is a reasonably able shipsboat pilot and will offer to fly one if needed.

the hung head of the dog


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jan 28, 2004)

Sorry, Doghead - not sure, I might have missed Saanath.  We'll say he was...ah..."holding his action."  Yeah.  Holding his Action.  That's the ticket. 


To recap:

In the crew lounge:
Ruzz'Koff - Full action remaining
Saanath - Full action remaining
Quinn - move action remaining
Forzh - standard action remaining
HiranuCorp Security Operative Vsili - Full action remaining
Security Officer Ishugi - standard action
Security Officer Gani - standard action

In the Passenger Lounge, just oustide the crew Lounge:
Tomas - standard action remaining
Trelene - done, except for conversation
3 other passengers trying to figure out what's up

Outside Vyrkris's Room:
Zaedhrarrg - standard action remaining
Ktarle - busy grappling
Hiranucorp Security Operative Turk Huard - busy grappling
Security Officer Tarshk - standard action remaining
2 other passengers, a ways down the hall, observing the goings on

Here are the Initiatives:
For Simplicity, here 'tis :
Tarshk (Guard outside Trelene's room): 20
Ruzz'koff: 19
Zaedhrarrg: 19
Ktarle: 17
Saanath: 15
Tomas: 15
Fforzh (Vargr Engineer): 15
Turk (HCSecOp outside Vyrkris's Room): 11
Trelene: 9
Quinn:9
Ishugi: 9
Gani: 9
Vsili (HCSecOp in the Crew Lounge): 8


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 2, 2004)

TWMIC,
          I will probably be quiet for the next few days as I have some dog-sitting to do.


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm going to be away from tomorrow til saturday. Its unlikely that I'll have any access during that time. Feel free to keep things moving along.

cheers

the head of the dog


----------



## Wilphe (Feb 25, 2004)

All,
    I got shut out in the migration and I've only just got back in.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 26, 2004)

Is everyone getting still email notification since the changeover?  Mine has stopped for some reason.


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2004)

Havn't checked, actually. There did seem to be some changes to the thread subscriptions, but I have been using the "My Account" page to see whats new.


----------



## Douane (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm still getting them, in fact it seems to function more reliable than before the software upgrade when the boards sometimes just "forgot" to do so.


Folkert


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 4, 2004)

Just letting you know I'll be out of town through Monday evening.  I'll have internet access today and Friday evening, but none on Saturday, Sunday, or during the day Monday


----------



## doghead (Mar 5, 2004)

Gotcha. Cheers.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2004)

Time to start a new thread, I think. 20 pages is enough 


New Thread, complete with link to my attempt at an interactive starmap here: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1469173#post1469173


----------

